# Sticky  *New Members* - Introduce yourself here.



## Polaris425

New to the forum? Introduce yourself here, tell us a little about you, and your quad!

Also, note that you will need to click the activation link in the email you will receive after you sign up, before you can post.


----------



## POPO800EFI

Whats up everyone ? I just joined....I was going to throw a few things out there I would like to see on the site....I would like to see a how to on snorkeling a Polaris 800 and also the headlight pod trick as well.

Thanks,Michael


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to the forum Michael!

I'd love to do a write up on the PoPo snorkel, if I had one to snorkel!! haha.. Maybe we'll get someone who has done it to do a write up for us. I'll work on it.


----------



## JWMullins79

Hello all, I'm JW...........and I'm bikeless for a while. Will get a bike again one of these days.


----------



## grizzlyadams

Just wanted to say what's up, Just joined the new site, I like the site so far
I'm a mechanic from the north I'm a yamaha guy I got a grizzly and a big bear and 135 sunl for the kid


----------



## Polaris425

Thats good. Glad to have you aboard, we dont have many grizzley people here, so you'll have to help us build up our yamaha technical topics!!


----------



## phreebsd

grizzlyadams said:


> Just wanted to say what's up, Just joined the new site, I like the site so far
> I'm a mechanic from the north I'm a yamaha guy I got a grizzly and a big bear and 135 sunl for the kid


 
Welcome to the site!! :rockn:


----------



## TorkMonster

Well, What's up!!??? 
New site looks GREAT... Easy to move around on also.....

Give me a little bit, and I will try and post some stuff on the snorkle for the popo.. Mine was a 700, but about the same..
I will get some info together on the 800 for ya.. You gonna want to do the "STEALTH" snorkle or come on out the plastics??? There are a few different ways to do it...


----------



## cigaro

Welcome to the new guys ... :bad:


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome to MIMB everyone...where the men are men and the sheep are skittish...:icon16:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

Metal Man said:


> Welcome to MIMB everyone...where the men are men and the sheep are skittish...:icon16:


 
what about us women...well, me woman. lol :boobies:


----------



## phreebsd

hah the boobs smilie


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

haha yeah i like it!

oh...btw for those who dont know me, you should. im lil sis and ride a pretty cool grizz. its almost bigger than me. i like loud pipes. the sound does stuff to me. =) ive been in 1 race with a bent tie rod and won it. thats my claim to 15 minutes of fame. my brother and husband got me into muddin almost 2 yrs ago. in those 2 yrs, ive had 3 bikes. im a bike whore. lol i love to play in the mud wish we could go more often!


----------



## phreebsd

what did u have before the big bear?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

another big bear. lol my first one was a 2000 then i got that 2007 blue one. traded it for the grizz i got


----------



## phreebsd

i almost got a big bear instead of my prairie 360.
I wanted a locking front diff.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

its a great bike. i miss my 2007 bear.


----------



## pondhopper1

New guy here.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

hi new guy....why dont you tells us a little about yerself


----------



## JWMullins79

Aaaahhhh, the infamous Pond Hopper. Welcome hoss. You'll enjoy it over here, and sure look forward to seeing some of them "creations" ya'll come up with.


----------



## bear09

How yall durin? I jus joined... Really likin this site so far... Hope everyone has a good Christmas!


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the site..
How did you hear of us? Just wondering.. I'm a pest


----------



## bear09

i was lookin around on the highlifter site and found the link for this site... pretty glad i did too


----------



## phreebsd

ah. yeah some of us hang out of there too..
glad you are here, mate.


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome to the site!! Post up some pics of that Yamyhamy if you got'em.
:mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425

muddin_lil_sis said:


> hi new guy....why dont you tells us a little about yerself



PH aint new... he's old school like me. :thats_racist: :chairshot: 

>> Scott Smith :nutkick: << Jason The traiter Coffell


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> >> Scott Smith :nutkick: << Jason The traiter


haha


----------



## clay

Hey im steve's paw. i signed up on here cause he said it was a cool place to hang out and get atv info.


----------



## jackman

hey everybody I'm jackman I live in b-ham own a construction company and like to ride


----------



## phreebsd

jackman said:


> hey everybody I'm jackman I live in b-ham own a construction company and like to ride


Welcome to the site, jackman. Glad you found us.
:wiggle:


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome clay and jackman. Enjoy the forum and if you have some good info that you don't already see,post it up:fing02:


----------



## cigaro

Welcome aboard guys!!!


----------



## Brock42

Hey guys my name is Brock Halper I am from Tuscaloosa Alabbama. I was raised in Eutaw Alabama. I love to ride and just have a good time. I have known about the site but never signed up but glad i finally did love it here.


----------



## phreebsd

Glad you are here. We got a good group of folks!


----------



## pondhopper1

Hum lets see I'm from Texas where life is but a dream,I've been known to build a lift or two and I will only start my Brute if it's atleast 4' deep :smokin: 


I will be in the next issue of Mudders Mag :crowdapplause:



muddin_lil_sis said:


> hi new guy....why dont you tells us a little about yerself


----------



## phreebsd

i still have yet to receive my mudders mag


----------



## cigaro

phreebsd said:


> i still have yet to receive my mudders mag


I hardly ever received any of my issues on time. It would take posting the problem on HL to have one sent out and then the mag was average at best. The pics were good but the articles were lacking.


----------



## Metal Man

Where do you order this Mudders Mag?


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> PH aint new... he's old school like me. :thats_racist: :chairshot:
> 
> >> Scott Smith :nutkick: << Jason The traiter Coffell


Thats Great.....:chairshot:


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Where do you order this Mudders Mag?


careful
http://www.muddersmag.com/nuke/


you may never receive it..
I think i sent order 4 or 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Polaris425

I would strongly suggest not giving them any money, b/c thats all you will be doing, giving them some money. you most likely wont get anything in return.


----------



## Metal Man

Thanks.


----------



## Bootlegger

I agree....I heard alot of bad stuff....not from a few but from a whole lot.


----------



## pondhopper1

If you call Kevin he will get the mag to you. I've had to call and he took care of me.


----------



## cigaro

*Anyway, we are getting way fftopic:*

Glad to have you newbees and oldbees sign up.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

welcome everyone!!!:biggthumpup:


----------



## Debo Brute

I just joined MIMB today and I look forward to getting answers to my questions and I'm sure I will have some. Just got back into atvs in april with the purchase of my 08 Brute 750. So far MIMB has helped me snorkle it. I really am glad to see that there will be no BS here. Been there done that (HL).


----------



## phreebsd

haha welcome aboard mate. glad to have you here!​


----------



## DjScrimm

I had a trusty old Honda 300 that i let sit there for a while after it went under.. I just recently got back into this with new '08 BF in october. I found the site b/c i was looking to snorkel it and I came across this wonderful place. Sites great, should become very nice with more members and their info. My my bikes just snorkeled now but will be accessorized as I get the money to do so..... Im thinkin 28" Backs in a month or so, just to get started


----------



## phreebsd

that's a good start. I got tires first thing on mine.
In a few weeks I'm going to take on a nice sized list of mods.


----------



## chemoman23

*yo*

love to ride, friend of mine told me bout the website, love to see alot of brute force owners on here.


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the board, chemoman23. Glad you are here!
Lots of us have brutes! You can find the The Office Kawasaki Picture Thread in the Kawasaki Forum.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome guys/gals!!!


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome aboard!!!

Yeah most of use so far are Kawie guys but everyone is welcome.


----------



## cigaro

*



WELCOME TO MIMB!!!!!!!!
:mimbrules:AAARRTYY::grouphug::crowdapplause:*


----------



## phreebsd

:goodnews: We have new members!
:WAYV:

Welcome!!

:band:


----------



## jackman

*welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jksimpson

its me...what up!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

You are! 
Go jk simpson! It's yer burfday! Gonna party like it's yer burfday!


----------



## Bootlegger

jksimpson said:


> its me...what up!!!!



whats up my fellow Teammate? Glad to see you on here Justin...

:band:


----------



## phreebsd

what's yer 20 jksimpson? I dont see it listed there.


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> what's yer 20 jksimpson? I dont see it listed there.


The Goober lives in Booneville,IN


----------



## jksimpson

i gotta keep my eye on the other good guys... and the competition lol why you tell them i was trying to get some dirt by not adding my advatar or profile stupid....lmfao...


----------



## jksimpson

cant beleive my teammate threw me under the buss...lol..J/K


----------



## jksimpson

and its boonville,IN... come on boot....


----------



## Bootlegger

jksimpson said:


> cant beleive my teammate threw me under the buss...lol..J/K


:nutkick: oke:

Don't worry....I'll only run over you once. I won't back up or anything..LOL!!


----------



## jksimpson

:chairshot:


----------



## black420

Hello my name is Ryan and im addicted to mud..lol but seriously am I like the only Honda guy? lol


----------



## phreebsd

haha. 
<in the chant-like manner of an AA meeting>
Hellooo Ryyan.. Wellcommmeee. 
</in the chant-like manner of an AA meeting>

Seriously bro, we won't beat ya up for being the only honda guy. We like 3-Wheelers too.  hahahahah


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah honda guys are ok. We need to start bringing in more peeps than just KAWI boys. All are welcome!


----------



## cigaro

*welcome to all!!!!!!*


----------



## Metal Man

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah honda guys are ok. We need to start bringing in more peeps than just KAWI boys. All are welcome!


Yeah it know .....its no fun picking on the Kawie guys :jester:


----------



## cigaro

Yeah cause the can't catch us ...... lol j/k


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hello, my name is Dale, and I too.....am addicted to MUD! Forum looks good guys. VERY informative.

I've got 2 Brutes, an 06 & 08. 31's Laws on the 08. 

I would really like to see a write up on the HID lights if anyone has done a Brute on here. Gonna get around to doing the MIMB snorkles sooner or later.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for the site compliments and welcome aboard.
post some pics of that 08 with 31's in the pic thread located in the kawasaki forum.
im gonna be rollin on 31's soon!


----------



## cigaro

We are really growing every day and welcome all off you to *MIMB*


----------



## Greg G

Hey all, Greg Gaddy here, I live in the Memphis TN area. I have an 04 Grizzly, ProDesign and KnN, HMF red Utility, carb jetted, 2 in lift HL front and XP rear, 28in MSTs back on the stockers. The Grizz also has a Tamarack rear box and foot rests for the wife, 2, his and hers, RAM mount adult beverage holders, pvc pipe stero and Hella lights. Getting a new warn 4.0 next week, and I just finished the trans snorkels last weekend.

I have done a lot of work on this bike, if anyone needs any help give me a holler and I will try my best to help. 

My backup bike is an 05 BigBear with HMF, jet kit, kights, winch and 27in Titan 589s. Its basically a Yamaha Tractor.

photos
http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd94/mpdxtreme/

My Space
*myspace.com/fraysermayor*

THere you go, also I am a police officer for the Memphis Police Dept.

Greg G


----------



## SON OF THE SOUTH

howdy figured i would join im alex most know me as son of the south every where i go and i just got a brute and seen that every one on hl kawi forum has mimb snorkels so i joined to see what all the fuss was about lol


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to all the new guys!
Take yer shoes off and stay a while


----------



## Bootlegger

Welcome to all the New Members!!! This is a GREAT forum.....post away!

Bootlegger


----------



## Polaris425

WELCOME! Looks like we're starting to pull in some other brands than just Kawi riders now!! Which is good! I like being well associated with Kawi but I dont want us to JUST be about kawi's.... It's in my vision to have snorkel instructions for PoPo's and Yammy's etc... in the near future, just need to find people who have one that will let us use them for guinea pigs!! lol


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

youve got a write up and pix for a big bear!


----------



## Polaris425

ok a REAL yammy... like grizzly's and rhino's too!


----------



## cigaro

This is GREAT!!!! We are growing every day.... *WELCOME TO MIMB!!!!!! :rockn:*


----------



## bruteman

So far this site is great and the people are awesome my name is Jason I love big bikes with big power and long rides in the mud pit.....


----------



## phreebsd

haha nice play on the walks on the beach line


----------



## bruteman

yeah what can i say girls dig my muddy bike


----------



## phreebsd

haha yeah..
CHIX DIG BRUTES!


----------



## Mall Crawler

Whats up guys I introduced myself elsewhere but that was before I saw this Thread. My name is Kris and +1 for the Kawi riders.


----------



## stuck_again

*popo snorkel*



POPO800EFI said:


> Whats up everyone ? I just joined....I was going to throw a few things out there I would like to see on the site....I would like to see a how to on snorkeling a Polaris 800 and also the headlight pod trick as well.
> 
> Thanks,Michael


 go to polaris in highlifter forum and there is complete break down on snorkeling the 700, ask pondhopper if it is similar. we snorkeled my 700 this weekend i thought it was pretty easy but pondhopper was doing most of the work we went with 2 outlets coming out of the breather box and that is what you will need to do with efi, 1 on top and 1 on bottom...let me know if u want pics...


----------



## KMKjr

Hi all!!

I was looking for a problem w/ my Brute and stumbled onto this site. So far, I love it. Seems to be more active that most.

Michael

Nova Scotia
Canada


----------



## phreebsd

welcome aboard, mate!
i got a few friends in kamloops bc


----------



## jackman

*welcome*


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> welcome aboard, mate!
> i got a few friends in kamloops bc


That's a bit west (like 5,000 km's west...lol).

Glad to be aboard!!


----------



## phreebsd

hah yeah canada is huge. i also got some friend in montreal and edmonton


----------



## Polaris425

I played softball w/ some canadians one year. They were down in the US working on something. They use the F word alot. Like, every other word. No exageration... lol


----------



## team quad green

Im team quad green from everywhere else


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> I played softball w/ some canadians one year. They were down in the US working on something. They use the F word alot. Like, every other word. No exageration... lol


Like f'k we do.

Who in f'k did you fk'n play with? I f'kn play ball a f'k lot and might f'kn know who the f'k the f'kers are.


----------



## phreebsd

bwahahaha!! dont forget the OW sound in OUT is OOH as in ROOT.
For instance:
About = Aboot
Router = Rooter
Out = Oowt


----------



## Polaris425

My favorite one is Rally... i.e. in baseball We need a rally... One of them started yelling but saying it like raleigh, nc. Raleigh! 

Him: Raleigh! Raleigh! We need a Raleigh! 
Me: Rolly? what? Whats a rolly? 
Him: You know mate, a f-ing Raleigh! Raleigh! Get some f-ing runs! 'eh?
Me: OH, a RALLY!!!! 
Him:Yeah thats what I f-ing said 'eh. A Raleigh!


----------



## Metal Man

Lmao!!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

haha thats funny


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

My lead Directional Driller is Canadian. Good guy, just has his ways!! He likes the F-work alot too!! lol


----------



## TX4PLAY

Whats up Y'all, I Just signed up! My name is Chris and I am yet another Brute rider.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Welcome Chris!! Lots of good info to be found around here! Lots of "How To" stuff for the Brutes also. I need to get busy on some MIMB snorkles.


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the forum brother!


----------



## camo

Just signed up myself... Been having an issue w/Kawi & that's how I found this site... I think it great that a site actually has some useful info for a change....:rockn:

Well ya got a great site, looks like a bunch of ppl from all different locations too....


----------



## cigaro

*Welcome to MIMB!!! *

:WAYV::WAYV::WAYV::WAYV:

:WAYV::WAYV::WAYV::WAYV:


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to all our newest!
I'll reiterate some of what the site has to offer in terms of information and features:

Automatic Media Embedding - if you want vides to show up in your posts just paste in the link to the vid. no need for bbcode. The site will automatically do it for you
SMS test messages - Receive text messages on your phone! Once you configure your sms options (in your UserCP on the left) other members can Text you right from the site or you can receive a text when you receive a PM
Many reference charts - In our Reference Library (find the library module on the main page in the left column), we have articles covering primary and secondary clutch spring, after-market tires weights, OEM tire and wheel information including offsets and bolt patters, carburetor jet conversion chart and more
Our Downloads area called "Manuals & Maps" - it contains exactly that - over 25 service manuals and more than 10 power commander maps. More are added each day.
There's much more than this which you will discover during your stay which we hope will be a long one.

Welcome to MudInMyBlood Forums!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruteforcerider13

my name is allen
im new here
i got a 08 brute force 650 straight axle with a MIMB snorkel kit , a MIMB audio box , and 27in itp mudlite xtr's
im lookin to get a hmf utility 
or if anyone knows another brand for my bike that works well


----------



## phreebsd

that HMF works very well it just gets loud.

welcome to the site allen!


----------



## Polaris425

yeah LRD and Big Gun are both good pipes that arnt that loud. Muzzy is great if you got the $ to spend. Welcome to the site


----------



## phreebsd

i saw that big gun makes a slip-on....
just like LRD

i didnt know they did. i ran across it on ebay.


----------



## Mall Crawler

TX4PLAY said:


> Whats up Y'all, I Just signed up! My name is Chris and I am yet another Brute rider.


If we keep getting more brute owners before long y'all are gonna have to change the name to Brutes in My Blood. Although its not quite as catchy. lol


----------



## phreebsd

haha. we have a sub club, The Kawie Brotherhood! I'll invite ya!


----------



## jackman

The *BRUTE ALL MIGHTIES*


----------



## bruteforcerider13

do they make a lrd slip on for a 650 sra brute
i thought it was only for a 750
yeah the hmf is loud but then again
"loud pipes save lives"


----------



## josh13

*Newbie*

I live in Shelby, NC and love to ride. I have a brute force 650, stock for now. I have a saying "If you ain't wreckin, you ain't ridin!" Glad to be here.


----------



## phreebsd

josh13 said:


> I live in Shelby, NC and love to ride. I have a brute force 650, stock for now. I have a saying "If you ain't wreckin, you ain't ridin!" Glad to be here.


Hey man glad to have ya! Welcome to MudInMyBlood!
What mods you got in mind for that beast?


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## jackman

glad to have you


----------



## Yesterday

josh13 said:


> I live in Shelby, NC and love to ride. I have a brute force 650, stock for now. I have a saying "If you ain't wreckin, you ain't ridin!" Glad to be here.


but i like pics of stock bikes _too_! :worried: lets see em!


----------



## TOT

I am TOT, and I am glad to see more ATV people out here. I think that I raced Polaris425 in Warrior. If I remember right he broke a tie rod end (tuff luck). I think that he would have beat me if that had not happened.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome TOT


----------



## jackman

welcome to the site


----------



## TOT

Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the board, man. :rockn:


----------



## cigaro

Welcome aboard TOT!!!


----------



## look'n for mud

Just signed up today, looks like a great site, lots of info on everything. glad to be here


----------



## Yesterday

welcome! i'm sure the other resident canadians here will be glad another one's on the bandwagon


----------



## cigaro

Well... if you're look'n for mud then you've found it...hahahaha Glad to have ya aboard.:rockn:


----------



## josh13

Welcome Aboard!!!:374230:


----------



## phreebsd

glad to have ya, mate.

Welcome to :mimb: !!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## jackman

Welcome to the site


----------



## look'n for mud

thanks for the warm welcomes. Hope to trade lots of info etc.:374230:


----------



## s.c. husker

S.C. husker here , big Husker fan from the state of S.C... I ride a foreman 500, 2007 with 27 inch 589's diamondplate front skid and boot guards, camo in color and no other additions.


----------



## s.c. husker

Where is this site based?


----------



## Polaris425

I'm from Tuscaloosa, Al. I own the website. Phreebsd is from Pratville, Al. and he is my forum Tech. He pretty much built the forum for us from the ground up.


----------



## phreebsd

is that all i am?
what about the lovers part!
hah!

We're all from the south but my server is located in the San Jose, California.
(where this site is hosted)


----------



## s.c. husker

Good site, like the tire weight chart, didnt realize my 589's were that heavy.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks mate.
We have a wealth of information here. Always striving to compile more.


----------



## cigaro

Pretty much based in Dixie land... *WELCOME TO ALL!!!!!*


----------



## dilligaf

hi all ,

im hear to lern and screw with some of you, just kiding(maybe). i like to ride all i can and always looking for more places to ride and new people to meet.

frank,
whats up chemoman23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TorkMonster

Whats up dilligaf.. Welcome to the site!!

What you riding???


----------



## phreebsd

TorkMonster said:


> Whats up dilligaf.. Welcome to the site!!
> 
> What you riding???


yeah bro! fill out your sig! tell us what you ride!


----------



## suzette70

OK guys! Here I am. I'm Donna Tarter, Brandon Tarter's wife for some of you who may know him (4man0822). I'm a work at home mom. The whole family loves to ride. Especially my little girl. She's the one in my avatar doing her first water wheelie. I'll be posting contact info, price list, etc for the M.I.M.B. Swag in just a bit. Hope to get to meet some of you'll and get to ride together.


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the forum!
We've got a lot of interest in shirts and stickers 
Glad you made it.


----------



## hookedonjuice

Hello all, my name is Jeremy and i am from caddo mills, tx. i love riding atvs and i a plastic fabricator for L-3 comunications. i ride a 08 Brute 750i and wife rides a 07 arctic cat 650 H1.


----------



## cigaro

*Welcome aboard Hooked!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forum all newcomers!


----------



## Mud Narc

Hello everyone I'm also new here but have checked out several post as just a guest. I've used alot of the information posted to try different mods out on friends rides. Great to see people sharing information with everyone and keeping the sport alive. My co-workers and I have several video's posted on youtube if anyone in interested. Just search mud narcs.


----------



## phreebsd

sweet. welcome to the forum
You post your videos easily here without the need for using bbcode.
Just paste the youtube video link in your post and it will automatically show up.


----------



## Mud Narc

Ok thx


----------



## Yesterday

Mud Narc said:


> I've used alot of the information posted to try different mods out on friends rides.


ha! usin' them as test dummies! good stuff. welcome aboard!


----------



## 4man0822

*Noob!!*

Hey all, I'm 4man0822(Brandon Tarter)married to Suzette70 for going on 18 years, with 2 wonderfully(BAD)kids! LOL! I love to ride & meet new folks to ride with! I/we have 2 great bikes MINE= 08 750 King quad with lots of stuff(see sig) & the kids'/wife's 08 450 Suzuki King quad! They love to ride as much as me or ne1 else for that matter. I'm 38 years old & have worked for (GE Plastics)now Sabic Innovative Plastics for over 9 years. It's a Great job with Great pay & benefits & an even better schedule as I get a 7 day break every 28 days(That's 7 straight days off)For those that are familar with it, I work the DuPont schedule! That's bout it for now, feel free ot Holla Back if I can help out in neway with nething!!!! L8r Brandon


----------



## Mall Crawler

Welcome Brandon, Nice to see you finally decided to join us. lol


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forum, 4man0822!
Glad you signed up. Post some pics of your bikes.

You can use the gallery or there's a pic thread for each manuafaturer! Let's see em!


----------



## boogieandbride

I am back, again. Kinda stinks having to start my post count over again.


----------



## Polaris425

YAY! Welcome back bro!


----------



## phreebsd

boogieandbride said:


> I am back, again. Kinda stinks having to start my post count over again.


Welcome back. I just checked your old count. It was 59 

58 more to go!


----------



## Yesterday

boogieandbride said:


> I am back, again. Kinda stinks having to start my post count over again.


 whoisyou


----------



## phreebsd

he b boogie....


----------



## Polaris425

he is Mr. A. BADglASS


----------



## IBBruin

I see a few names here I recognize. I'm known by Scooped_Kawasaki in some other forums I visit. I decided to go back with the nick I've used for years. IBBruin. (I've Been Brewing) I've made a few hundred gallons of beer, for my personal consumption of course. I was looking for someplace new to visit and I think I've found it.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome to the forum!


----------



## cigaro

Welcome Aboard!!!!


----------



## Yesterday

welcome sir, now learn to make shine!


----------



## IBBruin

I've thought about it and know the principles. From what I can find out, it's illegal even for personal consumption. Anyone that knows me also knows I never break the law.


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome to the site. Looks like we are close. I live just south of Tupelo


----------



## boogieandbride

I think it should be easy to get my post count up higher than before since this website is not blocked at work. Priorities, know what I mean!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

IBBruin said:


> I see a few names here I recognize. I'm known by Scooped_Kawasaki in some other forums I visit. I decided to go back with the nick I've used for years. IBBruin. (I've Been Brewing) I've made a few hundred gallons of beer, for my personal consumption of course. I was looking for someplace new to visit and I think I've found it.


Welcome to the site man. I've been known to brew my own beer also. 
Did several years ago.



boogieandbride said:


> I think it should be easy to get my post count up higher than before since this website is not blocked at work. Priorities, know what I mean!!!!


I'm on it all day too man! Welcome another "day chatter"


----------



## boogieandbride

phreebsd,

I sent you a pm.


----------



## AUbruterider

I'm new to the MIMB site!! I'm known as AUgrizzrider on other forums! Hope to help folks out and learn some new stuff myself!


----------



## phreebsd

AUbruterider said:


> I'm new to the MIMB site!! I'm known as AUgrizzrider on other forums! Hope to help folks out and learn some new stuff myself!


Welcome bro! Another IT guy is a welcome addition!


----------



## AUbruterider

preciate man!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to the forum! and thanks for the help! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

welcome! tell us about your machine!


----------



## AUbruterider

not much to it - just the usual set up! but its an 07 black bf 750 with some 28 laws, wheels, clutch work, snorked, jetted, 2" lift, dyna, lrd... Just put the laws and lift on it last week. before that it had 27" msts and wheels. This was my trail bike and I had an 05 bf 750 that was my race/mud bike. 6" gorilla, 29.5s, nitrous, etc.... Got tired of that and working on it all the time so i sold it and just went to spectating and trail riding. Now I'm ready to get back in the mud a lil (not racing) so I strapped me some laws and lil lift on this one and now I'm tuning my clutch for the set up.


----------



## phreebsd

WELCOME TO ALL THE 4 new MEMBERS FROM VIRGINIA!!


----------



## Yesterday

i keep forgettin it's close to V-day..


----------



## sambojr5

phreebsd said:


> WELCOME TO ALL THE 4 new MEMBERS FROM VIRGINIA!!



I am one of the new members from Virginia. Just wanted to say hello and thanks for letting me in the community. I have a 1999 Polaris Magnum 500. A little old but gets me in and out of the mountains. All be it with a little service now and then. I look forward to being a part of the mud in my blood community.


----------



## Yesterday

Good to have ya! :374230:


----------



## phreebsd

sambojr5 said:


> I am one of the new members from Virginia. Just wanted to say hello and thanks for letting me in the community. I have a 1999 Polaris Magnum 500. A little old but gets me in and out of the mountains. All be it with a little service now and then. I look forward to being a part of the mud in my blood community.


 
Welcome bro! Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## sambojr5

phreebsd said:


> Welcome bro! Sorry for the confusion!



Hey man all is good. 

I am sorry some bozo from my hometown screwed things up for the rest of us.


----------



## tackleberry

Hey,They call me Tackleberry. I have a 06 Brute with some mods done to it. I ride whenever I get the chance wither its the wheeler or the bike. Spare time is hard to find these days!!


----------



## phreebsd

welcome, tackleberry! another bama guy!


----------



## jackman

Welcome to the site


----------



## Yesterday

tackleberry said:


> Spare time is hard to find these days!!


 :werd:


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

Hello all names john im new here have an 01 big bear 400 2"lift and building snorkel today. Also waiting on 28" dd xt's


----------



## Polaris425

sambojr5 said:


> Hey man all is good.
> 
> I am sorry some bozo from my hometown screwed things up for the rest of us.


you have no idea..................... Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yesterday

what's up john! good to have you here. post us some pics of that bad boy in the yamaha section when you get around to it!


----------



## cigaro

Welcome aboard guys.... glad to have ya!


----------



## detphx

Hello fellow ATV'ers. I'm Rodney from North Pole, AK. 
08' Polaris 500 Sportsman
03" Honda 500 Rubicon


----------



## Yesterday

Welcome! You're wayyy too close to Russia and polar bears! I hear polar bears aren't to be ****ed with.


----------



## Lulu500

Hey! I'm from Florida. I may not have a Brute Force, but I do have a bad a$$ Foreman 500... it's the rescue and recovery machine! Lilbigtonka is my b/f, I steal his Brute Force from time to time.. shhh!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! :rockn: tell all your ATV riding girl friends to come sign up too!


----------



## Yesterday

Lulu500 said:


> I steal his Brute Force from time to time.. shhh!


burnt belt waitin to happen! ahah, joke.


----------



## txbf750

Hey I'm Tim from NE Texas, I live within 50 to 75 miles of all the atv parks that are popular here, mud creek, gatorrun, riverrun, etc..... have an 07 750, mimb snorkels, hmf, etc.....


----------



## Yesterday

welcome! oh.. and:


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## alaskaman1000

sounds like fun i live in alaska and 4 wheel all summer long


----------



## vtfast

*Vtfast is new*

Hey all, I'm new to M.I.M.B. and so far like it! I have a Kawasaki 2007 650i and was wondering where a good source for parts and tools are for my ride. 

I'm also interested in doing some mods to my ride and was hoping somebody could help me out with the available clutch mods available. 

I would also like to build the engine up some, can anybody tell me if they have milled and ported their heads and how it worked out?

Any and all advice will be used and appreciated.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Tom!! All of those questions can be answered in our kawasaki section!! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

Tom, Welcome to your new addiction.
:374230:


----------



## Lulu500

BigP said:


> burnt belt waitin to happen! ahah, joke.



Hey now it's ok if I burn up the belt, I watched him put in the almond secondary and that involves takin the belt off and puttin it back on... I'm purty sure I could fix it before he knows hehe.


----------



## myles olson

hey im new on this thing i would really like to make alot of stuff for my big bear so if u have any ideas tell me. they have to be a little cheap i dont got a good job


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome LuLu500!! I talk to yo man all the time on messenger! we talking now!!
he's getting schooled in the class of wheelin!


----------



## Troya

Hey guys. I'm new to MIMB and posting in forums in general. I have a 2009 BF 750 with 28" Outlaws, MIMB snorkels, HL springs. I live in southwest LA.


----------



## Yesterday

welcome to MIMB. make yourself at home!


----------



## phreebsd

Hey TroyA. Since you have an 09 you should have a look at the 60 dollar Brooks module. The 09's are detuned on the low end (the 08's are not).
It'll give your beast more OOMPH from the starting line!

and welcome everyone to MudInMyBlood! I look forward to talking to all the new members!


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

Hey big bear running bad now that snorkel is on jey kit installed as said by instructions any sug ?????


----------



## Polaris425

BIGBEARJOHN said:


> Hey big bear running bad now that snorkel is on jey kit installed as said by instructions any sug ?????


What? You might want to post this in the yamaha section.......


----------



## jaxamillion04

Hi guys im from louisiana . I have 2008 brute 750 2 inch lift 27 inch itp 589s on 14 inch itp ss rims. I just bought all suplies to snorkle found on this website. This a great site. Hope to get to know some of you


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome to MIMB everyone.:mimbrules:

jaxamillion04 if you need any help just ask bro. Lots of good members here willing to help.

PS. While your in there i would suggest going ahead and rerouting your gas tank vent to the pod.


----------



## Yesterday

welcome home, jaxamillion04!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Hi, I'm Jeremy and I'm an alcoholic. :aargh4: How yall doin'


----------



## phreebsd

Hey bro wondered when you'd show up over here 
Welcome to MudinMyBlood


----------



## Yesterday

i'm glad i'm not the only one =/ (welcome!)


----------



## SMITTY

Im the same SMITTY form over at HL. Had to come somehwere else beaces of all of the stuff goin on. I see some stuff happening to the HLF forum in the futuer and wanted to get myself establish somehwere else. My brute in listed in the sig along with the MIMB snorks!! Also Im form Ohio. Have made the 22 hr trip to Mud Nats twice though.


----------



## Polaris425

Smitty I have to give you props on your snorks, for

1. I like the way they turn out a little w/ the joints, makes them stand out.

and

2. the matching paint job.


----------



## SMITTY

Ill have to get you some clse ups of the paint. I speckeled it. The green has blue and the blue has green. My Audiopipe is solid blue so I made them match that and I also like the green blue combo. Ill get you some good pics later on when I get on spring break and get the "neatened up" and you can get em posed. lol and thats what Im all about is trying to stand out. Up north here Im famous all over lol. Not many people have this type stuff but ive been into it for about 8 years now since about 7th or 8th grade when I join the HL forum (had a diff name back then) Now I sit here half way through my freshman year at college still learnin and wasting time lol.


----------



## 30backs

30 backs from hl first off this is the most helpful kawai site out there u guys do a great job with your how tos and have helped me on several accounts so im glad to be joining this forum.


----------



## Yesterday

welcome! :374230:


----------



## cigaro

*Welcome aboard guys!!!!*


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome new guys and be sure to post pics of your ride! there's a pic forum for each manufacturer!


----------



## kickit

Just joined the forum.. stopping to say hello..snorkeled my 08 brute 750i using the guide found here... Thanks for the howto...


----------



## scavengerboy

Hey just bought my first quad....2008 polaris 800.. Live in edemonton alberta canada....uum what else can i say... love the site


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forum brotha man!


----------



## Yesterday

welcome, canadian!


----------



## HeadC1

I've just added a new member. My son Rece was born Tuesday, February 24th.

Now I wonder how long my wife will make me wait before I can get him a Brute.


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Congrats! Your life is changed forever now!!
Oh, better get used to smelling poop and getting it on you!


----------



## Yesterday

congrats man. get him a lil battery powered one from walmart or toys-r-us for his first b-day!


----------



## cigaro

Congrats brother.... they'll change your life


----------



## HeadC1

Thanks everyone, yea I'm very excited.


----------



## Yesterday

is this your first child?


----------



## HeadC1

I have a 7 yr old step daughter but this is the first of my own.


----------



## Green_Grizzly

This is the same name I use on MANY sites out there. I go to college with SMITTY, (yes he's a turd). I've been riding for a little over 15 years and I'll be 19 in June. I traded my Griz last summer and now I'm in the market for a new '08-'09 Brute 750. Thats about it.


----------



## Polaris425

You'll have to get a green brute, then we can change ur name to the "Green Grizzly Killer" 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Yesterday

Welcome to the site, Green Grizzly! 
:mimbrules:


----------



## Green_Grizzly

I'm thinking Team Kawi green, and the black looks mighty sharp too. I want it to stick out. Basically one identical to Smittys would be nice, but with my own "personal touches."


----------



## hondarecoveryman

*new to fourm*

Hello Hondarecoveryman here glad to find the fourm and look forward to sharing info and tips about the kind of ridin we all do I ride a 2003 650 Prairie ,supergrip wheels,highlifter lift ,custom snorkels(thanks MetalMan),Moose CDI box , 26'' ITP 589's , and home made intake crossover . My wife named her Daddy's Mistress:bigok:


----------



## coot23

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. I am from Valley , AL and I love to ride my 06 Polaris Sportsman 700 EFI. I ride in a small group (Fredonia Freeks ATV). I will try to help anyone that needs anything that i know and i hope you all will do the same for me!
Coot


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome to the MIMB forum guys. 

hondarecoveryman good to see you finally made it. What took you so long to join up


----------



## AUbruterider

coot23 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. I am from Valley , AL and I love to ride my 06 Polaris Sportsman 700 EFI. I ride in a small group (Fredonia Freeks ATV). I will try to help anyone that needs anything that i know and i hope you all will do the same for me!
> Coot


Welcome aboard Coot!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to all the new people!


----------



## Yesterday

Welcome hondarecoveryman, and coot23! Post us some pics of those mean machines!
:mimbrules:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

MetalMan has pics of my ride... but none with the snorkels yet you can see my old quad at the south mud kings fourms

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=9145#post9145post9145


----------



## Metal Man

hondarecoveryman said:


> MetalMan has pics of my ride... but none with the snorkels yet you can see my old quad at the south mud kings fourms


Here you go bro.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=9145#post9145post9145


----------



## HAWSE700EFI

New guy here from S.C. My atv is in sig. Been riding all together about 15 years now. Mostly ride mud and water. Looks like ya got a good forum going here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Yesterday

Welcome!
:mimbrules:


----------



## AUbruterider

Welcome aboard new guys!!!!


----------



## langford2000

Hello all, Just joined - don't do a lot of mud riding but do enjoy hanging around other atv lovers and learning what I can.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## AUbruterider

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:bigok:Stick around there is a wealth of info on this site you can learn a lot here:bigok:


langford2000 said:


> Hello all, Just joined - don't do a lot of mud riding but do enjoy hanging around other atv lovers and learning what I can.


----------



## Yesterday

You will crave mud within a week of daily mudinmyblood.net/com reading. prepare yourself


----------



## KMKjr

hondarecoveryman said:


> :bigok:Stick around there is a wealth of info on this site you can learn a lot here:bigok:


Run like the wind!!!

They only cost you money with all there mod's, power adders, lifts, new this and that.....


----------



## phreebsd

hahahahaha yeah this stuff aint cheap!
i need 500 bucks more in goodies then im calling it a day!

WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW MEMBERS!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

KMKjr said:


> Run like the wind!!!
> 
> They only cost you money with all there mod's, power adders, lifts, new this and that.....


 :agreed:If you aint got money you aint got no buisness doing what we do !! I aint gonna lie i spend more on stuff for my quad than you do BUT MINES FASTER:rockn::rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

Alot of new members in the last couple of days. Welcome to the site! *Post here and say hi!*


----------



## AUbruterider

Welcome guys!!!!


----------



## gsmith419

*new to the site and looking for advice*

i am interested in snorkleing my 08 700 Ranger and need some advice if anyone has done it. i know i need to extend the factory snorkles, all 3 of them, and i found the gas tank vent. any other vents i need to elevate? thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425

welcome to the forum gsmith! I copied your question to the Polaris section  

> Click here <


----------



## langford2000

Hello All, I'm from Adairsville GA. I run a 08 brute 750 - mainly just to chase the kids around the woods but I like hanging around and learning what I can.


----------



## Yesterday

good to have you. lets see some pics!


----------



## kacey1

*hello all*

i am kacey form canada bc i got a 2009 kawasaki brute force 750i love atving


----------



## sjf323

Hello

My name is Scott and I'm from Texas. I have a 08 Kawasaki Bruteforce 750 and a 08 polaris rzr. I'm about to snorkel the brute and put a muzzy exhaust on it with a PC3 Power Commander. Of course I'm going to be following the MIMB snorkel setup. I knew about the MIMB web site but didn't know about the forum until someone on highlifter said something. Anyway cool site with lots of good info....PROPS!!

Scott

Heres a link to the Brute pics if interested.....

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/562916543YiiDkn


----------



## Polaris425

welcome to the forum! good lookin brute you got.


----------



## medic3123

Whats up gentlemen? Just joined the site I live in Princeton Wv .......ride a 08 Bf 750.....I'm a career Firefighter....... I love my ride


----------



## Yesterday

Welcome all new members!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Hello all, New member here from South Louisiana. I work offshore so I dont get to ride as much as I would like to. My time home is spent with the family and my 07 Brute Force NRA Edition. I have already installed 28" Zilla's on 14" ITP SS wheels and a winch to get me out of the holes that I cant get through. LOTS MORE TO COME.

I love this site. Lots of information to help in my many to come extras for my bike.


----------



## Yesterday

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I work offshore so I dont get to ride as much as I would like to.


 Dont worry man, you arent the only one. Nobody here gets to ride as much as they would like! Welcome to the site!


----------



## phreebsd

BigP said:


> Dont worry man, you arent the only one. Nobody here gets to ride as much as they would like! Welcome to the site!


 
especially me! Welcome to the site new guys!!


----------



## muddnfool

Im new to the fourm i ride a 05 750 brute force part of our ridin group team chaos im 14 and like to work on our bikes and race go karts


----------



## cigaro

Welcome to alll!!!!!


----------



## snipe523

Another new member here. I just picked up my first bike last month. It is an 05' Brute Force 750. I am still trying to get a good feel for it. I live in Albany NY and I am a production tech. for a pharmaceutical. So basically I make drugs for a living :arms:


----------



## phreebsd

woohooo!! Welcome to the forum! You work for pfizer?


----------



## snipe523

No it is a smaller company called Albany Molecular Research Inc. We make a lot of stuff for the bigger companies.


----------



## phreebsd

sweet. So what you making today?


----------



## Yesterday

share?


----------



## snipe523

Today I am making nothing thankfully. I have today off.


----------



## Bam Bam

*Newbie here*

Whats up just saying hey. There are some awsome bikes here ive been checkin the site out for a while just desided to join. Lookes like alot of good info here.


----------



## LetsGoOilers

Another newbie here. So far loving the site and all the info.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## BuckMark

Hello MIMB,i'M From South Carolina ,I have a 2001 Honda 450ES 4X4 with 26 inch swamplites ,2inch xtreme atv lift,Hl guards and mostly trail ride and play in the mud!!!!Keep up the good work,i enjoy your site!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

WHOO! Someone who doesnt have a brute. We are branching out! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

Polaris425 said:


> WHOO! Someone who doesnt have a brute. We are branching out! :rockn:


he will soon if he sticks around here!


----------



## BuckMark

Thats what i'm worried about!!!!


----------



## Bam Bam

I know what you mean ive been riding with some guys who ride Brutes and im jonesin for one.


----------



## websy

Another Canadian here. Love the new forums. All the info available here is fantastic. Proud to be a member.
Bought brand new last year just for something to "put around on". Next thing you know im floating my new baby through mudholes.
The only cure for this addiction is to feed it. Will be fun going into dept with all of you.

-websy


----------



## DjScrimm

I like your style Websy! Same thing happened to me.... it's worth it. Welcome to All!


----------



## cigaro

*Welcome Aboard!!!*


----------



## Polaris425

websy said:


> The only cure for this addiction is to feed it.
> -websy


I think thats the best explanation I've heard yet! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:agreed:
:mimbrules:artay:


----------



## mudlift

Just signed up last night, still lurking around the site & checking it out. Like what I see so far. Metal Man invited me over to the site while we were riding last weekend. I own ssatvplus & have been an ATV freak for about 7 years now. My little business has giving me the opportunity to meet allot of great folks. And yes, I ride a BRUTE FORCE!!!!! That's for you Bam Bam
.


----------



## phreebsd

hah metal man is my hero too!


----------



## k5blazerboy

Hi, everyone, my name is Ryan, and I have a problem. Im addicted to my Brute, mud, and water. I need help, lol. Anyway, I decided to finally join. So yes I drive a brute with mimb snorkels. Im from wisconsin, I drive chevys, like it or not, lol.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!!!!


----------



## KMKjr

Drives Chevy's and a Brute.

This place gets classier each day!!


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> hah metal man is my hero too!


 
LOL It's nice to be loved phreebsd and mudlift:You_Rock_Emoticon:

Good to see ole mudlift joined our little slice of ATV heaven. 

Welcome to all the new guys. Enjoy the site. :374230:


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome ryan. You are the 2nd ryan that we have 
that makes you a #2. hahahahaha 

welcome to the board!


----------



## BruteSS

Hey whats up everyone, been looking on the site for a while and just decided to join. A lot of good info on here!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome BruteSS... Have we ever ridden @ TLane together? I've ridden w/ a bunch of Brookhaven guys/gals.


----------



## BruteSS

Yes I believe we have, I am Chad's son.


----------



## Polaris425

Cool. :rockn: Welcome to the site!


----------



## Yesterday

13 New users just today! Don't be shy.. introduce yourselves!!


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome new peeps!


----------



## Marshhawk

*Hi all from Wis.*

Hi All
My name is Bill. I just picked up an 08 Camo 750 BF. Its pretty much stock except for a Uni Filter. Will be getting tires and wheels in the future. Maybe a pipe.

This is an awesome site.Lots of great info.I am in the southern part of the state in Dodge County. I am going to try and hit as many of the public trail systems as I can this year.If anyone is looking to ride.Give me a holler.

Bill aka Marshhawk


----------



## outlaw brute08

Whats up guys,

Names Will i'm from vicksburg, MS. Gotta 09 BF 750i black, black racks, black hmf pipe (utility of course haha), 2500lb warn, 2" extreme lift, HL springs, M.I.M.B. snorks goin on tonight lol, and ITP SS212 and 29.5" laws on the way. Just got into the 4 wheelin thing not to long ago but i'm alread hopelessly addicted to it with no end in sight. 

I love workin on my bike and learnin more about it so any advice i can get is muchly appreciated. I'm a duck hunting fanatic and do competition calling from time to time....lets just say my hobbies out-weigh my time to spend on em haha. I work in vicksburg, MS for Wildlife Technical Services inc. Were a client based forestry and wildlife management consulting firm. So with that all being said i believe that bout sums it up. Glad to be apart of the site hope to get to know yall as time goes on.


----------



## phreebsd

hey will! welcome to the board.

Do you ever get to ride ATV's for your job?
You could get paid to go muddin!


----------



## Yesterday

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Polaris425

TARA?


----------



## outlaw brute08

haha yes we do ride 4 wheelers alot when we work we have 2 kodiak 450's and a POPO ranger....but unfortunately there bone stock machines and can't do to much muddin but we do get in some sloppy S*** sometimes and get muddy lol....i really love my job haha.

and yes Tara is one of our clients i pretty much grew up there and have had a few hunts its


----------



## phreebsd

For all the new members, :welcome:


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

Hey Guys my names Clayton, i live in Alabama and love it. It is a great state to live in. i am offically addicted to Brutes and just ridin period. I joined not to long ago and i love what yall do around here and the people that support it. I guess thats it.

See yall later!


----------



## phreebsd

BEASTBRUTE said:


> Hey Guys my names Clayton, i live in Alabama and love it. It is a great state to live in. i am offically addicted to Brutes and just ridin period. I joined not to long ago and i love what yall do around here and the people that support it. I guess thats it.
> 
> See yall later!


thanks for the kind w0rds. welcome, glad to have you.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

Im glad to be here. Im thinkin about ordering some mousepads and shirts soon!


----------



## phreebsd

represent at da office!
That reminds me I should order me a mousepad.


----------



## dixon1973

Whats up!! Just another ******* from north central mississippi, proud owner of a 
07 Brute Force 750, 2' lift, 30" mudlites, brush guard, clutch kit, jet kit, did have full muzzy , but burned out and got very loud, now for sale cheap, mud buster cams, moose module, auto formz box, with pioneer cd, kenwood marine speakers, thats all for now, would like h.i.d. upgrade though, lights suck at night!!


----------



## AUbruterider

Welcome all new folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new folks!!!!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome to all the new peps. :mimbrules:

i know you guys that have been here for a while like to see all the new people. i know i joined about a month ago and i have seen alot of people since then.


----------



## cigaro

artay::welcome:artay:


----------



## Outdoorsman

Hello all, been on this site many a time. Decided it was time to join. SO far everything I have seen and read is awesome. I am the only guy around my area with a Brute Force 750. So far my ride is stock except 27" Kenda Bear Claws and a Uni Filter.
Looking on any help with it as I have only owned a yamaha warrior to date. Still own it as well. 1991 yamaha warrior 350. Full skid plate from to back with both a-arms done. Brand new cobra exhaust, uni filter. Huge a** tires on back for muddin.
I am from Crystal Beach Ontario Canada. Lots of trails within trailer reach.
Thanks for the intro peeple


----------



## snipe523

Welcome to the boards


----------



## fl750mudchic

I'm Kelly, and I ride a Kawasaki Brute Force 750. LOVE riding with my hubby, Jack and 2 kids. I am on the East Coast Dirty Girls Mud Bog Team, #27. We live in an extremely small town in Florida named Eustis, where I was born and raised. Couldn't love it more! Oh yeah, just got a new Fundy Motor in my bike, and I am enjoying it incredibly!


----------



## cigaro

Welcome aboard Kelly!!! Good to have you join us.


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. I think I've been thru Eustis. 

Welcome!


----------



## GWNBrute

I guess I havent introduced myself yet. I live in a small town Millet, Alberta Canada there is alot of great trials and mud here. I work in the oil patch drilling on a 22000 foot rig(6300 meter) I go out for 2 weeks at a time and at home for 2 weeks every month. I dont get to ride as much as I would like to but I ride every chance I get. I have a beutiful wife and a 3yr old daughter with a son on the way in 3 months time. Love the site and am going to be checking it out for more great info everyday.


----------



## suzette70

phreebsd said:


> represent at da office!
> That reminds me I should order me a mousepad.


I swear I didn't see this before now! What luck!

Donna


----------



## phreebsd

totally!!


----------



## walker

hey my name is brad walker from tyler tx , was at mud nationals this weekend and meet some folks from miss told me about the site , names stock and peewee come to mind....


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## phreebsd

brad walker.. u ever live in alabama?


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

Hi, my name is Andrew and I actually clicked a link to this site from over on HL. I have a 08 BF 750i, fully snorked, rad relocated, 2" HL lift, hmf exhaust, clutch kit, and 30" mudlite xl's.......hopefully more to come.

Lots of great info here and hoping to meet a bunch of new people.


----------



## phreebsd

very cool! glad to have you!


----------



## Yesterday

welcome awl mai new people!


----------



## walker

phreebsd said:


> brad walker.. u ever live in alabama?




no sir born and raised in east texas .


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

walker said:


> no sir born and raised in east texas .


were at? im in east tx too!


----------



## walker

tyler...where you at ??


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

im in mount pleasant


----------



## walker

you ain't to far from me ... we'll have to go ride i'm in the process of finding new riding friends mine are jack ars's..... they brake to much stuff being stupids and then you gotta tow 'em in all night ....


----------



## 08Bruteon30's

lol ihear that. im down for about a month so i can get mine fixed.


----------



## walker

it maybe that long before i go ride again .... tired of hearing 4 wheelers from last night that all i heard in my sleep.... :aargh4:


----------



## rebelbowtie

south florida boy here.tim jones got referred by a member here andrew. dont know his user name though. forgot to ask him. heres a few pics, she aint pretty but it gets the job done
















and a slide show





also a short video


----------



## Tomhusker

Hi all, another n00b here. I am fairly new to the ATV world, having purchased a Kawi 650 Prairie primarily as a means to transport my ice fishing gear in the winter. Still learning about my machine as I make it a better running and better looking ride. I'll be around bugging you folks with my thoughts and questions.


----------



## Yesterday

:welcome:


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome tom!


----------



## Yesterday

alot of new members lately, even a couple from arkansas. represent!


----------



## jedi.mike

Hello all. Been quadding all my life and am a big Kawasaki fan, I currently run a Brute Force 650E and it runs great. I am not the most mechanically enclined, but this website and it's posts have helped me dearly. I am glad to be here.

Mike


----------



## Yesterday

:welcome:

good to have ya


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:welcome:


----------



## 750i

Hello, i'm a few days old to the forums. By may 25th I'm going to be driving a 750 brute force with 31x11" outlaws with ITP black 212 rims. Love your information on brute force's and plan on doing all the things you have for a brute force to mine.


----------



## phreebsd

Sweet. Welcome


----------



## cigaro

*Welcome to all you n00bs!!*


----------



## Polaris425

welcome 750i!


----------



## rhettag94

I love me some MIMB. I live in Tyler, TX and I am the General Sales Manager of Allen Samuels Dodge. I have a big shop and love working on my rides. My brutes get all the attention. The hondas seem a little lonely. Two years ago I came across this site. I was looking for some help to snorkel my 07 brute. I didn't like the Bayou that came out the fenders. By some miracle, I saw this site. I don't know why I didn't join two years ago, but I am here now. Muddnfool is my stepson and we love to ride. His mom can ride deep water as well as anyone. Unfortunately we just seperated. So anybody living in East Texas holler at me. Im looking for some new folks to ride with.


----------



## Polaris425

*2007 HONDA RINCON
ONE HOT LADY * 

I see it didnt take long for you to find something better :bigok:

PS If ya'll ever decide to give away a dodge 2500 crew cab w/ cummins POWER you can call me. I'll take it.


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

what crackin my atv ridin homies im new to this forum but it looks pretty sweet


----------



## muddnfool

Polaris425 said:


> *2007 HONDA RINCON*
> *ONE HOT LADY *


that is actually my moms bike its lifted snorkeld and has wheels and tires she gets high centerd alot and dosent have the low end....man i love my brute


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa

new here love the site look forward to riding with some of ya"ll 
here in texas


----------



## phreebsd

glad everyone found us  welcome !


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:welcome:


----------



## BF750Mx

Hello everyone.
I´m new one in the forum and let me tell you that a visit a lot of forums and really, this beat all. You have a very complete information about ATV.
I´m from the state of Coahuila, Mexico, frontier of Texas.
The rivers and high mountains is the normally ride for ATV and Enduro motocross. 
It´s my first ATV; I usually ride Enduro.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## jctgumby

*Hey there*

Hey everyone...Love the site...Great "How to" write ups...

I will get some pics of my bike up soon


----------



## jctgumby

*Sorry bout that*

Ok got my signature set up now


----------



## Yesterday

:welcome:

I'm ready to see how those 3" spacers work! also show some pics of that stage 1 gorilla lift, if you would. isn't it just spring spacers?


----------



## AKWOLVERINE

FNG to the forum. Gotta a 2007 Brute 750 2in HL Lift, CDI, and 27" Mud Lites. Gonna get some 28" Zillas, the HL springs, and a secondary clutch spring. I think I need the Lime Green one when I put on the 28s, Right? Anyone...


----------



## cigaro

AKWOLVERINE said:


> FNG to the forum. Gotta a 2007 Brute 750 2in HL Lift, CDI, and 27" Mud Lites. Gonna get some 28" Zillas, the HL springs, and a secondary clutch spring. I think I need the Lime Green one when I put on the 28s, Right? Anyone...


Welcome aboard!!! The lime gren would be more than enough. IMO I would start with a plain green secondary though.


----------



## wildchild405

I ride an 06 750 brute with wiseco's, HMF, cdi, and 29.5s on black type 7. Heard alot about the site, just finally got around to checking it out. Got alot of good info on the site.


----------



## phreebsd

glad you found us. Thanks for the compliments.

:welcome:


----------



## Polaris425

welcome everyone!


----------



## jctgumby

BigP said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm ready to see how those 3" spacers work! also show some pics of that stage 1 gorilla lift, if you would. isn't it just spring spacers?


 
Yeah the Stage 1 is simply billet spring spacers...I like 'em but I am gonna add the Highlifter 2" Bracket kit...The spacers give the same effect as adding lift springs basically...


----------



## jctgumby

*Here she is*

M.I.M.B. exhaust mod is well worth the time...I love the sound








She's a mean b***h








Love those Brute Headlights








This is the billet spacer that is the Stage 1 Lift by Gorilla-Axle


----------



## Yesterday

nice bike! i always liked executioners.


----------



## jctgumby

Thanks...I like 'em too, they just aren't tall enough for my taste...My wife wants her own bike so I am gonna put these on hers and get me some 29.5 'laws...If ya gonna do it do it big!!!


----------



## BuckMark

BigP said:


> he will soon if he sticks around here!


Update I just bought a 06 Grizzly 660. Not a Brute but still an awesome machine!!!!:rockn:


----------



## codyh

*Yo*

Hey whats up im cody, i just wanted to join cuz were getting this team together. This is a really great site.Lookin fior a 07+ brute. Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the site, codyh!


----------



## codyh

if there is any brute you or someone you know is selling please let me know
Thanks


----------



## Mall Crawler

Sent you a PM let me know.


----------



## billythecow

hey all... just joined the site after looking for repair info for my kawi! i like the site so far.


----------



## phreebsd

sweet.
30 post rule is no longer applicable. hasnt been for quite a while.
figured i'd tell ya just in case..


----------



## Yesterday

what up new people! 30ish(i think?) new people since midweek last week. introduce yourselves!


----------



## waterdog

*whats up!*

how is everyone, new to this forum and so far i have enjoyed it. I have in my arsenal an 08 Brute 750i, 06 yamaha wolverine 350 for my daughter, and my son rides a kawasaki klx 110 dirt bike. And the wife just gave approval to buy her a brute so i am on the hunt for another 750!:rockn:


----------



## cigaro

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:welcome:


----------



## kawa_700

new to site seen alot of good info here:rockn:


----------



## kawa_700

Pic of quad to follow soon


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:welcome:


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## bigdaddy

whats up......i've found your site very helpful.....thought i might as well join and not lurk.....


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome BigDaddy!


----------



## MS Mud Militia

Was Up! I"m new to the site. 
I have an "07 (new) BF750i. 
27 swamp lites but upgraded after 1 ride to 28" Laws. 
I used the "MIMB How To" to build my trip snorks. 
Custom 3" PVC sotrage under rear fender
Custon logos designed by my company, D&D Signs and Designs.
I uploaded photos under key word "MMM" (MS Mud Militia)


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the site. Good looking bike in your gallery.


----------



## MS Mud Militia

Thanks. I have plans for the exhaust, air filter and lift but I will give it at least another month. I have only been on 3 rides. The last with the laws was great. Never used 4wd. Love um


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome MsMM. I've been to O.S. a few times, toy distribution center up there I think.


----------



## matts08brute

hey guys new to the site I have used yall's how to when I bilt my snorkles and temp gauge. thanks for all the good info I had to come over to the M.I.M.B form becouse the hight lifter form has to many no it all kids on there now and not enought pros like you guys :mimbrules:


----------



## IBBruin

matts08brute said:


> I had to come over to the M.I.M.B form because the high lifter form has to many no it all kids on there now and not enough pros like you guys


Daylight and dark difference between the two sites. 

I believe it's Polaris425's status over there that got MIMB started to begin with. :bigok:

Welcome to your new home.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to all the new people! And yes, you can be garunteed there are no annoying kids here (no matter how old they actually are...)


----------



## matts08brute

thanks guys I love it here allready


----------



## Hambone_22345

Hambone checkin in here from SE Alabama. Already got tons of great info from the forum. I stumbled on it looking for info on some issues with my new (to me) '05 Kawasaki Brute Force 750. I bought it recently, only has 400 miles so it's rather fresh, LOL. I'm having occasional smoke from the exhaust. It appears from reading here that they are known for "puking" oil into the intake. I'm not pulling any wheelies, but after extended high load driving or acceleration, it has smoked for a while (15 sec. or so) afterward. Appears to be the same kind of symptoms. I'm looking at adding the catch can mod.

I also have an 09 Honda Rancher AT. No problems with it, LOL. Just not enough power!

I'm running ITP 589s on the Rancher, 26x9 front, and 26x12 rear on Vision Bruiser 12" black wheels.

I bought the Brute used. It has 29.5 Swamplites on SS112 wheels. Per the previous owner it has some kind of Highlifter clutch kit which seems to cause it to run at a higher rpm. I'm open to suggestions on what to do to make it hook up sooner and run at a lower rpm for better fuel economy.

Enjoying the forum so far and gotta pay up so I can get to the good stuff!

Hambone


----------



## 1bigforeman

New to mimb but you may know me from HL. I've got a few pics up around the site. It's been a tiring day, I've already got a few posts up on my first day. Man, I need a job...:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new guys! 


hambone, that kit sucks for what you have. find out what all is in it and do away with it, you want stock weights, a maroon primary, and probably a lime green or green secondary spring, for those tires. Thats it.


----------



## Pedrostt500

Hi Newbie here, I ride an old Bayou 400, its a bit of a pig but it gets me there.
I'm here in New Zealand, looking to up grade when finance allows.


----------



## cigaro

There's our New Zealand guy. I was wondering when you was going to show your face. Welcome to MIMB!


----------



## Hambone_22345

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome new guys!
> 
> 
> hambone, that kit sucks for what you have. find out what all is in it and do away with it, you want stock weights, a maroon primary, and probably a lime green or green secondary spring, for those tires. Thats it.


That's my prob. I don't have any idea what is different from stock. I did find a spring, kind of a red, possibly maroon, color plus a couple of items that may be the "weights" you are referring to. 

I talked with someone at EPI briefly yesterday, but need to call back and get some time with one of their knowledgable techs to set me up for the big tires and how I ride. I mainly ride trails and back roads at speeds below 30. Sometimes do some climbing or mudding, but very little. I want a setup that hooks up early and tight for economy and to take it easy on the belt. The setup on it now seems to spin it up to much and too long before beginning to lock up 1:1 for my taste. 'Course I'm comparing it to my Rancher with a gear-type tranny, LOL. 

:mimbrules:


----------



## Big D

Hi Everyone
I'm Donna. I just joined yesterday all the way from Calgary, Alberta. My boyfriend introduced me to this crazy way of life a couple of years ago. I LOVE IT! I was the first one in the group to realize chest waders are a must...until you tip and fill up. Oh well.

I'm looking forward to hearing great stories and good tips. Love the pictures!

D


----------



## Polaris425

Hambone, Dont let them talk you into their kit either... For what you described, Your best bet would be a maroon primary spring (EPI) and the secondary spring will depend on what size tires you get. If your going w/ BIG outlaws, you will most likely need a Red Secondary spring (also EPI) and thats it. nothing else.


Donna WELCOME from the USA! Glad to have ya!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

*Long time reader, First time poster*

RDs Neighbor here, If your lucky I'll introduce you to RD one day. Awe, yall wouldn't like em, he rides a Can Am. 

Like most, I have pretty much installed every mod on my bike from the instruction and advice of this site. This is really great. 

Anyway we ride um, break um, and fix um.

Had a slow day so I thought I would sign in and make it official. 

Oh, and I thought Jamey Johnson was the man before this album, now I know he is.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

haha, welcome!


----------



## grenadierbeef

Hey everyone, I found this site while looking for info on snorkeling my 05 Brute 650. I really like the info here and I am sure I will be here alot.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!!


----------



## lg07brute

hey folks. love the info and tech tips. been lookin around for a while and decided might as well join the crew.:mimbrules:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

:welcome:* WELCOME ALL!!*


----------



## Polaris425

welcome lg!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

well ive been hear for a few weeks now and i have to say thanks for the great site and all the good info. i think im addicted lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that is why we are all here.


----------



## xplay

*x-play*

Good Evening, I am from covington, la. Love this site. Currently riding a 2007 brute/hmf swamp/ llift kit/29.5 laws/maroon primary/ relocated radiator/ sway bar removed. Getting ready to snorkel. Myself and about eight more ride at cophia creek,red creek,towertrax, and wherever else we can find. We love to play in the mud, like a bunch of hogs.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome XPlay!


----------



## Poosh

Hello everybody. New guy here and I look forward to all the usefull info. yall have to share. Thanks for having me.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

artay::beerchug: WELCOME!


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome new guys!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

good to see a lot of South Louisiana boys coming out of the woodwork. We will have to put together a ride somewhere.


----------



## walker

thats all we need is a bunch of cajuns running around here..... lol just kidding welcome to the site


----------



## bayou_boy_22

You know you like our food. dont hate us cause we can cook. lol. JK.


----------



## tow truck

My son told me about this site. He goes by mud magnet. Nice site, lot's of good info. I don't have a ATV, just use my son's when we are out. I have a 04' Jeep wrangler that has the duty of recovery vehicle when we go out wheeling. Shucks, it's even pulled out his H3- Hummer twice. The Hummer liked the mud too much, it wanted to stay longer. We enjoy going out with friends now and then, and we hit the mud pits. My daughter also likes going out wheeling. The wife likes it sometimes. She is always worried about getting stuck. Heck, that's when it gets fun!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, the Hummer needs some up grades but those up grades are $$$$$!! :aargh4:


----------



## Guest

Oh, and Welcome to the Best ATV Forum on the internet!!! We'll have to work on you not having an ATV....


----------



## phreebsd

yep.. he needs someting with twin cylinders !


----------



## tow truck

Yep, one of these days perhaps. I know what mud magnet has been doing to his Brute. Tomorrow I'm going over and drive his around a bit. Take a look see at it and such. He still has the clutch spring to install, and maybe something else. I think he is just waiting on the spring to arrive. It is still amazing what these machines can and will do. You know, you see folks putt-putting around on them, but you folks, whew.... These machines are sweating when you guy's get done with them after a day of riding,,,,ha


----------



## BrutemanAl

Hey everyone,new to the site,I am a 38 yr old kid,love to play in the mud,work wise I am a Back up generator Technician (chef by trade though) ,married,1 dog,no kids,Basically I love the outdoors,if it has to do with being outside I'm in!! Especially when there is mud involved!!


----------



## phreebsd

what's your specialty in the kitchen, brutemanal?


----------



## Polaris425

welcome bruteman!


----------



## kmonty

Brand new to the site, and i must say.. I love it here! Its a good thing you have going here, and i look forward to my stay. I've been shopping around for a brute force lately, and i just picked on up today! Well my name is Kyle, and i look forward to meeting and talking with everyone on MIMB! Thanks for having me..


----------



## Polaris425

welcome to the site kyle, & congrats on the purchase! :rockn:


----------



## Guest

BrutemanAL and Kyle, nice having you guys here on M.I.M.B. This is a great site for Brute's (and others) especially if you have a problem or just looking to upgrade your ride.:rockn:


----------



## goodtimes750

Hey folks, Texas checking in. This site is awsome. Ive been hidin in the shadows picking up on some great "how to" tips in the kawi forum. ive got a 06 brute 750 aome mods include 2" lift, 30 in" mudzillas, K&n air filter, snorkled, rad relaction, clutch kit, HMF exhaust, moose power module, cdi box, diff locker, warn winch and i think thats all . anyways its good to find a great place


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome GT750!!!


----------



## phreebsd

goodtimes750 said:


> diff locker


welcome to the site!
is the diff locker in the quote above the pen-lock?


----------



## Big D

08GreenBrute said:


> well ive been hear for a few weeks now and i have to say thanks for the great site and all the good info. i think im addicted lol


I'm here so often I think I should have introduced myself by saying "my name is Donna, and I'm a mudder" :08:


----------



## phreebsd

sweet  we have 2 donna mudders


----------



## goodtimes750

I dont know if the technical name for it is called a diff locker but all it is a button on top of the yellow lever that activates the fourth wheel when in 4wd. WHen ya pull the lever all the in, you can press the button down in it will hold the lever in the engaged postion without having to hold it in


----------



## Yesterday

pen lock


----------



## Polaris425

Basically a $35 zip-tie....


----------



## Guest

:haha: Ha...expensive zip-tie...


----------



## bobcat

Ive been on here a couple of month's but just found the thread. Names Eric. I'm 26 year old. I'm a bobcat parts manager. Love to ride. Just wish I had more time to do it!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! :rockn:


----------



## outlaw750

*New to the forum!!*

Just wanted to see whats up! This looks like cool forum, lots of info. Thanks Larry


----------



## RDWD

Welcome outlaw750 :mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!!!


----------



## YonderMtn05

Just signed up yesterday probably due to the fact Im having 4 wheeler withdrawls. Mine is in the shop right now, not exactly sure whats wrong with her but time will tell. My name is Brandon and I live in VA and ride a 05 Rincon. Just looking for more info from different people about riding deep and muddy!









http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff125/VAHemi17/100_1223-1.jpg


----------



## IBBruin

Nice action shot and welcome


----------



## Polaris425

welcome to the forum yonder!!!


----------



## dreggsta

hello all. to those that know me on highlifter i've been around for a bit. to those that don't know, i am a laid back person who likes to have fun & take it easy. i do like a good feud everynow & then & might stir the pot for fun but i don't mean things to a personal level. its all good & all for fun. cheers everyone!


----------



## phreebsd

Glad to have you all.


----------



## canadian brute

Hello everyone. Im new to the site, good to be on here. Every thing looks great. I ride a 2008 bf 650i piped, chiped, lited 2inch, 1.5 wheel spacers and 28 inch itp mud lites. Just put the new 28s on so I just started getting into clutch springs and learning how to change them. Primary and secondary.


Tanks.


----------



## RDWD

Welcome, Canadian Brute. This is definately the site for your clutching needs.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Welcome Canadian Brute!:rockn:


----------



## kawa650

welcome canadian brute, im sure you'll like it here!!!


----------



## IBBruin

Welcome dreggsta, we are definitely a laid back crowd over here. We are as different from HL as daylight is from dark.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Candian Brute!!


----------



## BLUE THUNDER

hey guys i just signed up a few days ago...for you guys on highlifter my name is GOIN_DEEP..i just got a new big bear friday and sold my grizzly...but i've got some submarine plans for the bear lol


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome Thunder...We have a great group of people over here


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome!!!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Roboquad

I have a ((Like New)) BF650 on 26 outlaw MST's. lift kit, k&n intake,kimpex bars, 300lb warn winch, gas pack,seat for wife, or beer. usually beer. spent the last year rebuilding the motor. they don't run under water-go figure. so new pistons rings machined cylinders. all new seals, oil pump,stator, cams...e-bay motor for parts.came from Pen. to Fla with a mouse in it... rebuilt top end and replaced water pump. I'm no mechanic. probably why it took a year to do. runs great now. my new saying "you hit that water hole I'll pull you out." if your gonna be dumb, you better be tough.


----------



## jctgumby

They'll run underwater with the proper preparatory treatment...SNORK THAT THANG!!!
And use lots of Dielectric Grease!!!


----------



## Polaris425

yep... snorks are a must, and we can help you with that! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

:headbang:Yes We Can


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

What's up BLUE THUNDER aka Paul. Bout time you brought your arse over here!! :rockn:


----------



## Smkblwr

Hi all, I'm from Farmville Va. Just got back into atv's this year. As a cheaper mud toy than building another truck. I have a 2007 650sra brute with a few mod. HMF system, VFJ stage 3, dyntech, HL springs, ITP wheels and 26 XTR's, and Warn winch. I will be doing the radiator relocation from the write up I found on here, thanks for a great write up. 
Later Smkblwr


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the site. looks like you've got back into the hobby (obsession) with the right ride


----------



## zacksbf

*New guy*

Hi, I am new to this forum. Some of you will recognize the user name from other forums.
I have been meaning to join over here and just thought halftime during the game would be a great time to register. If anyone is missing this game and your a football fan your missing a good game. I am not a fan of either team but its a great game tonight.
Zack


----------



## walker

what up welcome to the forum.............


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome Zacksbf and yes it is a great game


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## boomer

Jeff here. new to the crew. just got a '09 arctic cat mud pro....didn't want to spend money on modes, so got one stock...ha, what was I thinking. Anyway, not a bad ride and loads of fun in the mud. I need a more aggressive tire then the MST's though. I was hoping BEAR would break another belt and I could swap him out for his outlaw 29.5, but no such luck!


----------



## walker

welcome glad to get another east texan here


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Glad to have more cat riders!


----------



## jctgumby

Get us some pics of that Mud Pro up here...Welcome to MIMB


----------



## boomer

i appreciate the hospitality guys! I will get some pics up as soon as I can. Gotta love that east texas mud/clay! what a blast! JCT, I use to live in FUNROE! (aka monroe) when I was in pharmacy school....needless to say, I didnt graduate from there! I still got some friends and fraternity brothers over there.


----------



## Sutherngriz

Evenin fella's. Names Roger most Call me Duck. i am entering the mud pit on a Camo 2005 Grizzly. Friends have nicknamed my grizz "The General". Just joined MIMB thanks to my buddy CookieXD. I got him into the atv game and he got me to yall lol. Look forward to gettin help and helpin you guys anyway i can!


----------



## drtj

Welcome Duck


----------



## Sutherngriz

thanks man. lol ur pic is awesome. startin that one out right! i will have pics up soon. at the fire station doin all this so dont have the pics


----------



## drtj

Thanks man yeah he's been riding since he was 6 months old almost everyday. Ready to see those pics man . You will love this site & the ppl are awesome


----------



## Polaris425

welcome Duck!!


----------



## IBBruin

Welcome! We can always use another Grizzly rider, sookie may not feel so lonely now. lol


----------



## Sutherngriz

haha ya i was noticing that there are not many grizz riders on here!


----------



## phreebsd

Bring your grizzly riding friends


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome aboard.


----------



## stoneman

Hey all, new to the site. Like what I see......real people.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:welcome:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome to MIMB


----------



## phreebsd

stoneman said:


> Hey all, new to the site. Like what I see......real people.


welcome! you will find we are different here - information focused with lots of great people.
looks like you will fit right in.


----------



## Grizz660

I joined because there needs to be more grizzlys on this site. Pluss my buddy rides a Brute and told me this is a good forum to be a member of.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome yall will like it here.


----------



## phreebsd

Grizz660 said:


> I joined because there needs to be more grizzlys on this site. Pluss my buddy rides a Brute and told me this is a good forum to be a member of.


we need more yamaha and suzuki folk for sure. 
who's yer bud that rides the brute?


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peoples!!! :rockn:


----------



## primetime1267

stoneman said:


> Hey all, new to the site. Like what I see......real people.



Jason is a cool guy... Met him for the first time and he pulled me out and helped me stand the Grizz on it's ***... See ya this weekend for sure!! :bigok:


----------



## DLB

What's up guys? I just bought an 09 Brute Force 750. Just breaking her in right now. I also own a 2007 Yamaha Grizzly 700eps. I've been very pleased overall with the Grizz. Looking forward to learning from you all. 
DLB


----------



## TX4PLAY

Welcome to the site!


----------



## JenB

I am the "Rocks Bottom Check-In Girl" in Forest, MS. MIMB is a super nice group of people. We love ya'll and hope you make it for the "Hills and Hollows"

I roll on a 2007 700 Polaris Sportsman, 30 in. Mudlites. I need to lift radiator and get it snorkeled but no one wants to touch it (because of the dry space on front). Any suggestions?


----------



## RDWD

Whats up JenB Im glad you finally made it over. Welcome to the forum


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome,


----------



## Polaris425

JenB said:


> I am the "Rocks Bottom Check-In Girl" in Forest, MS. MIMB is a super nice group of people. We love ya'll and hope you make it for the "Hills and Hollows"
> 
> I roll on a 2007 700 Polaris Sportsman, 30 in. Mudlites. I need to lift radiator and get it snorkeled but no one wants to touch it (because of the dry space on front). Any suggestions?



Welcome JenB!! We love you too!! lol.. Some of us are definately planning on coming back to ride again soon! 

As for the Sportsman, I think thats just kind of how it goes, if you dont use the dry space, and dont care that you wont really be able to use it anymore, then you can basically do whatever you want w/ the radiator & snorkels. But keeping it useable, AND doing that stuff... is definately a challenge!


----------



## equalizer

Hello,
Kinda new to the forum. I live in Indiana and I have a 2007 BF 750 and just picked up a 83 klt 3 wheeler. 

This site has helped me out quite a bit.
Thanks,Eq


----------



## phreebsd

WTG on that trike!
trikes rock! i own one myself.


----------



## zacksbf

Welcome everyone. I am still pretty new myself but I have really enjoyed the short time I have been here as I am sure you guys/girls will too!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

JenB said:


> I roll on a 2007 700 Polaris Sportsman, 30 in. Mudlites. I need to lift radiator and get it snorkeled but no one wants to touch it (because of the dry space on front). Any suggestions?


 I could work somehing out :thinking: I would love to try....I aint scared :haha: , think i could work the rad. relocate in and still have some use of he dry storage...would have to look at it in person to be sure


----------



## YoungBlooD

Whats Up, i would first like to say AWESOME site love the forms they are a real help! i have 440ex, trailer jeep, brute force 750. i am new to the big fourwheelers ive been riding all my life. i raced mx for about five years with my 440ex till i broke my back so i gave it up after that and stuck to trail riding my race fourwheeler till i got tired of it beating me up on long rides. NOw i normaly just drive my jeep becuse my gf is in love with driveing the brute force. she had never road in her life now i cant get her off


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## kawa650

welcome aboard youngblood


----------



## phreebsd

Howdy youngblood!
:welcome:


----------



## cojack




----------



## Polaris425

welcome!! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome to all the new guys/gals. The site is taking on a hand full of new members every day!!artay:


----------



## mower797

what is the best stock atv to go muddin with.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

arctic cats mud pro , is setup the best stock


----------



## walker

x2 if you wanna drive it off the show room floor straight to a mud hole.. will not have to do anything to it


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Welcome to all the new guys/gals. The site is taking on a hand full of new members every day!!artay:


i think the average over 6 months is 5 per day.

some days have 15 some have 2!


----------



## John Deere

Hi all.

New to the site from up in Canada. Been riding for years though. I've seen tons of great advice and bikes on this site so I thought I'd introduce myself. I ride a 09 brute 650i. Snorkels will be going on this weekend thanks to the great DIY that you guys have here!!!

Cheers


----------



## IBBruin

Welcome!


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to MudInMyBlood!

Nice bike!
thanks for the comments. we're glad you joined us!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Welcome!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome aboard!!! Nice lookin brute!


----------



## John Deere

Thanks! Ive got the rims and tires on, snorkle will be this weekend, then jets (probably) and a lift..........lots to do, but it's lots of fun doing it!!


----------



## walker

nice lookin bike there... and welcome to mimb


----------



## 08beast

With being new to all the mods availiable i will have to say thanks and glad to have found this site. Already performed some of the mods that i've found on here and making my way to others. lol...not by choice of the wife. jk.. she's my riding partner that rides a suzuki eiger. Just wanting to say hi and thanks for the help.......


ps. if there is anybody around the virginia tech area i'll be riding in wv on the outlaw trails for halloween..no kids to worry bout here...yet


----------



## walker

welcome to the forum


----------



## Polaris425

welcome 08beast!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome, to the site


----------



## 850PoPo

Hello names Matt live here in Western Kentucky just wanted to say whats up heard about yall thru a friend know by 650Brute. Ive had Honda bikes all my life now i purchased a Polaris few months ago sorta pleased with it just not use to the belt and true 4x4 and power steering and every thing else Honda's dont have, any way i could ramble for hrs but that will come later ! lol


----------



## IBBruin

Welcome everyone!


----------



## 650Brute

Glad to see ya Around Matt:rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo

That other site is getting old hardly any post no new info so took ur advice Perry I'm here !


----------



## 650Brute

mattdtrue said:


> That other site is getting old hardly any post no new info so took ur advice Perry I'm here !


:rockn:


----------



## scbrute

Hey yall, names Denny..from Lodge, SC. I have a brute 650 SRA.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome Danny!


----------



## IBBruin

Welcome Denny from Lodge, SC. Fill out your signature so we can see what you ride!


----------



## scbrute

DEnny...lol


----------



## IBBruin

Ya gotta cut P425 a little slack, it's to early in the morning for him. LOL


----------



## scbrute

I completely understand...sometimes I call my wife the wrong name first thing in the morning.....lol


----------



## Polaris425

haha sorry Denny.... I havnt finished my Coke Zero yet.


----------



## IBBruin

scbrute said:


> I completely understand...sometimes I call my wife the wrong name first thing in the morning.....lol


Dude, that could be dangerous around my house.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> Dude, that could be dangerous around my house.


I'd hate to loose a moderator & friend b/c of something like that. You better be careful.


----------



## IBBruin

Yea, I'd hate to lose a "member" if ya know what i mean.


----------



## scbrute

Yeah.....she _usually_ gets over it...lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome


----------



## walker

IBBruin said:


> Yea, I'd hate to lose a "member" if ya know what i mean.


bwhahahah ............:aargh4:.... my wife kick me in tha member if i ever called her the wrong name.. and welcome to tha site denny from lodge,sc


----------



## IBBruin

LOL, this isn't the "other site"


----------



## Polaris425

yeah ya'll must have this place confused....


----------



## clintbutler

Whats up, ive been on a few days and ive already had sucess with people helping me out with a couple questions i had. Thanks. im a Honda freak, i own 2 Honda 420 rancher 4x4's both with the SS wheels and 27" itp XTR's. Matching pair (His/Hers) Mines got 2" highlifter lift and the 1" Heavyduty springs. tons to come! also i was wondering what i had to do to get my bike and upgrades to show up beneith my post when i submit. :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome Clint. what part of louisiana are you in.


----------



## Polaris425

Clint if you click "user cp" at the top left you will see "edit signature"


----------



## clintbutler

DeRidder, La. surrounded by kasatchi nat. forest, plenty of ridin around parts. are you in la. to ?


----------



## greenbudds

hey every one i am new here to the site my buddy told me about it my name is justin i live in up state new york i have an 07 burte 750i i just got it back after a month at the kaw dealer, then engine seal leaking out the rear shaft seal after first month i owend it, they took it apart and found shaft and bearing was bad replaced at no cost to me and we will see if it leaks again, GREAT SITE


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome


----------



## phreebsd

welcome greenbudds
he likes da sour dee!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! :rockn:


----------



## hill73

hi everyone im rick. i own a 2008 bruteforce 650. it black and red. iv put on a snorkle kit and an exhaust snorkle kit. iv relocated the radiator and now trying to make a cover for the radiator with plasma cutting out the gorilla axle logo onto it. some other stuff is that im from new hampshire and i work as a saw man for machinest.


----------



## cojack

Welcome!!! Great place here


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## B_Rad_AK

Hey everybody, love the sight, found it by lookin for some snorkeling "how to" tips. I am up in Alaska. I have an 08 Kawasaki Brute Force 650. Lookin to snork it and relocate the radiator over the winter. Thanks for what appears to be a great web site.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome to MIMB


----------



## trigger_time

*whats up*

whats up !! thanks for the add on this pretty awesome site . looking forward to learning new stuff and sharing any past work or experiences with atv's . polaris425 turned me on to this site by checking out one of my youtube vids . thanks again !!!!!!!


----------



## Jarf

Newbie here...loking for info then learning how to do my own repairs.Just bought a 07 Brute force 750 with under 600 miles on it.Like it a lot so far.Had my belt light come on today while hung up on a stump and tried resetting it with no luck.It also went limp....I will figure it out later after I have checked the belt..anyhow nice to be here.Former mechanic from 20 yrs ago but older age and medical probs has kept me away from bikes/atv,s for too long.
Jarf


----------



## IBBruin

Jarf said:


> .It also went limp....


I hate it when that happens.

Trigger, you got vids? Post em up!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome!!!

i dont think mimb can help with this 
_.It also went limp...._


_J/k_


----------



## Jarf

I knew someone would chirp up on the limp thing lol..
If i,m not spose to ask on this thread pls tell me..The belt light came on steady and the machine was still full power..then when I tried to reset it... the light started flashing and it was then that it..(the machine) went limp...got a thread I can check for this.?..I,m newbie also on computers so I,m all thumbs..Thanx guys
jarf


----------



## IBBruin

This section is a Kawie owners friend. Kawasaki How To's

You should find the answers to almost all your questions there.

I think this is the exact one you're looking for. Belt light reset


----------



## Jarf

Thank U IBBruin..............much appreciate...I ordered a manual here tonite..I may get back into wrenching..So much has changed in 20+ yrs.
jarf


----------



## IBBruin

Ordered one? Become a subscribing member here and you can download any and all of the manuals you need. I think it's $12 for 25 years or something like that. Someone help me wif my maff but isn't that like 48 cents a year? LOL


----------



## 1badbrute

Hey fellas, another new guy. Just got out of tha quad racing scene and ready to get back in tha mud and iv got to say i think my new brute might come close to replacing my girl friend almost lol. ima miss the ole 450 but iv wised up and would rather be payin for bigger tires than broken bones ha. oh lots of good info on here . yall have already helped a ton. will have some pics comin soon when i get her all fixed up!!!!!


----------



## IBBruin

Welcome aboard.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome. Dont forget to fill out your sig. and let us know what you are riding and what is done to it.


----------



## drtj

Welcome great ppl here


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new people!!


----------



## dirtydog

dirtydog here , got an 07 brut 750 nra 28'' mudzillas 2'' spacers partially snorkeled 4k lbs winch brush guards front and rear . live down here in florida , lookin for a place i can get advice and be able to throw a heads up anytime i figure some stuff out if itll help anybody. been on a couple of other places and can never seem to get any help.


----------



## drtj

Well brother u have come to the right place. Great group of ppl here that loveto help each other out.


----------



## dirtydog

man thats good to know. seems to be alot of kawis let the good times roll


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome newbs


----------



## Jarf

*belt lite fixed in ten seconds*

Good news..got up this mornin and went out nd fixed the belt lite in 10 seconds.Machine is back to like new again...the sun is shining in the north today so I,m gonna do some puttin, Man glad I found this place...I,m a happy (camper) or whatever again.Thnx for all the help guys.....I shall return
jarf


----------



## Polaris425

dirtydog said:


> dirtydog here , got an 07 brut 750 nra 28'' mudzillas 2'' spacers partially snorkeled 4k lbs winch brush guards front and rear . live down here in florida , lookin for a place i can get advice and be able to throw a heads up anytime i figure some stuff out if itll help anybody. been on a couple of other places and can never seem to get any help.


Yep we can help w/ just about anything! Welcome to the site!


----------



## blackbetty420

whats up guys.. im new on here and would jus like to say hey.. my names cody anything yall wannna know just ask me


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the board cody


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome


----------



## gpinjason

Hey guys, don't think I've posted in here yet... I guess I'm still fairly new to the forum... You guys have helped me a lot already! I migrated over here from HL to check it out and this place is cool!! I'm still a little new to the ATV thing, been into Jeeps for the past 8 years and built my 01 Wrangler into a "wannabe" rock crawler... still has a long way to go, but it's pretty capable... Now I have the ATVs since my wife loves riding hers and she didn't have as much fun riding passenger in the Jeep... Modifying these things is addictive... just like the Jeep, as you can see in my sig... my bike is only 5 months old and already fixin it up... Anyway, thanks for havin me!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Jason!


----------



## walker

welcome all new guys .. make sure yall fill out your signatures.......


----------



## jeff700VTWIN

hi all, i recognise alot of name's from highlifter, i'v lurked alot over here but decided to join, i used to be a member but i think cause i havent been on in a few years i got deleted, but it's all good!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome or welcome again


----------



## JohnWayne

Hey guys!! I found ya'll during the HL's down period..haha.. now I might have a hard time going back!! This is a cool sight. Here is my beast (work in progress)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome and nice looking bike


----------



## JohnWayne

Hey thanks greenbrute.. This place seems pretty legit..


----------



## sprintertech

new here to this site but i hear this is the place for brute owners...i recently picked up a 07 brute 750 w/mods...stage1 cams,cdi,pink spring,hmf pipe,jetted,rad. relocate,custom snorkels,29.5 outlaws,2in lift,bazooka tube/mitsu amp,etc...also have 07 420 rancher,optimiser,hmf pipe,2in lift,mud machines on stock rims....thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## walker

welcome guys... john wayne is that a super trapp exhuast . if so how does it sound


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new guys! That is one sick lookin murdered out canam! :rockn:


----------



## swampedeiger

what up new to the site and my ride!


----------



## FABMAN

Good to see new blood!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## JohnWayne

walker said:


> welcome guys... john wayne is that a super trapp exhuast . if so how does it sound


Yeah it is actually a Ron Wood Full system with a supertrapp spark arrestor... I love the exhaust....but I'm selling it because my heatshield wouldn't fit back on.. The sound is amazing! When I'm in a hole it sounds like a jet boat.. haha.. Thank ya'll once again for all the comments!!


----------



## phreebsd

that's a mean eiger up there!


----------



## swampedeiger

haha thanks its in the making!


----------



## Dr.Phil

Just wanted to say hi. I been looking around for a while and finally join up.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Phil.


----------



## tumbleweed

:374230:hello guys n girls newbie here like the site thought i would join !! if you have any questions just ask ill try my best to answer them . been playing around with atvs all my life from the honda big reds to sports quads im in the process of rebuilding a 89 suzuki lt250 4wd,, also have a lil yamaha warrior 350, with just supertrapp ids2 exaust and a rejet and chain and sprocket upgrade for now. thats about it like i said if ya need something just ask...opcorn:


----------



## kawi rider

Hey everyone, been in an out of here for a few weeks now. Joined a couple days ago. Don't get into alot of mud out here in the west, mostly desert trails and high country ranging anywhere from 2000 to 12000 feet. Love the site here, lots of great info to be found and learned. Lots of great looking atv's too.


----------



## kawi rider

Oh yea, here is my ride. No mods yet just stock right now


----------



## walker

welcome guys.. nice pic kawi .. been to vernal once i loved up there


----------



## Yesterday

man i wish my wheeler was stock again


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good kawi rider! Welcome!


----------



## kawi rider

Thanks for the welcome.

Walker, Vernal is on the opposite end of the state from me,but it is an awesome area do alot of elk hunting up that way.

Yesterday, you just need to get another, then you can have one stock and one modded.

Thanks Polaris425! Glad to be here.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome, nice bike and great view


----------



## Mcfly

Hey guys.....been surfin the site for a while. Got the heads up to come over here and sign up. I was at HL for a while but pretty much quit posting on there because I don't think I was in the "click" of cool guys. All I ever had was simple questions but people just ignore it because I didn't post 800 times a day in meaningless crap.

I see your looking for some Can Am guys. Just picked up a leftover 800 Renny about month ago and I might be looking for some advice. And oh yea, anyone that remembers me from highlifter, I still got the "hotrod" prairie in the garage (I actually told the wife she could have it, that's how I swindled my way into the Can Am dealership).

Great to see some old names and hopefully I can be somewhat helpful to someone.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! Post up some pics of that bad*** Renny in the Cam-Am section when you get a chance!! :rockn:


----------



## Mcfly

It ain't much for bad*** yet. Still lookin stock for now. Wait til Santa pays a visit........:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome to the best forum on the web.


----------



## Deep Ellum

*Hello to all*

We live in Dallas and plan on going to a new years thing at soggy bottom, first time. My sons and I would like to waterproof our atv's first. Any advice/links would be appreciated. Thanks
1999 kawi prairie 300, 2004 suzuki 400 eiger and 2004 honda foreman.
Thanks again, glad we found this site.


----------



## walker

welcome to mimb deep ellum .. been there before lol....


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! You won't need any other links! We have everything you need (info wise) Right Here!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## lifted07hemi

hey guys just signed up today and saw this thread. Um lets see i'm brandon 20 years old. owned a 07 polaris sportsman and didnt like it so about a month ago I went to the dealership and purchased a 09 kawasaki brute force 650 sra. Lovin this thing. Its all stock except have 27" ITP 589 tires. Planning on doing more upgrades. Glad I found this website.


----------



## phreebsd

Glad u found us too. Welcome aboard everyone.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome liftedhemi!


----------



## Mud Duck

Well, most of you know me from other sites. My name is Doug, I live in Kaufman Tx and work in Dallas (Deep Ellum). I love to race. I have a 2004 Polaris 800 and a 2009 Renegade 800R. The Polaris has been retired and the Renegade is my new race bike. 

This year I Raced for Team Crushlok and next year is still in the works.

I took 3rd in the Open Class Mud Bog in the RS2 series and raced a couple of the CMR events.

I'll be Racing the 2010 HLPSR series next year.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Ok....got a 08 Brute Force. Practically stold it from this poor guy that was desperate for money. My PASSION is getting muddy and riding in the parks here in East Texas. There's nothing like cutting loose for the weekend, drinking a few cold beers by the fire at night, and getting up early and starting my day off getting in the biggest, deepest mud hole I can find.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Brutally!

Mud Duck, I know who ya are!!!!!! Glad to see ya over here bro. :rockn:


----------



## ATPmike

Hello All.. Just want to introduce myself.. My name is Mike I live in southern NY. I have a 2004 ATP 500. ATV is stock and has been good to me. I just added a Glacier 1 plow system and so far i like it.. Anyways see you around.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome, any pics of the bike?


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome Mike! Glad we have another popo guy around!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Mike!


----------



## 850PoPo

Mud Duck said:


> Well, most of you know me from other sites. My name is Doug, I live in Kaufman Tx and work in Dallas (Deep Ellum). I love to race. I have a 2004 Polaris 800 and a 2009 Renegade 800R. The Polaris has been retired and the Renegade is my new race bike.
> 
> This year I Raced for Team Crushlok and next year is still in the works.
> 
> I took 3rd in the Open Class Mud Bog in the RS2 series and raced a couple of the CMR events.
> 
> I'll be Racing the 2010 HLPSR series next year.


 Welcome Doug glad to to see you over here


----------



## robisra

Hi all. I recently joined this site. What an excellent resource for all things atv! I bought a 09 Brute Force right before Thanksgiving. I also got the extended warrenty, so I'm afraid to do too much in the way of mods until the 3rd year. But after reading though all 65 pages of the Kawasaki forum, I'm dying to snorkle, lift, big tires, KEDC delete, clutch springs, exhaust, gas tank mod, front diff mod, etc... For now I will keep it stock. I took it to north FL with me the weekend I bought it and drove around some state forests, and i've got family in middle Georgia so I'm driving it around some swampy deer plots here in the flat lands. It is a beast, and I'm having a blast with it, as long as I dont go too deep!

Thanks for a great site and to all who contribute!

Rob


----------



## phreebsd

Thanks rob!


----------



## MASSMUDDER

hey guys im a newb i live in mass and i love muddin ! been reading on this awesome site for a while figured i'd become a member 

red 08 brute force 750
mimb snorks
itpss112
27''Executioners
heated grips
3000lb Vipermax w amsteel
Moose Barkbusters 
more to come . . .


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome.


----------



## drtj

Welcome


----------



## woods

hey im new here. fresh off the H.L. forums. i got tired of all the bull over there and was personally invited to check out this forum. i believe it is already my new favorit. nice to see some people who used to be on the h.l. forum. i figured yall had all gotten out of the sport. turns out you also got tired of the infamous h.l. children


----------



## dishinet

Hey guys & gals. Just figured i would post a little bit about myself. I'm from Grenada, MS. I use to ride a Honda Foreman but sold it to buy a 07 GSXR 1000. Now it's time to get back on a wheeler but i just have to make up my mind which one it will be. It's between the BF and the Rhino. Tons of info here and hope to add to it. Thanks for having me!

Jesse


----------



## jp6095

Hi ladys and gentlemen. I am new to the site. I have an O8 Bruteforce 650. 

2.5 Warren Winch
28" ITP Mudlites
ITP SS112 Rims 
Self Made Audio Tube

Those are the extent to my mods as of now. The warranty just ran out, so A MIMB snorkel will be on in the next couple of weeks. How do you guys get your pictures small enough to fit in your profile?


----------



## walker

welcome to the site .....


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome to the site guys.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome new guys!!!


----------



## Powerpresser

*New member*

Hey guys just joined up today although I've been through here serveral times... I'm 31 been a diesel mechanic for 10 years and workin on Atv for 6 years... I own Alexander Atv repair and custom parts in meridian Mississippi. I've been married for 8 years and she is a registered nurse and I have 3 kids...
Proud owner of a brute force 750 now 840 with stage 3 cams muzzy pro exhaust dyna cdi 3 inch intake snorkel relocated rad and 29.5 laws...
Thanks for the opportunity of being part of a great group of people


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to all the new people!!


----------



## DigitalChaos

Another new guy here. I'm from Spring, TX about 30 miles north of Houston. I have an 09 Brute 650i with 28" Mud Lites and Black SS212's. The forum is very informative and I'm happy to be a member.


----------



## IBBruin

Welcome to the new guys.

Welcome Woods


----------



## hondarider78

Hi everybody name is Frank from ohio right now I have a 200x but I am looking for a quad any help would be nice I will have 6200 or so to spend


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome to the forum and keep an eye on our items for sale. they have some nice bikes in there.


----------



## Polaris425

hondarider78 said:


> Hi everybody name is Frank from ohio right now I have a 200x but I am looking for a quad any help would be nice I will have 6200 or so to spend


Welcome to the forum! I have an 07 Brute 750 for sale  :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## hondarider78

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome to the forum! I have an 07 Brute 750 for sale  :rockn: :bigok:


 if you was closer


----------



## Doughboy77

I'm live in Deer Park. I ride a '08 kawasaki Brute Force 650 with 27" swamplites. Good friends with Gpinjason.


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the forum, doughboy.


----------



## drtj

Welcome


----------



## TX4PLAY

Welcome Doughboy..


----------



## hondarider78

Doughboy77 said:


> I'm live in Deer Park. I ride a '08 kawasaki Brute Force 650 with 27" swamplites. Good friends with Gpinjason.


 how much you asking pm me


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome Doughboy! Now just gotta learn how to use the forum!


----------



## uppidycon

Doughboy77 said:


> I'm live in Deer Park. I ride a '08 kawasaki Brute Force 650 with 27" swamplites. Good friends with Gpinjason.


:thinking: hehehe! welcome aboard doughboy! see ya next month..


----------



## x1LSUTigerfan

Hey guys Im new here live in southwest Louisiana and i got an 05 Honda Foreman 500 4x4 with 26 inch STI MudTrax 5 spoke douglas rims and a winch. I like this site so far with how you guys do the write ups on yalls bikes, i sure do wish someone had a write on an 05 foreman snorkel!!!!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome aboard... maybe someone has done a snorkel on the foreman... might need to search deeper..


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the forum, x1LSUTigerfan!


----------



## got wake?

well i finally made it over here. i've got an 07 800ish outy with a little work done to it.


----------



## phreebsd

that beast looks like it'll do some work! welcome to the forum!


----------



## got wake?

it definitely gets the job done!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome to MIMB!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!! Glad to see another outty lurking around! :rockn:


----------



## mcrockett

Hey guys,

I'm new here but some of ya'll probably know me from HL under the same user name.

Thought I would give this forum a try


----------



## walker

welcome crockett


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!! Is that a CanAm I see???? :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome All the New Guys!!:rockn:


----------



## KAWI_RIDER

hey guys new to the forum & i have a brute


----------



## jp6095

How do you guys get your pictures small enough to go on your profile name?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i resized mine using photo bucket


----------



## cletus

Hi guy's and gal's. Just found the forum and really digging the site. Riding an '05 Eiger and slowly but surely getting some mods for it.

cletus


----------



## gpinjason

mcrockett said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new here but some of ya'll probably know me from HL under the same user name.
> 
> Thought I would give this forum a try


Hey Mike, welcome to MIMB! You know me from Mud Buddy's, and Facebook! This is a great group of people... You'll like it here!


----------



## gpinjason

cletus said:


> Hi guy's and gal's. Just found the forum and really digging the site. Riding an '05 Eiger and slowly but surely getting some mods for it.
> 
> cletus



Welcome to MIMB.. be sure to post up any mods you do to your Eiger... there aren't many of them around here, and my buddy has one.. kinda hard to find any information on them... just gotta dig into them and figure it out yourself


----------



## drtj

Welcome


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new people!

Kawi Rider I'm copying your post to the Kawi section for help...


----------



## godwin32

New guy, to the forums at least. Got an 04 Sportsman 700, 27" Vamps. Just started back riding due to a nasty down hill end over end last year that nearly killed me. My quad is extreme to the group I ride with but mild compared to a lot of the ones here. Hope to get some ideas and get back in the saddle.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome godwin!


----------



## ThaMule

well im new here but if you guys are on the other sites then you might recognize the name or maybe my brute! i'll be around and maybe add something worth saying from time to time.


----------



## LawedBigBear

im new to here, quit racing motocross and picked this up, and its a very addicting sport


----------



## phreebsd

ThaMule said:


> well im new here but if you guys are on the other sites then you might recognize the name or maybe my brute! i'll be around and maybe add something worth saying from time to time.


Welcome, Welcome.



LawedBigBear said:


> im new to here, quit racing motocross and picked this up, and its a very addicting sport


It's also taxing on the wallet!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!! That is one HUGE Brute! :rockn:


----------



## ThaMule

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome!!! That is one HUGE Brute! :rockn:


Thanks! That is what she said too


----------



## NMKawierider

I knows ya ThaMule. I visit here too. Welcome.


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome guys


----------



## Rednekoffroad

Newbee here. From North Centrall MA. I ride a 2005 A/C 650 V2 with 27" Gators and a moose module. I have 2 daughters 9&11 that bith ride also!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Good to see some more CAT riders lurking around!


----------



## cojack

Red...>Welcome to MIMB


----------



## mudmaniac

*New here...*

I am new to this forum but certainly not new to riding. Just looking for a place to meet a few more North Texas riders and hopefully teach this old dog a few tricks! :lol:


----------



## walker

welcome maniac nice to see some more texas folks on here...


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## ranceola

Hello everyone in Rance i have a 08 750 brute and use lots of info from this forum thanks pics will come later


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome to the site


----------



## novass

hi im from laporte tx have a 05 750 brute 30 mudlite xxl's rejetted,winch,a couple of other things.always go to marengo every year only have about 460 miles on bike.oh yeah 2inch extreme lift. always on this site toget info thanks


----------



## 09BruteIRS

Hey guys! Im from Alberta Canada, kinda frozen up here but still quadding! I have a 09 Kawi IRS and 07 Kawi SRA, the 09 is stock except for the 28" mudzillas and the 07 is stock with 26" mudlites and ITP wheels. Love the site so far, learning lots of stuff.


----------



## drtj

Welcome


----------



## tacoma_2002

Welcome guys!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new people!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome all newbies... 

also welcome Novass I see you made it over to the dark side...


----------



## Brute650i

welcome


----------



## Blackfly

Hello from Maine! Great forum!
08 Brute 750


----------



## Brute650i

welcome to the family


----------



## drtj

Welcome. Wish we could get more ppl from Ga. on here. Everytime I go ride I will stop & jaw jack with a few ppl & tell them about the site. Trying to get the name out there.


----------



## Ruddy208

Hey Everyone, I heard about this site on kawieriders and after looking around a bit i knew that this is a forum i needed to belong to. I run an 08 Brute 750fi with some light mods and more to come. I developed a custom lid for my machine and it works for now, but a snorkel will soon follow. The Mods here are great! Nice to meet everyone.

J-man


----------



## Metal Man

Welcome to MudInMyBlood.

Be sure you fill out your sig. It will help on down the road if you have any questions or need help with your setup.


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome!


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome and thanks for the good words


----------



## 15brute

Hello all! I'm Patrick from Narrows in southwest VA. Joined the site for tips and info and just to see what everyone else is doing to their quads. My 09 750 Brute is only slightly modified but hopefully much more to come in the future. This site is great, very informative, keep up the good work. Anybody riding close by, holler at me, I'm game!


----------



## Brute650i

welcome


----------



## walker

welcome to all the new folks


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Been a member for a little while, guess I just never did the intro. Live in Ville Platte,LA. Been riding all my life. Started out like many, on the old three wheelers. Been through many bikes, but I'm a die hard Honda man. Currently have a camo '09 420 w/ power steering, 26" mudtrax on ITP 212's and '09 white 420ES 26" mudlites on ITP 112's, 2" lift. Mostly ride trails and mud, just not deep water. Feel kinda out of place with all the Brutes around, but ya'll seem like good people. Don't post much but I'm on here a couple times a day reading.


----------



## Medic_Up

Whats up? My name is Andrew, im from southern Ohio...This is my first Brute, i have owned two Honda's before one being a rancher and a 500 Foreman with power steering, 28' mud lites, pipe, jet kit, HL springs...I bought the Brute for it having a big bore and IRS i have only been able to put 14 miles and 2 hours (LOL)....Wish I wouldve waited and bought this thing in the spring, im ready for a all day ride...I thought coming from power sterring to non-ps i figured it would be a bear but man this thing is sweet and steers failry easy..well long enough BTW 'AWSOME" site!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## vp_brute

Hi guys, Im jacob from ville platte, LA. Just joined and used the kawi "how to`s" all weekend, got a ton of good ideas from you guys. Just finished up my snorks and temp gauge, i`ll post some pics up soon. now i got to get started on a sound system before mud nats. anyways, great site.


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome new guys! We have a lot of good introductions up there!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome VP!


----------



## B_R

Hello, I am Brandon from Quitman Tx. Im in the process of Snorkin my 01 Polaris Sportsman 500. Came across the site yesterday while looking for ideas for the snorkel. got some great ideas, love the site.


----------



## filthyredneck

Hey guys & gals, new here. 08 Brute 750 w/ MIMB snorkels, Wiseco 11.5:1 Pistons, Intake, PC III, Full Muzzy, Clutch Kit, Extreme Lift + Highlifter Springs, 14" Black Nuke wheels w/27" swamplites (tires are for sale, buying 30" BACKS) and also set of 27" LAWS on chrome SS's that are for sale as well. Trying to get some info on what HID kit to purchase (dont know which bulbs can be made to fit properly)


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! We have ALL kinds of HID info in the kawi how to section, just look it up!


----------



## cojack

Welcome to the MIMB forum filthyredneck08brute<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_72182", true); </SCRIPT> and B_R<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_72167", true); </SCRIPT> !!!!!


----------



## walker

welcome guys.... b r if you ever need any help i live in lindale so you right down the road from me..


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome all newcomers! Make sure you fill out your signatures! Let's us know what you ride in case you have any tech questions or anything...


----------



## T-Money

sup im t-money i ride an 05 brute force 750 with extreme snorkel hmf exhaust ss 312 wheels 28 silverbacks and a warn 3000lb winch im from greenville alabama love this site guys hope to see some of these brutes on some rides this year


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the forums


----------



## Trever

Hello all! From Nova Scotia. Just registered to the forum. Not new to ATV'n. Im on my 3rd brute now. Cant shake the V Twin itch!!

Trever


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome...to this site too Trev...lol. Some things...and people you just can't shake.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Trever said:


> Hello all! From Nova Scotia. Just registered to the forum. Not new to ATV'n. Im on my 3rd brute now. Cant shack the V Twin itch!!
> 
> Trever


You can get a shot for that itch nowadays can't you?:thinking:

WELCOME


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forum trever!


----------



## curtyskingquad

Hi everybody, just joined. I have a 08 Suzuki King Quad750 AXI Camo. Just bought it 4 months ago, love the quad. Dont know what i was doing without one all this time. Just ordered 4 STI mud trax tires today, stock tires are helpless. Glad to be a member of MUD IN MY BLOOD. I also have a 2006 Harley Street Glide that is my therapy in summer. Quad is therapy in winter. Anybody looking for some stock tires for King quad i have some cheap!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peoples!!! :rockn:


----------



## tashford30415

Hi all
tashford30415 AKA BLUE MEANIE. lol. pics to come, 2008 650i, metallic blue, 3" custom lift, 1" wheel spacers, 28 itp mud light tires (still working on that), oh yeah and factory kawi solid rims, hand built snorkle, gorilla relocation kit. I need to know info on modules, i have a post in the mud hole on that but other than that love to play.


----------



## jpnmoto

*NEW TO THE SITE*

Hey all jus wanted to say i will be posting some things now and then and reading up on all your post


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forim


----------



## GWNBrute

Welcome


----------



## DaveMK1

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MG_customs

Welcome


----------



## Metal Man

Good to have you aboard.


----------



## derk

Welcome to the site. What do you ride?


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome to the site


----------



## walker

welcome to mimb.. now fill out your signature so if you need any help in the future it will help the guru's help you... beat you to it woodbutcher..lol


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

welcome to mimb!!! trust me, you will not be disappointed here....


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Bootlegger

Welcome to the site...


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Masher

Welcome...


----------



## TC Powersports

Welcome aboard from a fellow newbie.


----------



## AMR840

Hi everyone new to site. I spent a couple days looking around and you have a very nice site. 
I've had a couple Honda's over the years. Foreman, Rubicon, Prairie 700 and now a Brute I bought in 05. I've had a couple different builds on my brute. My first was a Fundy 750 and the latest is a AMR 840. I haven't done much modding toward mud being from Arizona, but do get into performance mods that everyone likes. 
Great site


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for the kind words! we're glad to have you 
:rockn:

:welcome:


----------



## Bootlegger

Welcome....I like the AMR...


----------



## c10seven

Hi all, I joined up last summer and have been lurking, just thought I would introduce myself. I enjoy the site and have found plenty of useful info, especially sense I plan on swapping out my grizzly for a Brute later this year. Probably won't hear much out of me I read more than post but that usually changes after I meet people and talk to them in person. Thanks for the site, keep up the good work.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 <o></o>
Anyway, my current ride is an 02 660 sitting on 28" laws on ss312's, racked radiator, snorkels, 4-450 kodi weights and soon to put a white secondary in. nothing else special or planned for it other than replace it with a BF750 <o></o>


----------



## drtj

welcome new ppl


----------



## IBBruin

c10seven said:


> nothing else special or planned for it other than replace it with a BF750 <o></o>


That's what I call the ultimate modification!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome more new peoples!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## mudengineer

Hi everyone nice to join you guys. Looks like a great site. Thanks for having me. I have RZR 2009,upper and lower shock relocator lifts, 16.5"s front and rear ground clearance with 30" mudZillas,snorkled,DG exhaust, and K&N filter. I just got back into riding a year ago and my family and I really enjoy riding at Mud Creek the most. We went to 4 major parks last year and had a blast at all. I am looking foward to 2010 rides. 

MudEngineer


----------



## walker

welcome new folks... mud engineer gotta question you got a cousin by the name of brandon martin????


----------



## steeler

just bought my first brute and DANG this thing is awesome!!!! looking forward to getting some good info from u guys. later.....


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## mudengineer

walker said:


> welcome new folks... mud engineer gotta question you got a cousin by the name of brandon martin????


 
Thats my baby CUZ!! Sure wish I could get him back into riding.


----------



## Big D

Welcome everyone!
You'll soon notice you don't have to be crazy to be here, but it sure helps


----------



## walker

mudengineer said:


> Thats my baby CUZ!! Sure wish I could get him back into riding.


he's a close friend of mine he got me back into riding.. we rode together last year before brandon sold his 4 wheeler .. been trying to talk him into buying another 1 ....


----------



## mudengineer

walker said:


> he's a close friend of mine he got me back into riding.. we rode together last year before brandon sold his 4 wheeler .. been trying to talk him into buying another 1 ....


 
you and me both. If you know him you probably know me. Have we rode together. I think I pretty much know the whole riding crowd. I was suprised to see him sell his. He can't make his mind up if he wants to get another one or not. Of corse if I am going he usually drives mine while I get drunk and watch..lol...You going to Mud Nationals? I know I am but brandon said last night he still wasn't sure yet if he was going.


----------



## walker

if i'm not working i might go a day or 2 till i get tired of the crowd . yea we rode together once .. he was lookin at a brute thats for sale on here but that fool can't make his mind up


----------



## mudengineer

yeah he told me to come on here and check it out. Who are you? pm me if you want I am curious now. Were you with us when we got lost? I will be at mud creek from Friday-sunday. We are going to set camp up thrus morning and will be in and out thru the weekend.


----------



## ruffin outlaw

Ruffin Outlaw here just a good ol' country boy that turns wrenches, and loves to tear a mudhole wide open whenever i get the chance, got a 2005 popo sportsman 700 so far 27" outlaws, speedwerx clutch kit, and snorkels.. soon to come a relocated radiator to the front cargo box, a whole new belt cover from front to back, redone snorkels with stainless stacks up front, and a pro series HL belt. Future plans: 2" HL lift, green strobes in the headlights, and 28" outlaws with black ss 212 wheels.

The other one is under the knife it's a 2006 kawasaki brute force 750: under construction but, when it comes out 27" outlaws(for now) an hmf slip on, a k&n, snorkeled with stainless center stacks, temp gauge, ngk plugs, and a dyno jet jetkit for the carbs. Future plans: 29.5 outlaws,2" HL lift kit, springs, and a pen-lock, other goodies to come with time and $$$$$. MUD IN MY BLOOD IS AN AWESOME SITE AND VERY HELPFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! MY FAVORITE QUOTE: CUSTOMIZATION IS AN ADDICTION!!!


----------



## Brute650i

welcome


----------



## fastpapa

New to brute force I did have a pol 700 efi . Thought i would go for more power, and alot more mods for it also. bought new 09 camo


----------



## jctgumby

Wow, we got a lot of new members recently...Welcome everybody


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new people!!! Glad to have more Riders who have polaris & yamaha's & can-am's too!


----------



## CanAmChris

Havent posted much on here but been a member for awhile. i learned alot about my wifes brute on this site and its helped me alot. 

I currenty ride an 07 outty 800. Got all the normal junk on it.
Wifes got a 07 brute 650 with the goods also


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome! We need can-am peeps to help answer can-am questions. I sure dont know anything about them!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Whats up guys, I'm a newbie from South Texas. Just recently sold my ported banshee for a 07 750i. Only ridden it a few times but im hooked on it. I actually heard about MIMB from a "How-to" Youtube video, since i am a forum junkie I thought i might browse around. Looks like it is a very busy site and alot of cool people on here. Appreciate the opportunity to join.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome man.


----------



## xzoutlaw

I like your forum, except for all the BRUTE stuff. I am a Yamaha Grizzly guy, you may see me from time to time on other forums, I spend most of my time on the Just-Add-Dirt.com forum. I am located in west central Florida, Sarasota County, I travel a lot to ride different terrain and trails, I am a mudder. I have three bikes right now, Grizzly 700, Grizzly 550, Honda 400ex, the Honda is for sale........... GOOD TO BE HERE


----------



## Polaris425

xzoutlaw!! Welcome!! Maybe you can be our resident Yamaha man! We need someone who knows all about them, thats where it will all start! Invite all your buddies & ya'll can build up the yammy section like we have the kawi. You know how it goes, "if you build it, they will come!!"


----------



## jblaze29

just registered..my names johnny..im a parts specialist at a mercedes porsche dealership..i got an 06 grizzly..lots of mods..possibly considering a gorilla lift:haha:..anyways enjoy getn out to different events and riding with good people..


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome Yamahamy guys!! We need more Yamy tech info!


----------



## profarm72

Hello everyone. My name is Donnie and I am from Watauga, Texas. I found this site recently when doing some research on the Brute Force 750. I picked up my new lime green Brute last friday night and had it snorkeled by saturday. I should have the lift, wheels and tires by the end of the week. I took it out for a ride yesterday out at Rocky Ridge and man, this thing is ******* awesome. Can't wait to get it done and yes We will be at the nationals wednesday morning when the gates open.


----------



## HondaGuy

Whats up guys and gals, names Corey, I'm 24 yrs old, I'm an ASE Master Certified Government Motors dealership Tech, been doing it for 6yrs now, I'm a 4wd freak (be it a truck or a quad lol). My bike is a 08 Rancher 420, that is all stock! I'm a regular on Highlifter and Unleashed Powersports, some of you may know me from one or the other. I'm in the market for a Brute as a more trail oriented bike and figured this was one of if not the best place to get info on it. I look forward to learning the ins and outs of the Brute Force and sharing any knowledge that I have with you.


----------



## drtj

Welcome new ppl.


----------



## 650Brute

Lotsa new people:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

WELCOME ALL!


----------



## Stogi

Well.... not really a newbie.... lets just say renewed. Feels great to be back in the family!!!!! 

OK..... What did I miss????


----------



## Metal Man

Stogi said:


> Well.... not really a newbie.... lets just say renewed. Feels great to be back in the family!!!!!
> 
> OK..... What did I miss????


Welcome back Wes. Good to see you back in here with us.:beerchug:

I'll tell you what you missed....you missed the MIMB ride. I would like to have rode with you.


----------



## Stogi

Thanks Metal!!!:rockn::WAYV:


----------



## Polaris425

Stogi said:


> OK..... What did I miss????


A Whole lot of additions!! :rockn:


----------



## Stogi

Polaris425 said:


> A Whole lot of additions!! :rockn:


I see that... Great job!!! Allot better than WOB has.... LOL


----------



## Swampgriz

Hey everyone, I just joined a few days ago and I'm hooked already. I have been riding for well over 25 years and there is still new info on this site. I ride a grizzly 660 with a 2" lift and 27" mudzillas now but I'm thinking about picking up a new 750 brute soon though. Great site, thanks.


----------



## cojack

Welcome to MIMB! You will have fun here.


----------



## Swampgriz

How do I go about getting some stickers?


----------



## Yesterday

Swampgriz said:


> How do I go about getting some stickers?


 http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/announcement.php?f=8


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome to the newbies and also welcome back stogi


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Swampgriz

Yesterday said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/announcement.php?f=8


Thanks


----------



## joemel

sup yall me and my wife to be joined a few days ago and ive already gotten alot of help and info from yall on here stock honda foreman 500 fixin to start with snorkle and everything else as i can get to it i will post pics when i can


----------



## Stogi

Brute650i said:


> Welcome to the newbies and also welcome back stogi


Thanks man!

Welcome to all.


----------



## Polaris425

joemel said:


> sup yall me and my wife to be joined a few days ago and ive already gotten alot of help and info from yall on here stock honda foreman 500 fixin to start with snorkle and everything else as i can get to it i will post pics when i can


welcome!


----------



## Bootlegger

CanAmChris said:


> Havent posted much on here but been a member for awhile. i learned alot about my wifes brute on this site and its helped me alot.
> 
> I currenty ride an 07 outty 800. Got all the normal junk on it.
> Wifes got a 07 brute 650 with the goods also



Welcome buddy....Glad to see you on here. This a great forum with a lot of great info. :rockn: If you need anything at all just ask.


----------



## klapka

im new here i drive my grandpa's 03 350 or my dad's 300 so i cant mod them at all or go in any mud


----------



## shadowrazor

Whenever I get mine back from the shop I can make a list of what I did to snorkel mine and send some pics


----------



## shadowrazor

Just joined. I have an 09 Razor LE with 3" Xtreme lift, 28"Mudlites, snorkeled, and a stereo roof.


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome all


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome new guys!
We're growing so fast!


----------



## conaan

_hello newbie here I just joined the other night .I am a heavy equipment mechanic at a surface coal mine in illinois _.I ride a brute 650i and my little one rides a suzuki lt80. there is lots of good info on here .i am ready for some good weather so i can break out the brute.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Welcome to the Nut House!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome newbies! And glad you joined up Phil (shadowrazr)


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## hooliganhodgie

hi everyone. I just joined yesterday, and must say there is alot of awsome info on here that has come in handy already, and good people too. How do you guys put pictures and info by your profiles when you post?


----------



## Polaris425

welcome hooligan... you can add avatars and profile pics by clicking the "user cp" link up top in the nav bar.


----------



## hooliganhodgie

Thanks alot, i'll try that.


----------



## duramaxlover

just wanted to say hey names logan and i ride yamaha


----------



## hooliganhodgie

Haven't quite figured out how to start new thread yet so i'll ask here. does anyone know of a good place to get better head lights for the brute? mabey hid's or something? do you go to the dealer or just any parts store?


----------



## codyh

Ebay is your best bet on getting HID's for the brute. got mine for 50 bucks, they work great.


----------



## Stogi

Welcome All!!!!


----------



## GWNBrute

hooliganhodgie said:


> Haven't quite figured out how to start new thread yet so i'll ask here. does anyone know of a good place to get better head lights for the brute? mabey hid's or something? do you go to the dealer or just any parts store?


Rapid Revolutions on mayfield rd after the macd's they have hids there. good people to deal with also ask for Kevin.


----------



## hooliganhodgie

I was there last month talking to kevin,good guy. I didn't know they carried hid's thanks man.


----------



## 650Brute

conaan said:


> _hello newbie here I just joined the other night .I am a heavy equipment mechanic at a surface coal mine in illinois _.I ride a brute 650i and my little one rides a suzuki lt80. there is lots of good info on here .i am ready for some good weather so i can break out the brute.


Welcome!! Where bouts in Souther Ill? We make it to Creal Springs a few times a year


----------



## seth5208

hey my name's seth and i'm from illinois i'm a cable installer for comcast i just recently bought a 09 kawasaki green brute force 750i n i'm in love with it lol i attached some pics of the side, front and where i mounted all my winch stuff


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome Seth and nice bike.


----------



## seth5208

thanks man


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Welcome

Love that color!


----------



## MudChicken

another newbie here my name is josh i got a 09 750i brute and love it. its got a hmf exhaust with a hmf optimizer 28" itp mud lite on black itp rims, winch, k&n air filter. hope to meet some of ya'll this week end me and some of my crowd is going to busco beach this sat.


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome josh


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peoples!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Eight

First post. Ride a cat and I'm from la. This site is so much better than hl. No bs crying going on over here.


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the forum eight.


----------



## drtj

Welcome new ppl


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Eight!


----------



## jayoung08

*Hello All!!!*

My name is Jason. I'm a Biology Teacher in Kingston, Tennessee and I LOVE MUD! I own a 2006 Polaris 700 EFI Sportsman. Here are some pics.


----------



## IBBruin

Hey Eight, I lived in Benton 30 years, we may know some of the same peeps. Welcome


----------



## gpinjason

:welcome:


----------



## Polaris425

jayoung08 said:


> My name is Jason. I'm a Biology Teacher in Kingston, Tennessee and I LOVE MUD! I own a 2006 Polaris 700 EFI Sportsman. Here are some pics.


Welcome.... your the first Biology teacher I've met that didnt hate us, and you are ONE OF US! Most of them yell at us b/c we're "destroying the ecosystem" or some crap like that... :bigok:


----------



## walker

IBBruin said:


> Hey Eight, I lived in Benton 30 years, we may know some of the same peeps. Welcome


when was that 1940's ...lol


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Welcome newbies!


----------



## drtj

walker said:


> when was that 1940's ...lol


OUCH!!!!haha


----------



## Eight

Lol, thanks guys. Bruin my family has lived here since the 40's. My great grandma or grandma might know who you are.:mimbrules:


----------



## RDWD

Oh snap. Welcome new folks.


----------



## torque

Hey really like the site i'm from west monroe la. Were finding mud is easy but finding the bottom is tougher been riding most of my life and probably will the rest of it. Anyone in the area ever wanna ride hit me up, i work offshore and when im home thats all i wanna do.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

*HELLO*

Hey i am new here just wanted to say hello


----------



## IBBruin

walker said:


> when was that 1940's ...lol



LOL, I graduated from Benton in 1978


----------



## IBBruin

Eight said:


> Lol, thanks guys. Bruin my family has lived here since the 40's. My great grandma or grandma might know who you are.:mimbrules:


My name is Darryl Gates, I lived in the subdivision late 60's early 70's and out on Linton Road by the Country Corner store since 2002. I moved to Tupelo a couple of years ago.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome MORE new peoples!


----------



## Eight

Bruin did you happen to know any Sullivans.


----------



## IBBruin

Seems like I remember a David Sullivan in school. That was a looooong time ago.


----------



## Eight

Don't know of any David, but what about a Steve and Mike.


----------



## IBBruin

Mike was a couple of years ahead of me, if my memory serves me, He graduated around 75-76 if we are talking about the same guy. I can go back to my year book and find pics of both of them I'm sure. lol


----------



## Eight

Yeah Mike would be a couple years older, but Steve should have graduated with you or a year after. Small world.


----------



## jbg

HI I am new. Checked out site cool. Joined
Rides
750 BRUTE
650 BRUTE
HONDA 250r
KFX 80
teryx soon


----------



## Brute650i

sorry to the newbs I been slacking here lately been busy with school but anyway welcome to the site guys


----------



## canuckbrute650sra

Hello Everyone.... just joined the site... looks like a good group of guys here. 

Looking for some advise on clutching based on current set up... can anyone help?


----------



## Brute650i

canuckbrute650sra said:


> Hello Everyone.... just joined the site... looks like a good group of guys here.
> 
> Looking for some advise on clutching based on current set up... can anyone help?


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4142

this should be enough to get you started after all that if you still have questions then post it in one of the already started threads that is closest to your question and we can help you out more. clutchin isnt just a one size fits all it is tailored to the user for the most part.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

Hello everyone my name is john im a 25 year old apprentice mate of towing. i am due for an upgrade to mate's of towing in may. I ride a 2005 king quad 700 that i bought in bad shape. have replaced rings valves, bushings,brakes,belt,clutch plates, added new clutch kit from epi new belt, snorkels, and relocated radiator.


----------



## phreebsd

welcome the forum, sir.


----------



## gpinjason

:welcome: 

This is a great place!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Welcome !:bigok:


----------



## flp77

hi everybody i am new at all this stuff been ridding bikes for 30 years now trying the 4 wheeler thing and love it ,this site is great for the info and tech tips relly helping my with my twinpeaks thanks


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## phreebsd

flp77 said:


> hi everybody i am new at all this stuff been ridding bikes for 30 years now trying the 4 wheeler thing and love it ,this site is great for the info and tech tips relly helping my with my twinpeaks thanks


 
Post some pics of that bad "Suzuki"


----------



## Eight

Welcome! ^^^Yeah we want pics.:mimbrules:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Welcome!!!


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome to the forum


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Hey guys I joined awhile back but haven't really gotten a chance to post anything in the Newbie forum...I'm 24 and live Alabama but 6 months of the year I live in the Gulf Of Mexico on Transocean's new drillship, the "Discoverer Americas." The site is great and the guys that I have talked to have been super cool and all the info on the site has been really helpful! Just finished up a couple of things on my Brute and looking forward to doing more so I'll probably be looking for some advice from you guys! Thanks!


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Oh and btw I'll post some pics when I get home...I'm at work right now but I've only got 9 more days!


----------



## tpcarter

*new to the site*

good day all

i am paul from canada and i have just bought a 07 650 brute force and i have to say i like the bike very well. anyway keep up the great info and have fun eh ...


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome you two!!!

Deuce, I'm up in TTown and PhreeBSD is down in Prattville... we'll all have to get a ride up sometime when your onshore.


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Sounds good to me man! Boggs and Boulders is just a few minutes away from my house and I'm tight with the owners so ya'll should come down one weekend! I lived in Montgomery for 2 years working for Hyundai then moved back to Andalusia and drove for 2 years til it got old then went to Transocean and I'll never go back to work on land again...lol


----------



## oidale

*Im new here...*

Hello everyone,

I have two Kawasaki's or like the wife calls it "TEAM KAWI" I have a 2006 Silver Brute Force 750, clutch kit, power module, K&N airfilter, Warn 2500 pound winch, and 14 inch black and silver wheels with 28 ZILLAS. 

Also, 2008 Teryx 750, custom painted Black/Green, clutch kit, washer mod, Dynatech cdi, custom cooler holder, 12 inch Black Vision wheels with 28 Outlaws and 14 inch black and silver wheels with 27 swamp lites...

Wheres all the ridding? I live in Minneola, Florida just west of Orlando...


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## C_Holland

Hello all,
I am Chris from Spring, Tx. Currently have no ride, sold my 300 and BF last year. Hopefully will get my SxS this year. Not sure which one I will get yet though. Great looking forum!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Chris! I know how you feel, I just sold my brute as well.


----------



## phreebsd

Howdy Chris!


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

my name is AJ im from Nacogdoches Texas i just bought a Brute Force two weeks ago and so far i love it all i have done as of right now is ss212 rims, 29.5 outlaws, 2" xtreme lift, snorkled and radiator relocated and if anyone has some tips for what else i need to do to it that would make it a better bike i would appreciate the input

i also have a 07 yamaha big bear with pretty much everything done to it been pretty pleased with it but i felt like it was time for an upgrade lol


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Growing bigger by the day! Welcome!


----------



## Polaris425

EAST TX BRUTE said:


> my name is AJ im from Nacogdoches Texas i just bought a Brute Force two weeks ago and so far i love it all i have done as of right now is ss212 rims, 29.5 outlaws, 2" xtreme lift, snorkled and radiator relocated and if anyone has some tips for what else i need to do to it that would make it a better bike i would appreciate the input
> 
> i also have a 07 yamaha big bear with pretty much everything done to it been pretty pleased with it but i felt like it was time for an upgrade lol


Welcome!!! You should change the clutch springs, it will help a lot w/ the 29's... see the KAwi section for clutching info!


----------



## walker

good to see some more tx folks on here... welcome to mimb...


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

I appreciate the feedback...and im not to far from ya Walker


----------



## drtj

wish we could get more south central ga. ppl. I mention the site every time I ride.


----------



## coolarman

Howdy, New to this site, i am on arctichat, HL and other.
I have an 07 AC 700EFI..Red, mods, zillas etc.. 
Also have a popo 500 sportsman, nothing fancy, in camo..
In the Fayetteville AR area.
Came over here looking at pics and riding areas... Radiator reloc diagrams etc...

Thanks, c.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Awesome!

Welcome guys!


----------



## walker

EAST TX BRUTE said:


> I appreciate the feedback...and im not to far from ya Walker


yea right down tha road lol.. maybe we can meet up ride 1 day...:rockn:


----------



## Swampy2dope

South Georgia here, been reading this site for a while but was just too lazy to join. Lots of great info. Look forward to learning more and more, cause my buddy is really good at keeping a brute for me to work on.


----------



## drtj

Swampy2dope said:


> South Georgia here, been reading this site for a while but was just too lazy to join. Lots of great info. Look forward to learning more and more, cause my buddy is really good at keeping a brute for me to work on.


Welcome

What part of Ga you from?


----------



## Swampy2dope

About 15 minutes outside of Vidalia. I live near I-16.


----------



## kalebakins

im new


----------



## kalebakins

hey swampey2dope


----------



## Swampy2dope

What's up, you trade for the 660?


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome New people!


----------



## drtj

Swampy2dope said:


> About 15 minutes outside of Vidalia. I live near I-16.


I'm about 20 minutes north of valdosta.


----------



## Injected

Hey guys and gals. I recently joined the site, but i am currently without a ride...That will be changing in 2 hours. I am picking up a '10 Brute!:rockn:
What is you take on the Kawi extended warranty? is it worth the $600 for 4 years? I know my way around a tool box and I hate spending money when not needed, but i am a bit leary on ext warranties. 

I did do a search and found some info, but i am unsure on what to do

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Polaris425

I say No to the extended warenty... you hang around here a few months you'll be wanting to add stuff to it that voids it anyway... :rockn:

welcome to the family!


----------



## deucehatchbacks

I wouldn't worry about it you'll void it soon!


----------



## IBBruin

I don't check this thread as often as I should. Welcome to all the new folks.


----------



## Injected

Well, i am a new owner of a '10 Brute! After hours of hagling with the salesman and the owner, i walked out with a blue Brute 750i, ext warranty (i got them down to $300 from 600) i figured at that price, its worth it. Total cost, tax, tags, etc for under $7500. While they were doing the paper work, i was already looking for rims and tires..the polished aluminum ones gotta go. I just have to get them past the wife.
Thanks for the welcome, this site is the reason i got back into atv's! Lol


----------



## Polaris425

congrats! be sure to post some pics in the kawi pic thread in the kawi section!


----------



## 650Brute

welcome to MIMB:rockn:


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

welcome new guys


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

walker said:


> yea right down tha road lol.. maybe we can meet up ride 1 day...:rockn:


hey do you ever ride at river run in Jacksonville?


----------



## walker

yea river run is my favorite park.....


----------



## Brute650i

welcome new guys glad to have you on board


----------



## Kitch

Guess I'm the new guy at the moment. Up here in sunny Ma. Spent many years on a wheeler got away from it for a while but now I'm back.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome back to the sport Kitch! & welcome to the forum!


----------



## thabrute

well im 26, live in north alabama, enjoy anything to do with the outdoors, especially fourwheelin of course. i love this site, it gives me so many ideas to do to my brute force. got alot in mind already. heres a pic of my brute. it will do for now, but i will for sure be upgrading to new stronger axles and bigger tires. either laws or backs. havent decided yet.


----------



## gpinjason

nice brute! welcome to MIMB!


----------



## Polaris425

thabrute said:


> well im 26, live in north alabama, enjoy anything to do with the outdoors, especially fourwheelin of course. i love this site, it gives me so many ideas to do to my brute force. got alot in mind already. heres a pic of my brute. it will do for now, but i will for sure be upgrading to new stronger axles and bigger tires. either laws or backs. havent decided yet.


Welcome! Where do you ride up there?


----------



## BleednGreen68

I found out about this site from a customer who had some Brute questions since i work on them for a living. He mentioned he had made custom snorkels from a vid on youtube and he mentioned mud in my blood. So i did some searching and found this site! I have always wanted snorkels but didnt want to pay over 300 for them. I am a mechanic at our familes Dealership. We sell EVERYTHING from Kawasaki. Im mainly the small engine guy and utility atv guy but I do work on everything from mowers up to jet skis and mules. I work on all the Kawi utilities. Been around Kawis since 1986. I was 5 then. All I have ever owned are Kawis. Had an 01 mojave, 04 V Force. I bought my Brute 750 new from our dealership. Its won multiple mud runs and i've driven the crap out of it with over 300hrs on it. Worse thing I've ever done to it is adjust the valves once and put a new cv boot on it. Its mainly retired now, I dont do mud runs much anymore. It mainly helps me cut wood and do chores but I do trail ride it when i get time. I'd never get rid of it! I like to go riding and camping. I go to Colorado every yr and ride in the mountains. I got mud in my blood!


----------



## F.J.M.

BleednGreen68 said:


> I found out about this site from a customer who had some Brute questions since i work on them for a living. He mentioned he had made custom snorkels from a vid on youtube and he mentioned mud in my blood. So i did some searching and found this site! I have always wanted snorkels but didnt want to pay over 300 for them. I am a mechanic at our familes Dealership. We sell EVERYTHING from Kawasaki. Im mainly the small engine guy and utility atv guy but I do work on everything from mowers up to jet skis and mules. I work on all the Kawi utilities. Been around Kawis since 1986. I was 5 then. All I have ever owned are Kawis. Had an 01 mojave, 04 V Force. I bought my Brute 750 new from our dealership. Its won multiple mud runs and i've driven the crap out of it with over 300hrs on it. Worse thing I've ever done to it is adjust the valves once and put a new cv boot on it. Its mainly retired now, I dont do mud runs much anymore. It mainly helps me cut wood and do chores but I do trail ride it when i get time. I'd never get rid of it! I like to go riding and camping. I go to Colorado every yr and ride in the mountains. I got mud in my blood!


Welcome to the show!


----------



## Eight

Welcome new ones!:mimbrules:


----------



## BleednGreen68

Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to talking to everyone!


----------



## Polaris425

BleednGreen68 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to talking to everyone!


Sounds like you'll be a valuable asset to the community with all that Kawi knowledge!! :rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68

I've been around them alot so i could probably give my 2cents on some things. I've been in and out of those motors a lot. Luckily most of the motors i've torn down have been operator error/maintenance or lack there of. The green boys can make an atv thats for sure. Im happy to see so many brute fans on here. Im at home here haha. Now point me to the nearest mud hole!


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome to MIMB:rockn:


----------



## bf420

Hey everyone i have had my 06 brute 750 for two years now and have had my fair share of problems but as soon as i fixed myu rear bus connenctor and did a fan switch she runs like a dream!! Im the only one of my buddies who rides a brute and i show them what there missing! I love the info and how tos on this site. Awesome work boys!!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## walker

welcome new folks....


----------



## smittymv

hey guys! just found your site looks good so far. was lookin on kawie rider for brute force750 snorkel info when i came across your name thought id check it out. from ontario canuckville and i have a '05 750 brute force with high comp pistons p and p heads moose power mod hot cams clutch kit and custom carbs. rolled it last weekend and seperated my left shoulder so now i have time to work on it cause i can't drive truck with one arm. any help with the snorkel set would be great. thanks for the site


----------



## phreebsd

welcome smitty!

here you go

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brutesnorkel


----------



## snipersbrute750

just wanted to say hi just joined like everything about the site just got a new 09 brute and starting some basic mods rims,tires,and fullmuzzy with digi a tune,3kwinch snorkle
im moving to eacudor and will be above 6500ft what clutch springs should i run i have 27 tires and14 rims any other mods that im missing i should do


----------



## chief_22006

Whats up guys, I joined the website a while back and just been checking it out. So I figured I'd introduce myself. I'm friends with T-Money on here and we ride in the same club together. I ride a 2010 Mud Pro 700.


----------



## walker

whats up chief and sniper.. glad to have yall


----------



## smittymv

thanks for the snorkel info great help. we had an atv show near hear and a guy was tryin to sel kits for $250. will try to get some local picts up when i heal my seperated shoulder and get back out there. thanks again


----------



## Mark C.

Hello all, I just joined today. I have a 2005 750 brute force. Snorkeled, jetted, and HMF pipe. Ride on local creeks most of the time. My bike was running great after the pipe and jet kit. After putting on the 2" snorkel, bike not running just right. Do I need to move up to a 3" intake?


----------



## phreebsd

Describe not running right. Is it on low end? Top? Mid? Stumbling? Popping?


----------



## chubbs34

hi guys my name is Curtis. i've been viewing as a guest for a while and recently signed up. love the site,very helpful. i have an 08 brute w/ MIMB snorks, rad relocated, 28" dirt devils. I'm going to try to post a pic i don't know if i'm doing it right though


----------



## doug357

*Brute Force 750 4x4.*

Hi everyone,
New to the site and have been checking out subjects. Very informative. I do have a question concerning the KEBC 4x4 Actuator. I checked it by hooking Positive and Negative terminals to it(Front Wheel Actuator) and it turns. If that is the case , whats the next thing to check and where would it be located?
Thanks, Doug.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome everyone!! Mark & Doug, post your problems in the Kawi section, you will definately get answers there!


----------



## csmith

Hey guys I'm new to the site. I'm building a 2006 brute force with a 2007 650 motor. I'm learning a lot by taking stuff apart myself but do have a lot of questions.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome CSmith. Post up those questions in the kawi section, someone will help ya out!


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Welcome guys!


----------



## bruterider27

Hey everyone I just joined I like it just having a hard time figuring it out. Not so good with computers. I just sold my king quad and got a 2010 brute force 750 with a. 2 inch extream lift and 28 itp mud lights and a 212 wd itp rim. I got a lot of questions so if anyone knows about the brutes it would be graest to talk to them. Thanks John


----------



## hoover

YO! Been on here a couple of weeks i guess, i dunno....but this is me Randy Hoover, my bike is in the kawasaki pic thread, and this is me tired of my pants


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Welcome


----------



## Teh Wicked

Name is Brandon, joined this site looking for information on purchasing a quad. Currently calling home a small air force base in South Korea. But in December I will be in Goldsboro, NC. and will be visiting www.buscobeach.com as much as possible.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## countryboy61283

Hi, name is Jeremy. Live in perryville, Arkansas. Work as a machine operator. I'm 27 and ride 2009 brute force


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Jeremy!


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to all the new guys!


----------



## swampthing

Hey all, Am a newbie from Canada. I ride an 05' Brute 750 with it's share of love. This beast is the Prototype for RUBBERDOWN CUSTOMS Brute lift.


----------



## phreebsd

welcome swampthing. you'll fit right in around here.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome swamp!!


----------



## needsomemud

new to the site. sorry i need to get a profile setup. i ride an 04 scrambler 500, wife eiger 400 and the kids are on honda 250s so you can see i am not brand loyal. let the fun begin


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome mudders!


----------



## george

ive posted a few times but never intorduced myself.. live in pasadena, tx and usually ride out in crosby on an 09 brute ill try and post some pics in the kawasaki thread in a lil while


----------



## Eight

Was up new guys.


----------



## greenhorn

hey every one new to site looks killer new to the brute world and am looking for some answers on clutching if any one can point me in the right direction cheers


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Look in the kawi section, at the top there's a thread called KAWI CLUTCH INFO < or you can just click that and go to it :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome


----------



## Brute650i

welcome to all the newbies


----------



## The Bear

hey guys, ive spoken with several of you over on the "fishing trip of a lifetime". i stumbled upon this place by accident, but its pretty cool and ive gotten a warm welcome from several of you.

my name is barrett, but all my friends call me bear; im 6'6" and was 287 (down to 242). nonetheless, a big *****.... born and raised in florida, which if any of you are from here know that there is plenty of MUD, especially the closer you get to the everglades, and im pretty **** close. 

i'm an ecologist and i do environmental consulting which is pretty cool, i basically get paid to play in the woods, therefore, i cannot complain. 

see ya'll around!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome to MIMB Bear!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

The Bear said:


> hey guys, ive spoken with several of you over on the "fishing trip of a lifetime". i stumbled upon this place by accident, but its pretty cool and ive gotten a warm welcome from several of you.
> 
> my name is barrett, but all my friends call me bear; im 6'6" and was 287 (down to 242). nonetheless, a big *****.... born and raised in florida, which if any of you are from here know that there is plenty of MUD, especially the closer you get to the everglades, and im pretty **** close.
> 
> i'm an ecologist and i do environmental consulting which is pretty cool, i basically get paid to play in the woods, therefore, i cannot complain.
> 
> see ya'll around!


welcome and sounds like you need a quad to go ride in all that mud you have around you.


----------



## Polaris425

^ He said ecologist... we might want to hide all our videos real quick... :bigok: haha.. just kidding. Welcome to the forum Bear.


----------



## Rinny Con

*Another Newbie...*

It's been a while since I've had to say I was a newbie to a forum... I've actually been reading the site for a few months, so I am not one of those that washed up because of the "Fishing Trip of a Lifetime" thread...

I live in extreme NW Florida, only a few miles from the Alabama line. We do most of our riding in Wilcox, Dallas and Monroe Counties in South Central Alabama. I have a Camo Rincon (Hence the screen name) and my daughter has yellow 420 Rancher... I will post some pics tonight when I get home. I am also a moderator on a deer hunting website called Aldeer, if any of you get bored, swing on over.... Looking forward to trying to be a productive member...

Tim


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## drtj

Welcome new ppls!!


----------



## 400RancherBoy

Hey everyone! My name is Caleb Bass. Just joined about 6 min ago lol. I have an 06 Honda Rancher 400AT 4x4. Its all stock but i have BIG BIG plans for it, include; snorkle, mudslinger exhaust, locking front dif., sclutch kit, 2" lift, highlifter springs, uni filter, dyno jet, port'n'polish head, and wheel spacers. Lol like i said BIG plans. if anybody can give me some help with this stuff please message me.


----------



## Brute650i

welcome


----------



## 95stepside

well i hate to say it but the cat drug me im with the "fishing trip of a lifetime" thread lol. but i do own an atv and i do go mudding, they just dont coincide with each other anymore. my mudder looks more like a 1995 f150 flareside. my atv is a 2000 honda foreman and it is just a farm workhorse since i got my truck, but i did a lot of playing with it back in the day. its been beat down over the last decade and its looking pretty sad, but hey, maybe this site will ancouage me to fix it up a little.


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the forum, fellas!


----------



## brutemike

slap some big tires on her and take her out and get in some mud shell love it that old foreman and welcome to the greatest site.


----------



## tanders

*new*

well I am kind of new to your forums been browsing around for and while and found some great info on some things I have been wanting to do to my quad will have to get some pictures of it when finished just wanted to say thanks MIMB.


----------



## ranceola

welcome aboard mate


----------



## southgasoldier

Swampy2dope said:


> South Georgia here, been reading this site for a while but was just too lazy to join. Lots of great info. Look forward to learning more and more, cause my buddy is really good at keeping a brute for me to work on.


 

your buddy is really good at DOMINATIN!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to all the new people!!! :rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome all newbies


----------



## nate944

Hey all, My name is Nate and i drive an 06 brute force 750.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## swampthing

Hi nate welcome to MIMB, ya got the right bike for the site that's for sure. Any info ya want on it is here somewhere.....Good luck


----------



## J2!

Name is John.. I ride an 06 Arctic Cat Tony Stewart Edition. It has a 650 v-twin in it which is now an AMR 840.. Central Alabama here.. I ride with a group called the BamaBoggers, and am on our Arctic Cat race team.. Hello Bootlegger, haven't heard from ya in a while.. Hey phreesbd, where are you located in Prattville?? I live right off of 31 in Deatsville.. Look forward to seeing some of you at a mudhole soon !!!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome!


----------



## swampthing

Hi John welcome to MIMB.


----------



## wanabracr

great to see another kiss ars site! 

looking forward to all the reading and knowledge!


----------



## Polaris425

More Bama Boys!! :rockn: Im up in T-Town.


----------



## Brute650i

welcome new guys


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Howdy my name is Travis, live in West Plains, MO, ride a '97 Polaris Scrambler 400 4x4, and a CR250R with snork.................. lol just kidding, great site by the way!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!


----------



## swampthing

welcome Travis, man yer in luck! There is a thread right now on snorkelin a scrammy, dig in.:rockn:


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Thanks guys I will have to look at that, I got a pretty good idea of how, its just finding the time lol, Ill post some pics soon, wheres best place to do that on here?.........sorry for the thread jack!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome Travis!!! post the pics under the Polaris forum... there should be a thread in there... 


here ya go! 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome


----------



## obx

hello im Brad im froom nc and ride a thundercat and a 660 rhino both pimped out and im new here


----------



## obx

here is one of my rides


----------



## swampthing

hey Brad, welcome to MIMB


----------



## phreebsd

looks great! welcome obx!
:welcome:


----------



## wobbles

hey yall my name is james but i mainly go by wobbles(cuz i wobble when i walk) been ridin 4 wheelers for years now but im only just now fixin to get my own(09 big bear 400 irs realtree camo paint job) im still wet behind the ears on how to fix up my quad so ill be askin a lot of questions so take it easy on, oh yeah war eagle


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome newbs you have come to the right place.


----------



## wobbles

preciate it i sould be gettin my big bear pretty quick right off the bat im puttin ITP bead lock rims and maxxis mudzilla tires for our swamppy mud we got in central alabama


----------



## bayou_boy_22

right on dont forget to post pics when you get it. where abouts in central Alabama you from.


----------



## drtj

Welcome!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new people!


----------



## wobbles

Talladega county 10 miles from the track in a lil taown named Sylacauga


----------



## wobbles

as i said im wet behind the ears so i was wonderin, 26x10x12 tires should fit on 12x7 rims right


----------



## Polaris425

wobbles said:


> Talladega county 10 miles from the track in a lil taown named Sylacauga


I use to pick up at the fertilizer plant, behind the walmart... back in the day, when I drove for Boyd.

And yes, they will.


----------



## wobbles

oh yeah that fertelizer plant called pursell or agrium os what it is now has a badass swamp behind it but its done growed since about 5 yrs ago when i rode in it with my buddy chase the swamp still out there theres just a lot of trees poppin up


----------



## CanAmChris

Welcome Wobbles.. Do you ever ride at Brecon or Some know it as the Annex?


----------



## Eight

Welcome!!

Obx nice cat..


----------



## wobbles

afraid not mainly in the woods in clay county and right next to the trailor park i used to live in i heard there was a 25 mile track in anniston al made just for quads i was thinkin bout checkin it out when i get the big bear


----------



## wobbles

this is the big bear im gettin, also gettin a 2500 lb warn winch with remote, gettin 26 or 25x10x12 Maxxis Mudzilla tires 12x7 ITP black powder coat beadlock rims, also gonna snorkel it have no idea yet how to do it so like i said ill be askin, and maybe a lil mod or 2 to the motor nothin major just want somthin that will go through mud on the weekends


----------



## swampthing

welcome wobbles, that's a sweet machine man and they snorkel easy too. All the info ya need is here so feel free to use it.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome fellow mudders!


----------



## wobbles

thanks swamp hearin it easy makes me feel better cuz i can tear down, supe up, and rebuild a small or big block chevy but i know almost nothin bout workin on a quad but i can ride the hell out of em


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## bigduck575

hey, my name is Robbie and is giving a shout out from southern missouri. i have a 07 brute force 750i for me and a grizzly 400 for the wife. Planing on fixin up the brute with mods in the future and i saw this is the place of how to's..


----------



## jctgumby

bigduck575 said:


> Planing on fixin up the brute with mods in the future and i saw this is the place of how to's..


 
That is a fact...Welcome


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome and the list will never end. trust me.


----------



## joemel

this a great place to be for help and info peeps round here helpd me out alot


----------



## cajun outlaw

*new me too*

ya'll prolly aint gonna like this but,i found a link to this site on a mud-boat site,somebody posted something about mr. andry's fishin trip.the reason i was interested was b/c i was also out there,eight miles away, when the rig exploded.i was also searchin to rescue while he was transportin' med.supplies boat to boat,then we started an attempt to"cool the rig".we stayed out the whole time till she sank.
anyway,i own a 600 grizz,a banshee,a 225 yam.3 wheeler,dirt bike,max2 6x6, gator tail mud boat,i will definately be snooping around here on and off.seems like if im home, im playin' in the mud one way or another,and when im at work(offshore)im pumpin liq.mud to a rig.I DEF.PROLLY GOTS MUD IN ME BLOOD!
not a big computer guy but sites like this one seem to keep my attenshun.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome always like to see some coonazzes around.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## brutemike

welcome all this place rocks


----------



## Bake

Just heared about site and signed up. I drive a '06 750 BF :rockn: and glad to be a part of such a community. I like what I've read so far.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome Bake you have come to the right place.


----------



## Tiki

Hey, Y'all I'm new to the forum, I have always had Honda's ( about 8) and Just got a deal on a 650 Brute Force. First go with a different brand, impressed with the performance so far, just a little worried about how its going to survive....


----------



## Polaris425

^ Take care of it, it will survive, just like any other. Welcome to the family.


----------



## kawi27

hey everyone im tyler i ride an 08 650i brute


----------



## drtj

Welcome new ppls!!


----------



## Looney

Hey ya'll my name is Shane, I'm from Southwest Virginia... I ride a black Brute Force 650i, my mods so far are ITP 212's, 27" Interco Swamp Lites, HMF Exhaust, Powermadd Hand Guards, Next mods coming in a few weeks are a DC5 and Stealth Snorks.... I also have a few other toys, a Polaris 325 Trailboss (4stroke) a mint cond. honda Z50, sand rail and a RM125...


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Looney!


----------



## GREEN_SUBMARINE

Out in magnolia ride a 09 brute 750 love that thing like no other glad to b part of this site hope to learn as much as I can from the more experience fellow riders an maybe ride with a few...


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome mudders. Sounds like more and more brutes joining the ranks. The Brutes leave their mark on this earth! Yee haww!


----------



## catriderjr

New to the site but not new to quading been quading for about4 years now and love it

i ride 2002 500i cat with 26 gators


----------



## catriderjr

also forgot to mention that i am from the great white north 

Spy hill, SK CANADA


----------



## swampthing

welcome to MIMB, my fellow canuck:rockn:


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome to the new guys


----------



## Smalls0209

Hello everyone


----------



## CoWillie

*Hello. My name is CoWillie*

Hello. My name is CoWillie. A friend told me if I get on a computer and go here I'd meet alot of good people who like riding 4-wheelers. Before I registered, I did alot of reading and one thing I saw right off... I can learn alot on this forum. I figure, compared to most of the people on the site, I'm an old man but that doesn't bother me and hopefully it won't bother none of ya'll. Main thing is... we all like "slangin' some mud; rippin' thru the woods and don't mind if we get a little mud on our great big smiles. I look forward to getting to know some of ya'll and please don't hesitate get in touch with me if you you have any questions or comments.


----------



## shrek64

Whats up, new on the site, you can call me shrek. loven the new site. i got a 07 brute 750 HL springs, jet kit, snorkeled, rad relocated, speaker tubes, and sitting on 31 skinnys on black nuke rims.


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome CoWillie! some people say it's not "old" it's knowledgeable... you should fill out your signature and profile so everyone can see what you ride and where you're located.. maybe you have a few people in your area to ride with..

and Welcome Shrek64 also!


----------



## CoWillie

Thanks Jason. I've been working on it. I have to figure everything out as I go. I'm in the market for a new ride but the last 4-wheeler I had was an '01 Polaris 500 HORSE (just let me know if you want me to explain) >grinnin< I've been deciding and redeciding what I'm gonna buy now for about a month. At present I'm checking out the new Outlander 800 xt and or possibly a Renegade x. I like the idea of the power steering so that pretty much eliminates a used one.
Hopefully, by next Saturday I'll have a new one parked in the basement and will know what to put on my signature.

(edit) I forgot to mention I filled in location and stuff on profile.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new people!!

CoWillie, IBBruin is pretty "wise" as well so, dont worry about being the only one here. :rockn: haha..


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome newbs.


----------



## swampthing

welcome to MIMB CoWillie and shrek 64, dig in n check it out. Anything you need to know bout quads is on here somewhere or it soon will be.


----------



## CoWillie

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome new people!!
> 
> CoWillie, IBBruin is pretty "wise" as well so, dont worry about being the only one here. :rockn: haha..


I wish I was "Wise" enough to find a Can-Am dealer to give me a good deal on '10 outty xt. Hard to find a camo and when i do they act like they think it's made of Gold. VERY FRUSTRATIN ! :violin:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome new guys


----------



## Big D

Hey everyone. Welcome to the best 4-wheelin' site around 

:WAYV:


----------



## drtj

Welcome new ppl


----------



## Possum

new here
it seems like a really kool site


----------



## RedBeard

Great site!! I live in NE MN, five miles north of Lake Superior. Jealous of you folks down south, we've got so many 'enviros' up here that snorkles are illegal in our state! We don't call it mud up here for the same reason, it is 'self-leveling earth' LOL!! **** tough to get legal trails opened as well, although we have plenty of trails that we ride 'under the radar'. Love the pics of modded machines, keep 'em coming!:mimbrules:


----------



## Mudrat

Nice site! My friends and I usually get out a couple times a month for 60 plus km rides. I have been riding quads since 1999 and have started to get into some technical trail riding. I like all types of riding. Maybe we see some of you out on the trails.


----------



## 03maxpower

hi everyone been riding for years and been on other sites just come over here to get more knowledge and meet more people. if you are close maybe we can ride sometime.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new peoples!


----------



## Notevenclose

saw your site on a fellas bike that we have been ridin with. i am really likin the mud and enjoy new places to ride. came to the site to find info on places that were out there. have noticed everything is very technical looks like alot of mechanics here. me no clue on that stuff yet! Im a girl whos learning though. any comments on copiah creek atv park in mississippi????


----------



## rrsi_duke

copiah is a fun little park to play in, the creek in the middle makes the ride imo (a nice place to cool off)


----------



## rrsi_duke

heres a couple of my vids from copiah creek

http://www.youtube.com/user/monroecountymudsters#p/u/10/rcz-8zBKJ2Y
http://www.youtube.com/user/monroecountymudsters#p/u/4/RC-rn2wZd7M


----------



## Notevenclose

nice video. not equipped to do that kinda mudin yet. pretty much still stock(do tires an a lift even count?) use the bike for work mostly, but would like to "beef" it up a bit. cause that video justs looks like it would be a blast.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to the forum Notevenclose!! Yes, tires & a lift counts!


You should check out this thread & post in it if you want!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5192


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome mudders!


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to all the new members
:welcome:


----------



## Monster Cat

Hey guys my names bobby , I visit othersites as well like highlifter ( captain america ) an arcticchat ( arcticcat or die ) an wanted to add a new forum to go look at . My cats in my sig is my pride an joy . Nice site thanks !


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome newbs. 

Monster Cat that this is huge. The name fits. you need to post some more pics of that bad boy in the cat thread.


----------



## Monster Cat

Thanks i just put the new lift on , it use to have a 6" but i wanted to upgrade .


----------



## drtj

Welcome new ppl


----------



## walker

nice ride monster cat .. welcome all new peeeeps


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!


----------



## Possum

Hey there!


----------



## Stogi

:welcome:


----------



## muddybrute

i just joined i just got a 05 650 brute force with 28 mudzillas and iam having a problem with my oil light flashing does any one have a answer for this


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome muddybrute. your problem could be in the wiring as that year model had issues with the wiring harness. that is assuming that it is full of oil. do some searching they have a good write up on the buss mod for your bike.


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome newbies!


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Hey guys new here. A few of ya'll know me.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## phcaan

Hi Everyone:
Great site. I just purchased my first ATV a 2004 Polaris Sportsman 700. It has 165 hours on it. I hope I didn't goof,but it looks like a good machine to me. I am open to suggestions.
I am hoping that with 165 hours it has plenty of life left. This machine has complete maint records and has been stored inside. It has had 85 miles put on it since 2007.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome to MIMB. It dont matter what you ride as long as you have fun doing it. thats all that matters anymore.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! Polaris' are good machines, sounds like you got a decent one.


----------



## polaris800

Hey everyone. im new to this forum. i have a nuclear orange 08 polaris 800 with 29.5 outlaws and tunes. soon to come relocated radiator and snorkels.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! post up some pics of that bad 800 in the Polaris section! :rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

phcaan said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I am hoping that with 165 hours it has plenty of life left. This machine has complete maint records and has been stored inside. It has had 85 miles put on it since 2007.


Welcome to the site! It's not even broken in yet. I've been known to ride 85 miles in one day.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## MrC

Hi folks, names Matt and Im down here in Biloxi, MS. use to ride a 400EX a few years back but recently got a '04 eiger 400. Glad to be a part of the site, and lookin forward to seeing and posting some great pics of dirty bikes!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## BIGUN

*NEW TO MIMB*

Howdy new guy just found this place lots of good info here i got a 01 sportsman 500 lifted lawed snorked and tunes and just bought a 500 ranger 6x6 project so i'll see ya round !


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome BIGUN! would be cool to see that 6x6 project


----------



## BIGUN

THERE YOU GO ITS THE ONLY PIC I GOT OF IT FOR NOW !


----------



## bruterider27

Welcome


----------



## Mr Mayor

<-- NEEEWB alert!
Found my way in via the HID for Brutes..surprise! Seems like a good group here, and digging the "family atmosphere" comment in the auto-email I just got. I too hold that one dear. Ok so here goes.

Mark, 41, divorced Dad of Joey (aka mini me). 2008 Brute 750 owner, 2008 Nissan Pathie owner, 2008 Nighthawk trailer owner (2008...it wuz a very good yeeeeear!) Self entertaining and self titled PITA/comedian. Been admin'ing and moderating numerous forums (from Slot cars to ATV's to cigars) and broke down 2 years ago to get my own, TheATVZone.com... like you guys, we're like-minded ATV junkies from NJ, NY, and PA numbering maybe 800 or so (and a few other locales) and ride every chance we get. Fundraisers for kids, group rides, trail maint, dinners, cigars, races, u name it. I like MIMB cuz we have a title and my motto wrapped up in one, "mud in my blood", great name! Great site!

So that's me in a nutshell.. So pardon me while I got do some more reading about HIDs in my Brute.. I've seen no less than 20 kits, and 10 ways to do it. MIMB posted what looks like the best way so far... 

Mini me pictured... 

Mr Mayor (Mark)


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! We take care of our northern brothers just the same! MTI (a sponsor here) is based in NY. :rockn:


----------



## Mr Mayor

Holycrap that wuz fast! Just finished my siggie and profile pic.

Thanks for the welcome!

MM


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome Brute brother!


----------



## gpinjason

I'd like to see some pics of the jacuzzi mod on your brute... been thinking about doing that one... LOL :rockn:


----------



## avenomusduck

*Chiming in from NC....*

Hey people :cheers: Don't get to post as heavy as I used to on other forums due to work but I'm allways up for a good ride when I'm home!

Any other riders from NC here?
A couple pics.....one going deep and another in the engine room......


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! we have some NC & SC peoples lurking around here somewhere.


----------



## Possum

welcome!


----------



## dramey

*new to the site....*

hows it goin folks? just signed up and just stoppin in to introduce myself my name is daniel and im from texas got an old 05 honda rancher 350 4x4 lookin to get a new brute force 750 4x4i with in the next month hopefully sooner though.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!!


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome!!!


yall better watch east texans goin to take this mo fo over !!!!!! welcome to the site daniel if you need or have some questions holla at me .. might can help or or hurt ...bwhahahahaha


----------



## stuntgod

New guy from Indiana here... Just moved up here from Florida


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## dramey

walker said:


> yall better watch east texans goin to take this mo fo over !!!!!! welcome to the site daniel if you need or have some questions holla at me .. might can help or or hurt ...bwhahahahaha


 
good to see someone local...will def need help and advice when i get the new brute


----------



## bigchevy6

whats up everybody, just joined! so far so good w/ the site. pure bread honda guy from time i popped out. ride a foreman 500, lift, tires, snorkel, exhaust and soon to be jetted and tuned.


----------



## walker

whats uo big chevy .. welcome to mimb .. and dramey anytime cuz.. how old are you i got some friends from henderson and dated a few girls from there


----------



## bigchevy6

thanks, im 23


----------



## aandryiii

Welcome, Shane! Good to see ya around these parts...


----------



## jcb26

im new im john gotta king quad with lift and snorkeld waitin on my tires to come in ima put 30s ill post pics when finished


----------



## Polaris425

welcome. What part of bama ya from?


----------



## dramey

walker said:


> whats uo big chevy .. welcome to mimb .. and dramey anytime cuz.. how old are you i got some friends from henderson and dated a few girls from there


 
34yrs on this earth....u?


----------



## walker

dirty 30 ..lol..


----------



## bigchevy6

lol, you guys are funny


----------



## 750Homegrown

Hello everyone ,I'm from a small town in NC on the Va line .I have 2005 750 Brute and like trail riden hittin mud holes an creeks .Found the site from lookin up exhaust mod . Great Site I'm upgraden a few things now and the how to's on here are great.Thanks


----------



## drtj

Welcome new people


----------



## Laekcim

Im from north mississippi, got an 05 brute 750 lightly modded but ready for some trails and mud


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Big D

Good to have you all here. Looking forward to pictures and videos from you all.
D


----------



## Bruteman38

new guy from mississipi i have a 2009 brute 750 on 29.5 outlaws hmf pipe and a few other mods


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## rowdy-outty

*hello*

Wanted to say hi to everyone, I am a drag racer that decided it was time to go play in the mud. Had a few friends start muddin a few years back and they talked me into it. Just bought a 06 750 brute force with 2 inch lift and 28inch gorilla silverbacks. I need to snorkel it and remount the radiator. I also have a 4 mil banshee and a R1 banshee '1000cc'. Will trade them for 4x4 4 wheelers


----------



## walker

whats up all to all new folks ..


----------



## Polaris425

welcome to the dark side!


----------



## mudlife9

Im new to MIMB. Been on Highlifter for a couple months. Live in Dothan, AL.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## mudlife9

racking the rad next week


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Welcome! Nice cat!


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to another guy from alabama!


----------



## Glyph

*Hi All...*

:blackeye: I'm Glyph, and I'm a :newbie:. Both here and to ATVs in general. Yes... that is a black eye. Rolled my quad 4th time out. No permanent damage, and no damage at all to the BF. 

I'm from the Calgary, Alberta area, and I like to hunt, fish, and ride. I took a look around (at a friends suggestion) and :374230:


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!!


----------



## MuddJunkie

Hey every one just wanted to say WHATS UP!!! I love the mud cant get enough, I work off shore gone from home for 20 days and home for 10 days, the whole 20 days i'm gone i'm calling all my friends and lining out the next ride, It's funny though I have two friends that jusy bought brutes and for some reason all of a sudden its like there scared of the mud "dont want to get the 4wheeler muddy" Ha i say, the second day i had my rincon i floated it, i was kinda of scared 10 grand down the tube oh well i said it was fun while it lasted but when we took it out of the water no water anywhere no one could believe it than right there i knew trhat i had one tough wheeler ever since than it all out or stay home ( i never stay home) . I have a 2008 honda rincon that i just recently put silverbacks on and had the white (but lookin more like off white more of a egg shell color) rino lined black tinted the head and tail lights preety much blacked it all out. hope to find a bunch of info here any rincon riders give mr some heads up on any mods that would help. Thanks MIMB


----------



## walker

sweet another east texan... welcome to mimb mud junkie


----------



## Big D

Glyph said:


> :blackeye: I'm Glyph, and I'm a :newbie:. Both here and to ATVs in general. Yes... that is a black eye. Rolled my quad 4th time out. No permanent damage, and no damage at all to the BF.
> 
> I'm from the Calgary, Alberta area, and I like to hunt, fish, and ride. I took a look around (at a friends suggestion) and :374230:


What he failed to mention was that he protected his quad at all cost (his eyes, ribs, etc). You Brute guys do that kind of thing.

How do I know? I work with Glyph. Treat him well or you'll have me to deal with


----------



## Possum

WELCOME TO ALL YOU NEW FOLKS!!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## twisted1

*my name is mark with twisted custom powersports*
*we build custom atv's and sell parts and accessories*
*we are located in N.Houston *


----------



## Trackcutter

HI EVERYONE just a quick intro current ride 2008 renegade.live in Australia currently middle of winter and there is heaps of water and mud to play-in temp is about 12 C or about 55 F love your work seeya around


----------



## Polaris425

Nice Gade!! 55*F Is PERFECT Riding weather!

Welcome!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome Australian brother! nice Gade!


----------



## 09Teryx

Hello, newbie to the site. I ride a 09 Teryx FI, 27"ITP XTR's, fully snorkeled, EPI sport kit. Do all my riding on trails in the Alberta Canada foothills in the shadow of the rockies. We run a lot of deep mud and muskeg, not afraid to go anywhere a quad can go just takes a little more finesse at times, I get comments everytime I ride with someone new, " I never knew those things could get through there". NowI need to go find some answers!!


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome Teryx...I am begging my wife to buy her a Teryx, I love 'em


----------



## walker

welcome to the forum teryx


----------



## badazzbrute

Welcome...


----------



## phreebsd

Now, that's how you drive a teryx!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! Sharp lookin Rex!


----------



## brute2215

Newbie here. from Central Arkansas. Got a 09 Brute force with some mods and more to come.


----------



## walker

whats up newb from central arkansas .. sweet lookin ride and welcome to mimb


----------



## RDWD

Welcome new folks.


----------



## Big D

Glad to have you all here


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome to all of the new peeps...MIMB just keeps on growin'!!!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## grogie

Hi all! I have been lurking a while and had to say; This is the best site ever! I drag my wife and son out when ever I can. We mostly are trail riding in Manitoba, Canada. The next big run is a GPS derby with these guys 
http://www.eastmanatvassociation.com/about_us.html 
they put on a great weekend.
Another local site that has some good content including links to derbys
http://www.trackshare.com/

Again great site,


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks! How about linking us on that track share site?? :bigok:


----------



## grogie

Absoulutly! I will put in the word there for sure!


----------



## bigbadbrute750

Whats up? My name is Brandon, I have a 2008 Brute force 750, i have snorkles a hmf pipe and optimiser. I entered this fourm to get some questions anwsered. And also to see what mods i can to to make my brute a BEAST!


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome Brandon...We have plenty of people here that can answer many questions that you might have...As far as the beast goes, it is an addiction


----------



## BigIzzy

welcome all, grogie what part of toba ya from? 

newbies be sure too get your peg on the members map, kinda cool too see where everyone is at


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome all.... Brandon, dont worry bud...I promise it wont take long to get addicted to this site and the more you look at other member's bikes the more ideas you'll get for yours. Mine started out with a 2" lift and 27s when I first joined...didnt stay that way long though lol.


----------



## walker

whats up new folks welcome to mimb


----------



## jctgumby

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Welcome all.... Brandon, dont worry bud...I promise it wont take long to get addicted to this site and the more you look at other member's bikes the more ideas you'll get for yours. Mine started out with a 2" lift and 27s when I first joined...didnt stay that way long though lol.


 
Mine was the same way...I bought the bike put on a 2" lift and 27"s, then I found MIMB and my wife has been worried about what I am buying next ever since lol


----------



## Mike1977

Just thought I would introduce My I am New and From NW Florida. I mainly Ride a 2010 RZR-S I am on a few Forums and seen this one and thought I would check it out. I have learned alot from the other sites .


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Mike!


----------



## Clymer306

*new guy*

My name is chris im a firefighter/emt in a small town in oklahoma, when im not working me and the crew get together and go mudding on our wheelers i ride a 2008 big bear 400 irs,


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

WELCOME ALL!!:bigok:


----------



## drtj

welcome new people


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Big D

Hey another 'toban. Now we're going to have to have that Northern Meet & Greet for sure. Welcome everyone.


----------



## ARBIGHORN

Hello everyone! My name is Jacob and I am 25 from Arkansas. I have a 400 big bear with LOTS of junk added to it. I see alot of familiar faces on here from other forums and im looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Big D

ARBIGHORN said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Jacob and I am 25 from Arkansas. I have a 400 big bear with LOTS of junk added to it. I see alot of familiar faces on here from other forums and im looking forward to getting to know everyone.


Junk??? uh uh... Your non-quadding friends may think of it as junk, but here....we understand how important those things are....even those of us who can't afford them


----------



## Made-In-TX

Hey everybody! I'm new here and was turned on to this site by the guy I bought my Brute from. Just got it this past Wednesday and it's a dream come true! I've wanted a Brute for a LONG time and finally have one. LOL. Here are a couple of pics of it and a few of the mods I've made including the front and rear racks boarded and carpeted, ammo cans, cooler and painting the "Kawasaki" on the front and rear orange. Have a few more things coming in the near future, but above all... I CAN'T WAIT TO GET THIS BEAST DIRTY!!!


----------



## ridgerunner79

*new*

Hi everyone, as you may know i am new to the site looks to be a great site and a great bunch of people:rockn: i visit allot of different sites and see allot of familiar people, my main Hobie is mudbogging of course and 2nd is sand drag racing, hope to get to know and maybe help all the great members on here


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to mimb guys!


----------



## swampthing

Welcome to the site guys, you'll find ALL the info you will ever require for yer Brute here. Enjoy. Made-In-TX: (Brute on Laws!:rockn love it.


----------



## donedealin

New to this site.Really enjoyed lurking around reading these posts.I'm a charterboat captain in pensacola Fl.I was forced to take a job with a crewboat company in La. after the oilspill.I bought a 2004 prairie 700 last month the day before I came to work for 28 days.It needed some work so it's in the shop right now.have not ridden it yet looking forward to it .It's got a lift ,snorkles , new rims and mud lights ,after market exaust,and a winch.Any info pics or videos on the prairie 700 that you guys have would be great .That would kinda give me an idea what I can and can't do with it.Looking forward to riding with you guys .Thanks Doug Pacitti.


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome to MIMB new guys!!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new peoples!


----------



## Hillz

*Newbie*

Hey there everyone! I am new to this site, been around a bunch of other sites in the past. I am very happy to have found this one! Tons of great in depth information and good people. Cheers from the great white North :rockn:...............Hillz


----------



## walker

donedealin said:


> New to this site.Really enjoyed lurking around reading these posts.I'm a charterboat captain in pensacola Fl.I was forced to take a job with a crewboat company in La. after the oilspill.I bought a 2004 prairie 700 last month the day before I came to work for 28 days.It needed some work so it's in the shop right now.have not ridden it yet looking forward to it .It's got a lift ,snorkles , new rims and mud lights ,after market exaust,and a winch.Any info pics or videos on the prairie 700 that you guys have would be great .That would kinda give me an idea what I can and can't do with it.Looking forward to riding with you guys .Thanks Doug Pacitti.


if you get back into fishing charters again we goin to get a mimb discount !!! lol.. wlcome to mimb


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome hillz!


----------



## donedealin

walker I'm sure we can work something out.If you are around Pensacola when I'm home help out with the expenses and we can go wear them out.


----------



## Polaris425

Haha... He's from texas that'd be a long drive to fish!


----------



## swampthing

Hillz said:


> Hey there everyone! I am new to this site, been around a bunch of other sites in the past. I am very happy to have found this one! Tons of great in depth information and good people. Cheers from the great white North :rockn:...............Hillz


 HEY! i'm a few hours from you and often work at safety kleen and Loblaws on a super sucker vacuum truck, nice area. Welcome to the site. :bigok:


----------



## RDWD

donedealin said:


> walker I'm sure we can work something out.If you are around Pensacola when I'm home help out with the expenses and we can go wear them out.


Shoot we could load up and make a boat ride over to Texas and tear it up all down the coast. Maybe next summer some of us can hook up and hit the blue water. I love some deep sea fishing. Oh btw welcome to the forum.


----------



## walker

donedealin said:


> walker I'm sure we can work something out.If you are around Pensacola when I'm home help out with the expenses and we can go wear them out.


shoot that would not be a problem at all sir .. i always wanted to go offshore fishing.. glad you found the site ... if you have any questions and cant find them just ask there are plenty of knowledge running around we will get you straightened out


----------



## keith

Hello My name is Keith and I am an addict. A quad addict that is. I have a 05 Brute 750 snorkeled,dynatec cdi, 27in txr on 14in ss212 rims. Im from jersey and love riding atvs with my son(450r) and friends. Every question I have this site had answered it. Keep up the great work mud in my blood.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Hello Keith...
Welcome to MIMB !!!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## swampready

What's up ladies? I'm 6ft.tall,white,I have a hairy face & pot belly,I smoke & drink beer but I'm D&D free. I'm not that good looking but I do ride a 07 Renegade.


----------



## swampready

**** this isn't girls.com O well


What'up MIMB


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to mimb


----------



## Big D

Welcome to the club everyone.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Choppajay

What's up? My name is Jay, I live in NC and regularly ride at Busco Beach ATV park in Goldsboro. If any of ya'll ride there look me up. Thanks for letting me be a part of this great forum....


----------



## drtj

Welcome new people


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750

Hey everyone my name is Ryan im from a small town in east Texas and i ride a 07 Brute force and im always looking for people to go ride with not many of my friends like to ride like i do lol


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## filthyredneck

BUCKSNDUCKS750 said:


> Hey everyone my name is Ryan im from a small town in east Texas and i ride a 07 Brute force and im always looking for people to go ride with not many of my friends like to ride like i do lol


Which small town? There are alot of East Tx riders on here.....I live in a fairly small town myself....
Welcome to MIMB


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750

Im from Hughes Springs about 45 mins from longview


----------



## monsterbrute750

Welcome.
Maybe you can meet up with some of us when we hit up a park near ya.


----------



## walker

not to far from me .. where you ride at bucksnducks


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750

ive been to gator run a few times and rabbit creek i really dont go to many parks caues nobody will go with me but theres one that opened up in between jefferson and anvinger and ive been there like 5 times


----------



## mikejohnson

whats up everybody? my name is michael johnson im from port gibson, Ms. i ride a 07 brute force 840.


----------



## walker

BUCKSNDUCKS750 said:


> ive been to gator run a few times and rabbit creek i really dont go to many parks caues nobody will go with me but theres one that opened up in between jefferson and anvinger and ive been there like 5 times


 
holla at me if you want to ride at mud creek or river run .. both in jacksonville tx.. we got a pretty good riding group .. your welcome to come anytime ..


----------



## walker

welcome to mimb micheal johnson


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750

I might have to do that some time walker thanks


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Bucks & Mike!


----------



## Made-In-TX

Welcome fellas!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome guys!!


----------



## rowdy-outty

Welcome Bucks & Mike! 
Buck stay away from Walker, He like's to brake stuff! lol


----------



## krystalscoma

*newbie*

i just joined so figuring it out as i go! ride and arctic cat 500 dont know what size tires but nothing special!! gets me where i need to go and if i cant get through then gotta warn winch to pull me out!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Krystal!


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750

haha i like to break stuff to lol


----------



## rowdy-outty

Oh you guys will be great friends lol


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750

hahah


----------



## walker

i only break stuff that needs to be replaced .. welcome krystal


----------



## Made-In-TX

walker said:


> i only break stuff that needs to be replaced .. welcome krystal


LMAO!!! Love that one! :rockn:


----------



## mikejohnson

MonsterRenegade said:


> Welcome Bucks & Mike!
> Buck stay away from Walker, He like's to brake stuff! lol


Thanks guys. any of y'all ever come ride in Ms?


----------



## bigbrute

Hello All, I am a newbie but I have already successfully relocated my radiator myself thanks to this Forum. I have a 06 Brute 650 which I bought new but I really just started to ride it within the past 2 years since I joined the VA ATV Enthusiast Meet up group. I am enjoying reading all the post and getting advice for my next customization.


----------



## walker

welcome big brute


----------



## Big D

welcome guys & gal


----------



## k&S ATV

New to the forum,just wanted to say hi to everyone.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new peoples!


----------



## Made-In-TX

Welcome y'all!


----------



## derrick

Hey new guy here im from Prince Eward Island in Canada i love the site alot of great tips an info i ride a 06 brute sra an slowly modding it just wanna say thanks to the site creaters cheers guys


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome All....


----------



## Polaris425

welcome derrick!


----------



## Big D

Glad to have you here Derrick


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome yall!


----------



## BruteGirl

Hey Everyone. I just joined the site. Hubby bought me a Brute Force 750i (Bessie is her name) for my bday in a few weeks and am looking for people to ride with and places to go in SC. I am in Kingstree.

Yesterday I took Bessie out to Manchester State Park. If you have not been there it is similar to Wambaw


----------



## Big D

Good to have you hear BruteGirl:bigok:


----------



## walker

brutegirl welcome to mimb and the brute brother and sisterhood


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome Newbs!


----------



## JM 800

Just joined forum 

I'm from Lafayette, LA and ride with Team Anyting Goes


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome ALL. Glad to see that MIMB is growing.


----------



## Polaris425

JM 800 said:


> Just joined forum
> 
> I'm from Lafayette, LA and ride with Team Anyting Goes


Welcome! post us up a link to MIMB on your forum if you dont mind!!


----------



## brutemike

:welcome:


----------



## kawboy1

Welcome all!


----------



## walker

JM 800 said:


> Just joined forum
> 
> I'm from Lafayette, LA and ride with Team Anyting Goes


hey since you ride with team anythinggoes do you know chris robicheaux.. welcome to mimb


----------



## Brute650i

welcome to all the new guys/gals


----------



## rillo750i

whats up my name is joey i just joined the mimb forum , i now own my second 2008 brute force 750, my first i bough brand new and was forced to sell b/c i got married and now i just bought another one used over the weekend its black with 28" outlaws on 12" ss112 wheels and has a k&n air filter and full big gun exhaust


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome fellow Alabamian!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

Hello to everyone.. I'm a new guy on the block.. i ride a green honda rancher 420 4x4 on 27in zillas and ss212 machined rims...i also have a blue stock 420 2x4... I live in the great state of alabama.. american by birth and southern by the grace of god..


----------



## IBBruin

Dang, anther mudder from Alabama!!!!!!!!!!

They're EVERYWHERE!!!!

Kidding of course, we welcome everyone, even if you are from Alabama. :bigok:


----------



## king05

What's up guys. I'm Chris from southern Va and i just joined mimb today. Great site. I'm currently riding a 05 King Quad 700 lifted and lawed!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Welcome all!!! The more the better!!


----------



## hogridr

Hi all, joined up a week or so ago when I found the snorkel thread. Built a set and took the Brute out to Busco Beach NC last weekend to break them in. Great site


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome to MIMB!!!


----------



## 1BADPrarrie

Whats up everyone. I'm new to the site. I was sent over here by my good friend BRUTEOFSTEEL. I got a 02 Prarrie 650 4x4 I just started working on. Nothing too special yet has aftermarket front and rear bumpers. High rack in the back, 3000lb Super winch. I just bought a Moose plow for it and installed it yesterday to push some snow with this winter. Other than that most stock right now.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## bennapa55

hey all new here. Lots of help here, thanks phree for the 4x4 actuator clean and lube worked like a champ mimb is the best


----------



## mudderbuddie

Just joined this site yesterday and i'm finding alot of helpful things here. I road a 2003 360 kawi till about 3 weeks ago, the motor finally gave up. So now i'm looking to get a 2010 750 within the next month or so. And with all the mods on this site I don't think I can go wrong.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Made-In-TX

Welcome y'all!


----------



## RuRandy

*New guy in town!*

Hey there, I'm from Edmonton, Alberta Canada and really like what the forum has to offer! I have a Arctic Cat 550H1 LE and just bought a new Kaw Brute 750i. Look forward to talking to everyone...:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Eight

Was up new folks.


----------



## Big D

:welcome:


----------



## kawa650

Welcome newbies, plenty of help and mods to be found on here!!!


----------



## BigIzzy

welcome all, 

rurandy if ya need a hand with any mods on that new brute shoot me a pm, more than willing too help always looking for something too do


----------



## Patdaddy

*The New Guy*

Been riding quads all my life yada, yada.... but not working on them so I need serious help!!! I have an 02 prairie 650 out in the garage that runs good but does not idle well and pops and sputters at very little throttle!!! It set for a while in a barn and I know the carbs need a good cleaning but I am scared to death to even begin!!! I have been running seafoam and lucus fuel treatment in it for some time bu it is not getting any better!! But that is just the beginning! The 4 wheel drive will not do anything, only 2wd indicator displays!!! A while back I took it to a shop and they determined that the control unit and the diff actuator was bad!!! Wow about 700 bucks to fix it!!!! I have been checking out the site and seen very knowledgeable info!! What i am asking is this bike worth the time and trouble to fix!! It runs strong unless its idling!! What do you think? Thanks!! Bike only has 220 hrs 700 mls on it!!!


----------



## Made-In-TX

Welcome aboard all!

Patdaddy - No Kawi is worth throwing out! LOL. I'm sure that some of the guys on here will be able to walk you through everything to make her purr again. Cleaning the carbs isn't that bad of a task and once you learn how you'll wonder why you ever hesitated. Heck, the guys on here in your area would more than likely be willin to come by and give you a hand over a few cold ones. :rockn: Be sure to update your profile info so folks know where you're located at and best of luck!


----------



## Patdaddy

Appreciate Ill update my profile and **** sure will by the "Cold Ones" for a little input and help! Hell I got a nice garage full of tools and a nice place to work just need the confidence!!! Fear of the unknown!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome newbies.... 

Patdaddy...like said above, really isnt near as complicated as you'd think to clean those carbs.... I had the same hesistation to do anything with this fuel injected 750 of mine, but now it doesnt bother me. I recently had the heads off, fuel pump out & apart, and changed my first wiring harness ever....and all by myself. Nothin to it but a little time. You'll get the hang of it bro, and if you run across something you're unsure about, just post it up.... you'll get a ton of responses in no time!:bigok:


----------



## kawboy1

Welcome all !


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome New peoples!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brutemedic07

*Newbie*

Hey everyone, new to the world of atv's but bought by first four wheeler this year. 07 bf 750, love it so far. only has k&n filter but looking to buy a cdi, exhaust and wheels/tires soon. Sport cars have always been my thing so have plenty of experience turning wrenches haha.


----------



## swampthing

Nice, you'll find all kinds of help here for mods, wrenchin or just useless information that gives ya a chuckle. welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Made-In-TX

:wayv: welcome to mimb!!! :wayv:


----------



## Big D

Don't listen to swampthing. There is no useless information here 
Welcome!


----------



## yard_dawg

*Well here is my first post*

Just found this site, man it rocks. I have a 08 Teyrx, with the Dynatech cdi, clutch kit, jet kit, and gorilla axles, 2 inch lift, slinging 27 big horns,full roll cage with rear seat, all have 4 point harness. Love this thing. I am a old quad guy, but now with grandchildren. Got to have some way to get them muddy.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! post up some pics of that bad boy in the Kawi pic thread!! 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2&page=137


----------



## Eight

Welcome and do like ^he said, post some pictures of that bad boy.


----------



## Made-In-TX

:agreed:


----------



## swampready

welcome yard dawg


----------



## rowdy-outty

Welcome to MIMB!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome mud freaks!


----------



## flowbackman

Well Yall I'm new here and am still just a beginner I have a 07 Brute seating on 26" Mud gear looking at Silverbacks have a snorkel kit on its way cut the Baffle out of the Muffler and it helped alot but much more to come I hope to get to Mud Nats some day but that is a long way down the road


----------



## Polaris425

flowbackman said:


> Well Yall I'm new here and am still just a beginner I have a 07 Brute seating on 26" Mud gear looking at Silverbacks have a snorkel kit on its way cut the Baffle out of the Muffler and it helped alot but much more to come I hope to get to Mud Nats some day but that is a long way down the road


Welcome! But you're gonna wish you found the site BEFORE you ordered that kit... anyway you can send it back and get your money back? b/c we can save you almost all of it.......


----------



## easttexasrenegade

Figured id introduce myself made a couple post already. Im from Lindale, Texas I have an 09 Can am renegade just got some lil tires on ss wheels not much right now, bout to do a little stuff mostly ride at river run and mud creek. just love to ride four wheelers


----------



## RENETROY

What up people, not really new to the site but just joined. I have a 08 rene with 31 skinny's, hmf, and hmf prog., and snorkles of coarse. Also got a 03 prairie 650ish, well i put 750 jugs, carb work, head work, snorkles,pro circut t4,rad relocate, and 2" lift, oh and ya gotta have tunes. That what i got, but just wanted to let you know that this site rocks. Ive been able to fix and mod. Alot of my stuff just by reading what you guys have done. Thank you for being as crazy about this sport as i am.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to both of you!! Hopefully ya'll can help add some tech/mech info to the can-am section!!!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome Renegaders! needa get some tech info in the Can Ham section! LOL


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome you guys.


----------



## RENETROY

All i can add to the can am thread would be a stupid move. Just got my prairie back from the shop went for a ride,turned it off and it wouldnt start back. After a 45 minute walk back to the trailer to get the rene for a tow, i was very mad. So just jumped on and went to tow the prairie. Got it back and continued to ride. Did a water wheelie and the rene shut down and would not restart. Got a tow back, got it started and had a knock. Long story short, got crank and bearings from mr rpm and new rings put in. Moral of the story, no matter how mad or in a hurry you are always check your oil before you ride. Other then that my renegade has never missed a beat, and i dont baby it at all.


----------



## jdog

Hi there 
i am new to this site but been on here before just looking around. I have a 05 kawi bf 750. Looking for info to change belt out . Jdog


----------



## rowdy-outty

welcome and you can find a how to thread for your belt change on here. Just use the search and you can find just about anything on here.

Welcome to you new Renegade riders too!


----------



## KidRock

Hey. I'm 16 and new to the site. I just got my Brute all stock and have been upgrading it. My crank seal in the belt box is bad. Any tricks to pulling the clutch? I have no problem working on it, I did a full rebuild on the front and rear topends less than a week after getting it.


----------



## Polaris425

lots of clutch info in the kawi section and kawi how to section just go look/search and you will find it all.... And welcome to the forum. I should warn you, we run a tight ship around here... So I cleaned up your avatar and signature already... just letting you know how it is up front so down the road no one can say, "I didnt know"...


----------



## KidRock

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## TxMudGurl

Hola! New to this place. Been on HL for a while and someone suggested MIMB so here I am. I have a 2008 Can Am 650 Outty that I love, love, love. I have a 2in self made lift kit, custom snorkels and a glasspack. Oh and my waterproof dry tube which holds the important stuff like toliet paper and cigarettes!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Welcome fellow Texan.


----------



## Polaris425

TxMudGurl said:


> Hola! New to this place. Been on HL for a while and someone suggested MIMB so here I am. I have a 2008 Can Am 650 Outty that I love, love, love. I have a 2in self made lift kit, custom snorkels and a glasspack. Oh and my waterproof dry tube which holds the important stuff like toliet paper and cigarettes!


Welcome!! Be sure to Post up some pics of it in the can-am picture thread!!


----------



## walker

welcome new folks ...


----------



## rowdy-outty

welcome kidrock and txmudgurl, yep we need all the Canned Ham riders we can get. Were alittle out numbered in here!


----------



## Polaris425

MonsterRenegade said:


> welcome kidrock and txmudgurl, yep we need all the Canned Ham riders we can get. Were alittle out numbered in here!


Cause we don't have enough how-to's for them!! Lol we need some snorkel instructions & clutching info! :bigok:


----------



## rowdy-outty

New clutch setup in the works for this winter. How too will follow!


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome to the forum KidRock & TxMudGurl....


----------



## Made-In-TX

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!!! So glad y'all could make it to the party!


----------



## TxMudGurl

Thanks guys.


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forum new guys and gals


----------



## racer37l

Hey, everyone, Name here is Con. Looking forward to meeting new friends and learning alot. I live just across the hill from the Hatfield-McCoy Trails, so if anyone is coming to the area, give me a shout and maybe we can do some riding on the H-M or all the outlaw trails that are here. Con


----------



## flowbackman

Well Welcome yall to MIMB you will like this sight and if you are not Carfull you will get Adicted to it lol


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome all new peeps!


----------



## Stogi

:welcome::newbie:


----------



## Made-In-TX

Welcome y'all!


----------



## tygrrr123

Hello all...I'm new to the site. My name is Ty. I own a 2009 Grizzly 700. My wife has a 2007 Can Am Outlander 400XT. We ride often in North Carolina. My quad is stock except for 27 inch Outlaws. I want to lift 2 inches, relocate radiator and add snorkel's. I wish to relocate rad and snorkel myself, with a little help from ya'll. ;-) Nice to be here...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Hey new owner  2009 brute 750i, stock minus ITP 112's ss, and 29.5 outlaws. Modding will be for sure. My name is Adam and im finishing my gunsmithing certs and defensive shooting certs. Im in Arkansas now but am moving to nebraska to open my gun business and shooting ranges. Hoping to find some deals on parts as ive already found this is my favorite forum so far concerning info.


----------



## Stogi

:WAYV:


----------



## Brute650i

Welcome to the new folks


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peeps!


----------



## Will300

Hey everyone, my name is will. I just joined. Kidrock told me about this site and it looks pretty cool. I have a 95honda 300 fourtrax. Snorkel,, 27" outlaws with 12" 212 black ss wheels. Cam,, clutch kit,, axle paddle. I also have a 2010 Honda rancher 420,, snorkel,, 27" skinny mudlites on front and wide in the back,, 14" ss wheels.


----------



## KidRock

Hey!!! whats up man?


----------



## KidRock

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/misc.php?do=flashchat&room=1 Try this


----------



## bayou_boy_22

welcome


----------



## Ultra44rk

Hello everyone. I found this site while looking for an answer for a Manual 4x4 shift for my Prairie 650. The electronics on this bike are giving me all kinds of issues.

A little of my background, I belong to many Snowmobile sites/forums. Been a long time Snowmobile rider and have recently in past couple years gotten into ATV riding. Most of my friends at work ride quads, not sleds, so I picked up my current bike a little over a month ago. It had issues when I bought it, but so far I have been piecing it back together in order to get it 100%. So far I love the power, and comfort of the Prairie 650. Working on it and some of the electronics are less than forgiving. My last bike was a 96 Honda Fourtrax. I couldnt break a thing on that bike if I tried. I owned it for just under a year, used it for hunting and snow plowing. I rode it on the trail ONCE, and that was the last time. Almost killed myself...

Anyways, this is a great site and I love all the information so far. Hope Everyone has a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Roboquad

Welcome , glad to see you here.


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({

Hey fellow riders, Im Tim iv found this site while looking for some questions about my brute and since iv found it I get on here alot this website is awesome every question iv need ha been on here but i finally decided to make my own profile now. But anyways i have an 08 brute 750 with 31s with ss rims i have an hmf highlifter clutchkit and shock springs i have a gorrila axle on left rear i have snorkels and my rad. is relocated and heavy duty tie rods.


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome, Ultra44rk and })(TX_Brute)({<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_138661", true); </SCRIPT> !


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Bluestreak06

New guy as well....live in the Houston area, got me an 05 Sportsman 800 with EPI springs, front puck lift, 29" laws, snorkled, etc. mines on the left, my buddies 05 700 on the right...picture was right before the girls drove and the one on the 700 slammed into mine:greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome to MIMB newbs!


----------



## Brute650i

welcome


----------



## riverside20

Whats up guys.. My name is Jamie, I've been on here awhile but just reading the threads. Anyway this is what I have:

*2008 Yamaha Grizzly 700 SE 
*Bison Front Bump 
Viper 4000 Winch w/Synthetic Rope 
12" ITP SS 312's W/28" Silverbacks!! 
HMF Swamp Series XL Exhuast 
HMF Optimizer 
Dynatek CDI 
Kodiak Weights 
Custom Snorkle Kit 
Radiator Racked w/Engine Ice 
35w HID's 
2 Y AudioPipes W/ 2 500w Amps, 6 Speakers 
Swinging Cup Holder (A Must HAHA)


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome river!


----------



## ncpopo

Hey Everyone I read about this site on highlifter and I just signed up..Hope to get to know you some of you guys.


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome to MIMB!


----------



## Roboquad

Welcome. Noticed your bike for sale. Good luck,glad its not the. A T V


----------



## deere4ty

New to the site. Recently acquired an 05 brute force 750, it is in rough shape but I'm working to make it work like it was intended to. Have worked on trucks since I was old enough to turn a wrench but new to this world, and I'm looking to learn as much as I can as I go along.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

welcome to all the new guys


----------



## MudAddict

Hi everyone!
My name is Jacob, I'm from Poland and I'm kawi-holic. I'm not new to this game. Machine I currently have is 09' Brute Force 750(winch, LED VisionX euro 12", oxford heated grips, powermadd handguards, explorer case, maxxis zilla tires 26 with ITP SS 212 rims and snorkel kit coming soon, skid plates, snow plow) . I've just found this forum and I think it's huge! Also, I see many Kawi users :biggthumpup: . My hobbies are of course ATVs but also I like biking and skiing. Hope I'm gonna have great time here. Keep in touch.
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!!


----------



## Rusty1

I've been comin' on this site on and off as a guest for a couple of years and thought i'd join in. I'm a 42 years young Heavy Equipment Operator from the triad area of North Carolina. i was a small business owner until Dec '09 and the economy got slow so i went back to work for "The Man" but i still do grading on the side and stay busier than i want too. my hobbies are mud racing my '83 chevy truck, mud and trail riding my 300 4x4 Honda and my wife and i have 2 horse's. i'll get some pic's up another day. LATER


----------



## Brutemankelley

I've been around the forums for a while, mostly Kawie Riders, Nyroc. Just never joined up here. I now have 2 Brutes, one for drag racing and trail, and the other for all trail. Here is a pic of the stable.


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome newcomers!

I've been waiting to see if my plan worked... I was at Best Buy the other day, playing with the iPads, and opened MIMB and left it on the screen... LOL.. waiting to see a new member say they found us at Best Buy...


----------



## drtj

gpinjason said:


> Welcome newcomers!
> 
> I've been waiting to see if my plan worked... I was at Best Buy the other day, playing with the iPads, and opened MIMB and left it on the screen... LOL.. waiting to see a new member say they found us at Best Buy...


Haha!! Good one!!


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> Welcome newcomers!
> 
> I've been waiting to see if my plan worked... I was at Best Buy the other day, playing with the iPads, and opened MIMB and left it on the screen... LOL.. waiting to see a new member say they found us at Best Buy...


HA! I've done that too! I would have again yesterday but someone was playing on it when I walked by...


----------



## 37Driver

Hi folks, new member from NC. The wife and I are just getting into atvs and just got our first Honda Rancher AT 4x4's.


----------



## IBBruin

Welcome all the new folks.


----------



## scbrute750

Hey y'all like the site so far and im all about the mud (2007 brute 750 on 32" silverbacks with gorilla axles, big gun exhaust, custom snorkle and about 3" of lift. Also 2004 rancher 350 with 28" mud bi**h's, custom snorkle, clutch kit and 2" lift) Some of forums have already been helpful

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## the_wise_guy

Hey, I'm a new guy!


----------



## IBBruin

Well then Welcome New Guy!


----------



## jsn210

Hello everyone Not new to the game just been out for a couple of years. Me and the wife both have brutes(she has 2) and I'm starting to get the bug again! Ran across the site lookin for some brute info and it looked awesome so I joined!!! Maybe I will see some of you at Muddy Gras!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome newbs


----------



## krylon

Hi guys and girls , so i just joined this forum and i have to say its very helpful so far, i have a 2008 eiger and i have no mods on it, i live in tx and im hoping to get some help and ideas as to what mods i can do myself for this atv, i am specially interested in power mods and better acceleration mods, hope to hear from all of u guys thanks and glad to be here.


----------



## bigdigger1527

:welcome:


----------



## Big D

Hope you have fun here.


----------



## flowbackman

Welcome to MIMB you all will enjoy it here


----------



## Monster Big Bear

Hi folks Monster Big Bear here as you can tell i ride a little old bigbear and i like to get it muddy. looking forward to meeting good people maybe get a riding buddy or two. I live in tn right on the hatchie river


----------



## B&C Racing

New member and New sponsor here. I am located in Cleveland, MS 38732. I have been in riding since I was young but have been out of it for the past few yrs after my 400EX was stole from storage while I was overseas in Afghanistan. Hopefully Ill be able to get back in the saddle on a new kawi once they up the CC's.

If you need anything HID related let us know. We carry all Eagle Eye products and are working on becoming a dealer for many more companies that would benefit the members of the site. 

Thanks,
Clint Couey


----------



## bruterider27

Welcome


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!


----------



## cattracks87

hey guys and gals! new guy here but vetran rider ha ha any way havin some problem with my bike so ill be askin lots of ?s so the bike 06 arcticcat v2 thing is a beast need more up grades so far just tires and belt going for clutch next maybe almond and green what you all think ?


----------



## mudmaster

Hi guys i have a bunch of pos's which one yall wanna hear about lol


----------



## joemel

yall have joined a great place to learn and share info welcome


----------



## 974door

What's up everybody. Checking in from TX here.


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome newbs! 

974door aren't u on XtremeMudMag?


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome fellow mud freaks!


----------



## crazywes

Hello from East Texas, didn't see many Can-Am peeps here so thought I better throw in. 
Retired now so I guess my new work title is Professional Amateur ATV Stunt Rider. LOL Been from hondas to polaris to Can-Am. Still working on getting these set up how I want them. Looks like a nice site.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! Nice to see more Can-Am fella's joining up, especially one's with an XMR!!

Post up some pics of them in the can-am section!


----------



## greenkitty7

I'm new also. Arctic Cat FTW! lol pretty good forum yall got going here. been here for two days and already recieved some help!


----------



## crazywes

gpinjason said:


> Welcome newbs!
> 
> 974door aren't u on XtremeMudMag?


Just looked above Hello to both of y'all


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome! Gettin muddier in here day by day haha


----------



## gpinjason

crazywes said:


> Just looked above Hello to both of y'all


Welcome to MIMB Wes! Lots of good info here... not a whole lot of Canned Yam stuff though... :haha:


----------



## greenkitty7

or Arctic Cat...


----------



## Dixie07

Newbie here! Love the site lots of good info! If anyone ride in North Louisiana or East Texas hit me up.


----------



## foot0069

Hey I just found y'all, looks like a great place to hang out for a while. We got a couple 3 different machines here and they are all rescue bikes. I'm kinda tight see. 2 old Kaw utility types and a Honda 200SX. Splurged on the latest it's a Prairie 360 4wd had a lunched piston paid 650. Almost ready to go back together. Caint wait. If any of y'all are in central Va. lets go to SLADES when it get's runnin. Wow thanks to whoever made it possible to attach the images!!!
Jim


----------



## Loaded

Newish here... I've posted a few things, never noticed this thread. Well, names Dan... love my Brute... I call him Brutus... Wife thinks I'm insane (I think she's on to something). I'm WAY up here in Canada, ride in BOG not mud, heavy, sticky, gluey, painful stuff that requires big power, nasty tires and a unhealthy amount of beer to navigate. Fortunately I belive in all of the above.
Great site guys, good thing goin' here, been very helpful so far and hope to be of some help myself.

Cheers,
Catch ya on the clutch.....


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!


----------



## Easley B

Wat up everybody my name is Brandon I'm from mississippi got a 07 brute with 3in extream lift and 31 laws moose power box hmf and k&n filter


----------



## oilfieldtrash601

hello i just joined, from south ms. just got me a 05 650 brute. not much done to it yet have tires ordered now. also have a older artic cat 300 finally got a 4x4.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## kelkelhodges

*Kelly H Wilmington NC*

Hi

Just puchased 06 Bf 750 29.5 vampires, gorilla axels, kevlar stabalizer bars, ignition box, snorkled, 6 in lift, raised radiator, and hmf exaust. Bought as rolling chasis with motor pulled. Guy said was low on oil and could be main bearing so motor is in the shop as we speak but they really cant find any issues??

I am new to the mods but real excited about adding and making this thing real bad!!

Live in Eastern NC also have 04 Honda Rincon 650 and Yamaha Warrior 350 the goal is to sell the other 2 once i get the Bf running strong. Would like to keep one for my wife but the constructon market is SLOW so who knows!!


----------



## bruterider27

Welcome


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Hey my name is Chris and i'm a Mudaholic


----------



## Brute650i

welcome to MIMB


----------



## greenkitty7

lol^ (the room says in a monotone) HI CHRIS...


----------



## JAKD RZR

*Hey all I'm from Saskatchewan Canada*

Hows it going. I got an 08 rzr with a 3'' lift and 29.5 laws, it's also got a clutch kit and pipe. It has hand controls two cuz i am in a wheel chair. just read your threads and thought i could get some info once and a while.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! Post up some pics of that RZR in the Official Polaris Pic Thread!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hey everybody. Just signed up a few days ago. Im from Ga and just bought a 10 Brute Force 750. I've always rode Honda and Yamaha so this is my first Kawi. I hope its as good to me as the others have been! Anyway Im new to this forum stuff so it might take me a while to figure it all out.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to the forum..... DALE GRIBBLE!! We know its you! :bigok:


----------



## Mudlife101

hey guys im new to the forum i live in florida and love the mud, i had a 05 brute 750 29.5 laws 2 inch hl lift rad relocate and some home made tie rods. sold the brute for a motocycle (bad idea) now its time for a new one just trying to decide carb of fi.


----------



## Big D

:welcome:


----------



## kingpin

hi just joined, looks like a good site so far . driving a 2010 grizzly on 27 mub lites, highlifter(epi) clutch kit(installing this weekend) and looking for info on what people think is the best exhaust out there for my bike


----------



## phreebsd

welcome to the site kingpin. we have a whole lot of exhaust sound clips in this thread.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=502

give the yamaha section a whirl too. see what your peers have to say


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome fellow mudders!


----------



## WFOnMuddy

Hi all. Just joined. Have a 88 foutrax 300 with 2 inch lift, 26" dirt devils, intake snorkels and exhaust snorkel, and custom built bumpers. Also just picked up a 98 Yamaha Big Bear 350 with a HMF pipe and mud lites. Soon to be snorkeled and lifted. 

Looks like a awesome site!


----------



## TDavison116

Just joined a few days ago, From S.C have a 05 brute 750 snorkeled 2 inch high lifter lift, 31 laws, 14 itps, moose box, K&N, Full HMF, brush guard, skid plate, 2000lbs winch, red corners, red underglows, rhino lined racks, relocated vent hoses, soon to get audio tubes rad relocation and hand guards i would like to see if anyone has any silverbacks/laws 28"+ forsale in the S.C N.C area Thanks!


----------



## xbrute650x

Hello, just joined, looks like a really cool sight u got here, looks kind of like highlifter but more friendly, my current ride is a 2005 brute force 650 with 2 inch lift, 27 inch mudlites, and my homemade snorkels... really liking the site so far, just wondering..y cant i post in the for sale section?


----------



## gpinjason

xbrute650x said:


> Hello, just joined, looks like a really cool sight u got here, looks kind of like highlifter but more friendly, my current ride is a 2005 brute force 650 with 2 inch lift, 27 inch mudlites, and my homemade snorkels... really liking the site so far, just wondering..y cant i post in the for sale section?


This site is way better than HL... Welcome to MIMB! The reason you can't post in for sale, is because you have to hang around a make a few posts first... Can't just be lettin people come in here and use MIMB as a free classified page...


----------



## gpinjason

Welcome to all the newbs!


----------



## xbrute650x

oh lol that makes sense, thank u i was hoping it wasnt like hl and u cant post in it, unless u r a mod


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> This site is way better than HL... Welcome to MIMB!


Dang Skippy. :agreed:


----------



## Jfry71943

Hope to be getting a Honda Rincion soon. Seen this sight looked very informative and joined. So I will have lots if questions


----------



## ty98zr

Hi, I am new to the site and enjoying it so far. Great site. I have a 99 TRX 300 4x4 and 2000 Rancher 350. Both still stock.


----------



## bigdigger1527

:welcome:


----------



## Roboquad

welcome to the hardest to explain sport in history. were all crazy together in here


----------



## exlimas73

Hello everyone
Just joined the site, site is good to navigate.. im no mechanis but can follow instructions pretty well. have a few questions on 2007 650 BF single axle.. Belt light came on.. went to limp mode and parked it..reset light, opend belt cover and belt looks new.. no longer on limp mode but still runs weird..
Anyway love the sight
thanks in advance
2007 black 650 Brute force and 2005 red 650 Brute force..


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! try this

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18


----------



## fstang24

welcome to the best brute force site hands down!!!! and thats a fact jack....:rockn:


----------



## fred06

From Felton,Ga Ride is a 2006 Brute force 750 has 26 super grip tires , 2 inch snorkel and a moose module


----------



## gpinjason

welcome newbs!!


----------



## sawhead

sawhead here...i've been around a few other forums for about 5-6 years now (that's all the longer i've been riding too)...i love my kawies and the solid axle sporty feel,yet i have the need to one day own an outty 650 or 800...anyone that knows me from the forums knows i am addicted to A/T and mud tires lol...i'm smack dab in the middle of the usa,good old nebraksa...a few places to publicly ride,but nothing great...mostly ride private river bottoms,the local creek and the woods that surround them...mostly ride with my tomboy daughter who is now 11 and wife...we have an 11 month old boy also...gotta start saving the pennies to get the daughter a new quad and let the boy take her kymco over...anyways,just wanted to say howdy yall


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to MIMB!


----------



## depthfinder

Hey everyone.I ride a 2006 Suzuki king quad 700 thats got a lil this and lil that.
Right now im curently deployed to IRAQ.My duty station is Ft.Stewart GA(3rd ID).
Im 25,married,no kids,and enjoying life.When im home i enjoy riding with my wife and freinds.Hope to meet some new freinds and learn a thing or two while here on MIMB.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! And thanks for your service!


----------



## CRXTASSY

Hey all, I just joined and have already been helped, and enlightened. Thanks. Hope to be able to contribute.

2008 Yamaha Rhino 700 SE FI
28' Swamplites
DRAGON audio system
DYNATEK digital ignition
CDI


----------



## RaisnCane

Hello to everyone! I joined in January after getting my 2008 Brute Force - just reading and learning what I could. 

Wife rides 2009 KingQuad (or QueenQuad as she likes to call it! LOL)


Thought it was time to say HI to all. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## sawhead

queen quad...that's a good one


----------



## drtj

Welcome!!


----------



## Camacausey

hey guys im new here i got an 05 brute 750 stock i live in jonesboro ar..anyone ever wanna ride hollar!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! There's actually an arkansas thread in the let's go riding section! Check it out...


----------



## J C Gordon

My name is Jonathan I live in Palestine Tx, I'm 34 and work for Luminant power as an equipment specialist. I just bought a 06 Brute 750 from a friend and so far have enjoyed the build. This is my first Kawie. I have a long list of Hondas and Can ams that I have built in the past. I think this is by far the best and most informative site I have ever come across. Thanks to all that share their knowledge and experience. JC


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! And Thanks!


----------



## Pannell

Ryan, no bike at the moment ,work with the elderly (go get grocerys,pay bills,no baths though...thank god) going to school in aug. for a year here in Austin to get accustom to school again then off to Texas State Tech in Waco (auto 1 and 2) then A.S.E cert. and making that much needed money thanks for all the honest advice (H.L. whines and b*tches soo... thanks)


----------



## Silverforce

Just wanted to drop in and say hey, my name is Paul and I have a 2007 brute with 2'' SSATV lift, 28" backs, modded stock exhaust and airfilter, snorkled, radiator on racks, custom camo paint and lots of mud experience.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!


----------



## seark

My name is Britt, 2005 Scrambler 500 is the current project, just added a set of Zilla's on 12" SS's


----------



## Chef

**** didn't see this!!
How y'all??
Im a chef
I drink cheap beer
I chew tobacco
I hunt/fish/shot anything but rimfire
Love my rancher...
Photo


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome Chef. Glad you are with us.


----------



## lwheath

hello folks, i joined a little while ago just never introduced myself , like this site alot easy to navigate and easy to upload unlike other sites


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## backroad

Just droppin' in here to introduce myself. I'm Nick. After a recent ride around the farm on my in-law's Rhino, I've been bitten by the mudbug again. I've raced motocross for several years and finally decided that I'm too old and getting too fat for that sort of thing.  So the search is on to find another 4x4 and get rid of my race bike. Thanks for the forum.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! Hopefully we can help you find what your looking for!


----------



## enraged350

Hey all, my names Josh and I'm from Springfield WI (Lake Geneva). I've ridden a little of everything since I was 5. Now I'll be 21 in July and I just recently got my own bike, a 2011 Smokey Blue Brute 650 SRA. Been looking around for a while and still trying to figure out the best way to do a cheap rad relocate and a snorkel. My fiance and I have a little one coming soon so I wanna have as much cheap fun as possible! And if any y'all on here around southeast WI, let me know!


Pics are from when I first brought her home, after a romp, and my ugly mug after a romp!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! And congrats on the new toy! As for the cheap Rad Relo. just look around in the kawi secion, there are pics in there of a bunch of peoples home-made jobs!!


----------



## bearly

Hey All 
live in NB Canada.Own a 08 500 Sportsman HO 
Installed 
front bumper
hand warmers
2" front lift
42mm Flatslide carb
Clutched
Piped
Polaris Backrest
Rear rack extender

Just need better tires..................28"zillas maybe


----------



## Brute650i

welcome to the forum newbies


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome fellow mudders!


----------



## grizz660muddin

hi just join live up in maine looks like a good forum with lots of info ride a popo 850 and griz 660.


----------



## dbdesigns

Hey guys
I'm a machinist by trade and looking to upgrade my 08 kawasaki bruteforce 650.Looking forward to a good time :bigok:


----------



## BleednGreen68

Good times will be had here! Welcome yall!


----------



## mudlightcrew

hey wats up i just joined today i ride a 2010 brute force 750 im still currently adding mods to it. i started a group called Mudlight Crew we are based out of greenville mississippi! im takin ideas on things to do to make my brute unique so if anyone has any ideas check out my profile and contact me somehow thanks. we try to have atleast two members at every major event so be lookin for the Mudlight crew!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Hi, new to the site and know nothing please anyone help on how to make a thread! and i have a 350 rancher snorkle 26 outlaws and strobes.. good enough for me


----------



## findmeinthemud09

mud light crew im close to yall 
maybe i can catch up with yall one day


----------



## rawdog

Hello from Saskatchewan!
Almost spring here, busy getting my 05 and 08 brutes ready for the season. Having trouble with the fan on my 05 but I will try the buss connector fix that I found here. My 08 on the otherhand has fuel trouble again! Does anyone know of an alternative to buying a factory pump?


----------



## MuddinLike BERNIE

hi my name is luke and i found out about this site by mini bogger. I am currently looking for a new bike. I also have a wolverine 350 4x4 for sale for 2000 dollars located around baton rouge LA. if you have a bike for sale shoot me a pm!


----------



## cutter

hey hey all i joined last night 07 brute 749 cc


----------



## lowcountrytj

Hello,My name is Phillip and I have a mud addiction....Hailing from SE Ga.
Very nice site BTW....Glad to be here....Ok gotta go finish cleaning the Big Bear 400(stock so far) from our trip yesterday....talk with yall soon.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peeps! :rockn:


----------



## CNTHOOK

Hey everybody I'm Nathan, I live in north Alabama I just recently bought a 2005 Brute Force 750i hat is stock with 27 inch executioners, full aluminum products skid plates and cb guards, and a warn 3k. I have found this this forum to have the most information so here I am.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## muddaholic 09

k so no pics yet im not computer friendly only 4x4 friendly ill get the wife to put some pics up later  so i started out on a poo laris 500ho then got a honda 500es aqnd now have a brute 750i, extreme snorkel, wild boar rad relocate kit w/red led in it, high lifter 2inch lift, highlifter springs, 29.5 swamp lights, and soon to come red led lights in the frame that flash with the music... and much more if i get a second J. O. B. lol nice to meet u all Aaron


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

sup guys and galls, new member here.. from Rio Grande City, Texas, resently bought a new to me '06 prairie 360 for a good price. Plans arent much, not too much stuff out there for these atvs, just orderd a 2" Lift kit, and maybe thow in some 26" Acts not sure yet.. Well dont know much but ill help where i can, thnx and god bless!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## TrevorB

Hey everyone I'm new here. I have a 2006 Prairie 360 that I have big planes for. I am hoping to add some Mudbugs, 2" lift, snorkal, and maybe a 81mm piston(Anybody tried a Shindy piston?).


----------



## Roboquad

welcome all..


----------



## scottmccarron

another new guy here. all the way from nothern Alberta Canada. where we have some of the deepest and stickest mudd around. and sometimes if your lucky you hit oil, and thats no joke. its all about the muskeg.


----------



## SETX-BigEz

Wasssuuuppp people. Big Ez here...live in nederland...own a 2010 sportsman 800...2 inch puck lift, snorkled and radio...also have a sweet 2006 harley with custom paint wheels and tires....looking to go mudding whenever there is a ride going on...let me know.


----------



## BigSac

Hello and What's up to all on here.....I'm Gonna say it, yes....I'm the F N G, on here.....lol.
I will say I'm a proud owner of a 2011 Kawi BF 750i, first one ever.....And so far just reading thru alot of these postings Yall some seriously talented folks. It took me a few years to find out what did i want best for me? Sport, to Utility, back to sport and finally I found it????? BF 750i....it's a beast and all it has so far is rims, tires and 2" Gorilla Stageone lift, more to come, hopefully.....I'm honored to be on here. Thanks.


----------



## primetime1267

Welcome aboard the krazee train. You will love the crew here and get ready to sink your kids education fund into your rides... LOL It's so addictive!!!


----------



## Big D

:welcome:


----------



## grizzlywaggon

new to this site! live in central ms and for sure have that mississippi mud in my blood! ridin on a grizz with the laws, that hmf symphony, and a whole lot more!! seen mostly brutes on here.. any other grizzly riders out there??
:rockn:


----------



## kawa650

Welcome to all the new people, lot of good info and members here!!!


----------



## Hunter123

I am new on here my name is hunter Im from Zachary, Louisiana i am wondering if anyone knows how to change the rings on a Yamaha Bruin 350


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Everyone!


----------



## southern boy

*new*

Hello im new i have a 06 arctic cat 400 with 27x9 in front and 27x12 in the back and snorkeling it tomorrow. 

coming soon radio tube...


----------



## Matt Wells

Hello everyone, My name is Matt and I have an 08 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 that is all stock right now. I live in Michigan (northern Oakland County). Lots of good info on this site and hopefully some poeple in my area that like to ride.


----------



## brute for mud

welcome aboard


----------



## primetime1267

Welcome guys!!


----------



## Tmeans1234

Just wanted to drop in and say hey, umm... I own a 08 Honda Rancher 420, and I'm looking forward to getting to know alot of you! Oh and I got my (MIMB) shirt, koozie and sticker in and they are awsome!!!:rockn:


----------



## Roboquad

*welcome to the forum*. you will make friends and get some ideas for the bike here. like a gear reduction kit 4 those tires...


----------



## Tonymarucio

Hey all new guy here. Also on rubberdown. Just wanted to say hi and this site MIMB is the best for brute owners. Love my brute.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Atchley

New guy here from East TN. I have a 2005 Brute force 750, it's been sitting in my dads basement for about 3 or 4 years since he quit riding. He gave it to me to ride and I'm looking to fix it up and learn as much as I can about it and start making look and run better.


----------



## BBBPowered

Hi, I just joined to placate my friend, and it seems as though this forum is going to be helpful. I live in Minnesota, just north of St Paul. I've got a Honda Foreman that I usually try to ride like a sport quad with some people and like a tractor with others, which is why I usually break so much stuff. I also have a 68 Buick Riviera that I've had since High School and a 94 Lincoln Mark VIII that's my daily driver. That's about it as to where all my money goes.


----------



## yuzhiwen

Hello, everyone, I'm a new comer!


----------



## Polaris425

And now your banned you spamming punk!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome fellow mudders!


----------



## OfcBanks

Hey guys I have poked around MIMB for a while and finally registered. I live in Northwest Georgia. If any brute owners are in my area or northeastern to middle alabame that have experience working on these things I need some help with a busted cv axle on the front and a belt/ spring change. I could throw in a six pack of your beverage of choice if you like. Me and my fiancee like to go riding and prior to the broke cv axle we went pretty often, I am also open to meeting new folks and going new places. Anyways here are some pics.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Great Pics!! As for replacing parts, we have written how-to's & video's of both of the things you need to do! :rockn: In the kawi section.


----------



## dp4auburn

Hey everyone, new guy here from Alabama. My name is Doug. Been reading this forum for a little while and finally registered. I ride a 1998 Yamaha Timberwolf 250 4x4, sitting on 26" vampires, quadpro cargo box, and crappy blue paint. Only started riding this year but I love it and looking to learn more everyday.
I ride with a group out of Brantley called MF Boggers, look us up on fb.
We ride at Boggs and Boulders in Brooklyn, Al pretty regular, and will be there Memorial day weekend;hit me up if ur going and come hang out.


----------



## wyo58

Ok hello all I'm new to the site as well! I've noticed that most folks are from down south, good people and beautiful country! I'm a little out of place here as I'm from Wyoming ( I know a dang yankee ) lol, and I'm a F.O.G. For those of you around that era you might remember the term F.N.G., I guess I'm that as well, lol. I enjoy the site alot and the people here seem great!
I have a 2008 Brute, 27" ITP mud lights, K&N, Copperhead. Also a 1996 Polaris Scrambler 400, and it's so far from stock I can't remember what all is on it.


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome Guys. Glad to have you with us,


----------



## OfcBanks

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome! Great Pics!! As for replacing parts, we have written how-to's & video's of both of the things you need to do! :rockn: In the kawi section.


Yea I saw all of the great write ups, but still would like to find someone who has done it before.


----------



## bclewis

Hey guys, Im from South Ga. Im in the Marines and currently in Afghanistan. I own a 2008 Brute 750. Its getting "overhauled" while im deployed. I cant wait to get back and see it. Engine Rebuild, Custom brushgaurd and rear bumper, snorkels, programmer, exhaust, etc...!!! Im glad to be apart of MIMB, and be able to learn and socialize with fellow riders.


----------



## DLB

bclewis said:


> Hey guys, Im from South Ga. Im in the Marines and currently in Afghanistan. I own a 2008 Brute 750. Its getting "overhauled" while im deployed. I cant wait to get back and see it. Engine Rebuild, Custom brushgaurd and rear bumper, snorkels, programmer, exhaust, etc...!!! Im glad to be apart of MIMB, and be able to learn and socialize with fellow riders.


Welcome! Be safe over there. Sounds like you'll have a nice brute when you get back.


----------



## BBadBoy

hey guys. just wanted to say i'm glad i found this site. looks like there's alot of good people here and i look forward ridin with y'all someday. i have an 07 big bear that's been broke since 09 mud nats and it's been hell gettin it back together. seeing all the pics here really helped get me motivated to get it fixed and hopefully in the next couple weeks i'll be able to ride again. plus i have lots of new ideas for projects now that will keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## atvjoe

Hi to all, Love MIMB Just got a 09 Brute Force for my sons, Took them out mudding in my friends 98 Polaris sportsman and my old school 350x atc. They wanted a 4x4 so I started searching craigs list, 50% of the ads for 4x4 atv's where fake. I have old school bikes but never owned a 4x4. Let me tell you this thing is awesome. We live in Miami Florida which pretty much mud is everywhere lol. I love the write ups about snorkel kits and relocation of the Radiator which I'm doing this weeked. The Bad part about this 4x4 is now they fight over it, I'm shopping again for another one.Thanks everyone for the cool Ideas


----------



## Northenmud

Hay there everyone! I'm from the great white north. Hope to learn lots and hope to be helpful when the time comes! Lets find mud!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Welcome yall!


----------



## WesNewATV

Hey guys, just signed up. I'm on a few other forums and figured it couldn't hurt to join another one to see what I could learn or share.
I'm from Gulfport, MS and our group mainly rides at Red Creek and Canal Rd.
I've got a few videos on youtube if your into that kind of thing. I see there's some pretty strict rules, so I probably won't be posting to many because of some of the song lyrics in them.

I just realized I need to get some good updated pics of it. But here is my current ride from when I picked it up from the dealer back in January.









This from a ride a couple months ago.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome and nice ride. I think I may have seen you at canal rd before.


----------



## Polaris425

Wow! That is one Sick RZR! I know I've def. seen a few of ya'lls video's already. :rockn:


----------



## Ford

I just join a few days ago.

09 lime green brute
6" gorilla lift
Gorilla axles
31" outlaws 
14" msa diesels
Hmf 
White primary yellow secondary springs
Snorkel
Gorilla radiator relocator


----------



## abthis01

*Newbie...*

Start off saying great site with lots of info I was looking for. Did some airbrush trading out for this 08 Brute Force...with everything done to it...my first "MUD" machine. I have always had lets say sport bikes (ATC 250R)...let me just say the Brute blew me away! Got it in January '11 - ridin about 5 trips with it - I am addicted. Good fun (just hate the clean up). Now I am looking for some one who wants to do some airbrush paint trading for a RZR for my little girl and wife to go riding with me (the Brute has a HMF pipe - alittle loud for my 3yr old to ride with me)...

Thanks - abthis01


----------



## Polaris425

wow... that's a nice brute! Looks like you came out way ahead on that deal.


----------



## OfcBanks

abthis01 that must be some bad*ss airbrushing you do, got any pics


----------



## NickElmo

*Howdy*

Howdy yall. My name is Nick. I have a 08 650i brute. man i just got started messing with it. all i have on it as of rite now is a set of swamp lites... Ill take any advice yall are willing to give me....


----------



## Polaris425

OfcBanks said:


> abthis01 that must be some bad*ss airbrushing you do, got any pics


this was in his album


----------



## walk20

*NEW TO THE FORUM*

New here to the forum just working my way around and have to say very impressed so far current bikes include: 2006 honda rubicon, 2inch lift, 28 inch laws, dynojet kit, supertrapp mud slinger, custom snorkel & 2012 brute force 3inch lift, 30 inch sbacks, custom snorkel with additional mods in the works


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome


----------



## Ozzie3o5

Hey everyone. Just signed up. Im from Miami FL. I got an '06 Rubi on a 2" lift, and 29.5" outlaws. I also got a 3000 lbs gorilla winch.


----------



## rd4trx

Hey there, new to the forum - and to riding for ther most part. I bought a '94 honda 300 fourtrax not too long ago for some hunting. Wanted to see if anyone had any insight on putting larger tires on that model. I was thinking 28" for the rear with 27" offset for the front (if the offset is even necessary?) Any input would be great.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome to the forum! 

rd4trx check out the honda section, we can help out in this tire thread stickied at the top:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6989


----------



## southernbrute750

hey guys, just thought ide introduce myself. Just picked up a 2005 brute 750. Already got some 29.5 outlaws with ss wheels and built a custom bracket for the radiator relocation. Many more things to come. About to tackle my snorkle in a week or two. Not necissarily new to the forums just never posted or signed up. haha


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!


----------



## RED BRUTE23

Hi I'm new here I have alot of ? For
All the smart people on here. My
Names Ryan.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Hello All,

New to the site, my name is Vinny from Davie FL and I own a 07 Brute, details are in the sig. Like the site alot of good info and nice people. Will be updateing my profile and pic a little later


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Thank you


----------



## UrbanKnight

Hey all,
Naturally found this site after I overheated the new to me 06 750 brute I just picked up.. Never been ATV'ing before, was local riding, saw the rad up top on another brute, and he mentioned the How to section here.....

My ride:









Just had a new engine dropped in.. Ported, high compression pistons etc. 
CDI box
29.5 Outlaws on SS212 rims
2.5" lift.

Dang pig scoots... I like fast things, I had no idea this would haul the mail like it does...


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome! Congrats on the Brute!!


----------



## Kingsixx

Hello all, just wanted to drop a quick line being that I'm new here. A little about me, my name is Chris, I'm posting from NY. I work for a local municipality and before that I did 4 years as an active duty Marine.

I got into quads after taking a ride on my buddies a few months ago and I was hooked ever since. So much so that I went out and got my own. I'm the proud owner of a 2012 Brute Force 750i

Anyway, glad to be here and looking forward to learning from you all.

-Chris


----------



## bikcrz

Hello everyone! Guess after joining,uuum, almost 9 mnths ago, figured I 
would slow down long enough to introduce myself. Im a father of 2 beautiful daughters who love ridin and playin in the mud as much as me!
I found yall while searching for parts for my Brute and this site has been 
very helpful. Look forward to seeing some more great posts and maybe I
can be of some help to some of you.:smokin:


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## popokawidave

After riding a popo for many years I thought A change would be good. I now have an 08 brute. It's sitting on 30" silverbacks, 2" extreme lift, radiator reloctated, snorkled, oil cooler, fan override switch, temp guage, clutch work ( don't know what yet ) upgraded tie rods. Me and Cumminspower24 installed the HMF programmer and a Penland slip on. Can't wait to get it out to see what it can do. The popo is now my back up. For a 500 sportsman this thing will still run with the big boys. I also have an 01 Honda foreman 450. It's looks like it just rolled out of the showroom. Both the popo and the honda have Mud B***h tires. I would tell anyone looking for tires give them a try. Those things pull a ton. Just wanted to introduce myself. hope to see some of the Fla. guys at the many events we have or at the Hump in Fla. city. Big Dave


----------



## Albassman

Just like to say a hello to all the MIMB Crüe 
My name is Phillip I'm from Jasper,Al 
I have a 2008 Brute Force 750 
I bought it to use at duck club but road with a few friends this past weekend and O boy I'm HOOKED !!!!!!!! Just got done with the MIMB Snorkel about 2 hours ago. I'm ready to get deep now lol. But I'm new to this sport and will be asking slot of ????? So don't get to mad at me lol


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! I'm not too far from you down in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Albassman

Thanks 425 yea your not far at all


----------



## CumminsPower24

Hey Dave, Glad you joined.


----------



## Foreman 09

Hey yall! I've just come over here from the HL Forum because its down for a while! MY name is Logan. Im 15 and I've got a slightly modded Foreman.


----------



## Polaris425

^ You wont ever go back!!!  :bigok: Welcome to the better... best.. I mean, welcome to the forum!! :bigok:


----------



## ravencat73

*Hey Y'all.*

New member here just dropping by to say hello. My name is George an my current ride is a Polaris Sportsman 500. Currently working on talking my wife Cathy into trading out her Yamaha Warrior 350. This fall I will be buying new Polaris Sportsman XP850's. And my son Ducky will be riding my old 500 (till it breaks and needs replaced). We ride just north of Lakeland in Rancho Benito. A lot of folks ride there but the place has a bad rap for being dangerous...We have been riding there most every weekend now for more then two years and other then a few fist fights we've never seen a problem. Just good times, many good people and tons of good mud.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! the new 850xp's are pretty awesome!


----------



## Bacon

*Going through the motions*

Howdy! Just recently got in to riding after my first purchase of a '11 KVF750. I've ridden since I was barely big enough to put both feet down onto the pegs but it hasn't been until recently that I've been introduced to muddin' (spelled m-u-d-n-aposta-fee). REAL muddin' like you see at the High Lifter events anyway. I've stuck mostly with the trails (what few that are available in Northern VA) mostly in the Shenandoah but, with a better job (recently acquired) comes a bigger budget, and as such more freedom to travel with my new toy.
Now, unfortunately for me the chances of taking my stock machine through a nice nasty pit more than a couple feet deep are slim at best so some modification seems to be in order. I love to tinker, but as far as ATVs go, this is new territory for me, which is why I'm here! Hoping to find some great information on turning my big bad brute into an even bigger badder brute, maybe find some great places to ride and meet some fellow riders along the way! Well met, MIMB!

-Ofc. Bacon
'11 KVF750 Brute Force STOCK! for now...


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome!!! You'll love it here!! Be prepared to spend money & turn wrenches


----------



## wcs61

Well not exactly new but finally got home from work and updated my Avatar and signature. Check out the snorkels the previous owner installed. As I said before the previous owner liked deep water. I plan on redoing them and I guess installing 3" tubes since some claim it's the best size. I'll have to check with the neighbor and see if he jetted this thing. Hell I need to check on whether he installed new springs in the belt drive since he added bigger tires.


----------



## monksblood

Hi, I am am from Moose Jaw and just got a 700 Grizzly. Just finished doing the first oil change and will probably do some mods this winter when my warranty runs out. The shop where I bought my bike seemed a little upset that I said that I would not be using their fluids in my new bike. I don't think they would be happy to see big tires, rad relocate and snorkles coming in the door


----------



## Polaris425

^ probably not! Lol welcome!


----------



## greenkitty7

Welcome everyone!


----------



## contractor09

Josh from selma AL, great forum, have fixed my brute with the info found here. i have a 08 bf 750 with a gorrila 6 inch with 29.5s. We mostly creek ride here to the river


----------



## 2010850xp

my name is marc i live in lewisville tx in the dfw area. i moved here from nc where i was in the marines. love this forum now that i found it. looking for people to ride with in my area. here is the monster i ride


----------



## CumminsPower24

:welcome:

good lookin popo, pretty big.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## phreebsd

That popo rox!! Prolly my fav now!


----------



## 2010850xp

thanks guys


----------



## Roffler

Nathan here, I live outside St Louis mo. Been reading this forum for about a year and finally decided to join. I ride a 2010 outlander 800 xtp. All the usual stuff done to it, 2" lift, rack rad, 30" silverbacks and so on. This weekend I am swapping out my rdc lift for the new hl lift and gonna stuff some 31s on diesels under it. Gonna use the video I saw here to mold my floorboards. Ill get some before and after pics for everyone.


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome! Let's see that Outty!


----------



## Roffler

650Brute said:


> Welcome! Let's see that Outty!


here it is all cleaned up, its the last day it will look like this. plus a pic of my favorite riding buddies sportsman and the new 31s


----------



## 650Brute

Nice!!!


----------



## BABY420

*Whats up everyone*

just joined from south louisiana i like to ride and i also like to party


----------



## BABY420

*this is what i ride*


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new comers!


----------



## samuelm

hey im new here my name is sam and im from madison MS ive got a 420 rancher on 27 inch vamps wides all around if any one from madison or anywhere in ms needs someone to ride with just let me know


----------



## devildog0331

Michael here from Texas. Houston to Louisiana. So always looking to ride with people. Love this place. Just got my 2012 brute 750 July 4th weekend. Semper Fi 2010850xp I was at Pendleton


----------



## Sportsman500

hey this is zack and i have a 2000 polaris sportsman 500 that is currently stock but im looking to add a snorkel (if you have one already plz show me how you did it with some pics)


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!

Sportsman there is a thread for older sportsman in the polaris how-to section.


----------



## STYKO

Hello everyone, Ryan here from Alberta, we quad and drink beer here too!!!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider

STYKO said:


> Hello everyone, Ryan here from Alberta, we quad and drink beer here too!!!!!!!


 Welcome STYKO / Ryan !


----------



## Golani

How's it hangin y'all. 

I'm new here and pretty new to ATVs in general. I've got a 2002 Kawi 650 Prairie that I'm fixing up. FYI - I'm looking for 650 Prairie or BF 650 SRA plastics. Will also be looking for a master cylinder and brake pads.

Thanks for havin me. I live in Houston TX and I'll probably be looking for events once I get this thing looking ready for the mud and trails.

Also always interested in hunt'n n fish'n buds, the fun but responsible kind, no pointing guns at each other or other dumb stuff like that.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## CountryboyNC

Whats up guys. From NC. Riding a Sportsman 700 racked rad, snorks, 29.5 skinny wides and a few other odds and ends. Always looking for people to ride with. Got 8 years as a grunt in the Army and im the police now...now noone will like me here haha


----------



## wyo58

CountryboyNC said:


> Whats up guys. From NC. Riding a Sportsman 700 racked rad, snorks, 29.5 skinny wides and a few other odds and ends. Always looking for people to ride with. Got 8 years as a grunt in the Army and im the police now...now noone will like me here haha


Lol, welcome countryboy! Thanks for serving our country! Nothing wrong with police they are people just like everyone else, some good, some bad.


----------



## Brute650i

welcome all


----------



## bruteforcebill

hey guys , new here live in Rhode Island and i hate it keep losing all our places to ride. Great sight though, bike is in my sig


----------



## BF2012

Been lurking here for awhile. This probably the best forum /best group of riders online/best moderated site i have been in.
Been riding out of Florence S.C. for the last 28 years. Work as a county Paramedic in Florence.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## ernieb62

*hello*

my name is Ernie. I live in south mississippi. I love to work on atv's and have really enjoyed reading the last 2 nights on some of the repairs on different bikes. Hope to join the manual section tomorrow so I can download some manuals!!!!


----------



## 650Brute

Welcome!!! Best atv stop on the web!!!!

MIMB FTW


----------



## jason taylor

Hi everyone i enjoy reading the comments posted on here an the help everyone provides to each other. I have a '07 brute force 750 anna '08 king quad 750. No mods just tires an rims. Thinkin bout snorklin the brute force but wanna do it right the first time any tips are welcome, thanks Jason.


----------



## Polaris425

We can def. help w/ snorkeling. CHeck the kawi section under how to at the top for snorks. Full DIY write up w/ pics.


----------



## jlgil73

Welcome.


----------



## Tankfxr

Newbie here. Just saying Hi to everyone. Ive got an 09 Yamaha Big bear 400 camoflage. Its completely stock. Would like to do some stuff to it. Just not may aftermarket parts or ideas on line. Looking for some ideas on lifts etc. Any ideas or leads on a good direction to go would be great. I live on the gulf coast so when im not working im fishing and when im not fishing i try and get the 4 wheeler out of the garage and find somewhere to ride.


----------



## Brute650i

welcome


----------



## KVF 650 prairie

Hi all i am a new member on this awsome site but i have used info from this site in the past couple of months that was very helpful.I would like to thank in advance all members that have helped out us country boys.I hope i can help some one out as i have realy apreciated the help myself. Good Muddin All


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!!


----------



## dhosey

Hello all,

Just joined yesterday after gathering much helpful information from here over the past several months I figured I should sign up to donate help back. This is a great site with lots of helpful people and I think I will be sticky around awhile.... 05 brute 750.


----------



## DaveMK1

Welcome to brute force central. Anything and everything you ever wanted to know about that thing between your legs you will find here.

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaSam

*BamaSam here*

Really looking forward to the site.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome & roll tide!! How'd you find us?


----------



## BamaSam

Funny you should ask. I ran across some one who had some tires for sale and could not establish contact(no phone number). so I googled his screen name 1SWEETHONDA and chased him over to here. Still no contact.


----------



## joemel

welcome bama we have a sec post on here get on it and talk smack with us GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## BamaSam

Thanks Joemel, I'll look in but I try to avoid smack talk. It always seems to come back to haunt me.lol


----------



## Maxwell

*Greetings*

Hello all! new member from NW Indiana


----------



## BamaSam

I new also but welcome aboard!


----------



## Polaris425

BamaSam said:


> Funny you should ask. I ran across some one who had some tires for sale and could not establish contact(no phone number). so I googled his screen name 1SWEETHONDA and chased him over to here. Still no contact.


Aw.. I Was hoping you were gonna say you were rolling around TTown & Saw this:


----------



## BamaSam

I like that. You would'nt happen to know how to get in touch with 1sweethonda would you? I checked his profile for phone number, I've sent email and no response. I really want those Mudlites.


----------



## Polaris425

Nah I don't know. Don't even recognize the name really so he must not get online much.


----------



## BrutusMaximus

Name is AJ. Been checking around the forum and I think its great. I think I already read all the how-tos and could fix my brute before I even buy it (thanks phree and nmkawi and others).I'm looking to join the brute family as soon as i save the $$. :You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## cm113

Hello, just wanted to say hi before I posted a question or two. Been on dirt bikes since I was 6 hrs old and just traded for my first 4 wheeler about a month ago. I figured there had to be something to riding these things so i thought i would try it. Traded for a 07 brute that I brought home as a rolling chassis and a bunch of boxes. Rebuilt the engine and finally got it together last night with the first ride being today. Pleasantly surprised and impressed with the power and ride. 

Anyway, great site and there appears to be quite a bit of knowledge to tap into on here.


----------



## dr006dr

Hi from Houston Texas!! My name is Robert and i've been riding since I was n diapers. All makes an models. Just as of a few months ago I ended up selling my last bike. I have 4 kids and that forced me n 2 my empty garage. 6 bikes at 1 time, trying to keep up with all the maint, and custom work was over whelming. Im thinking I'm gonna buy another 1 soon and hide it at my shop and sneak out when they r n school or something. Lol..... Anyways I heard about the site from a local.


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome to the site guys, and I can't wait to see those new lights, been wanting to do custom projectors on my dodge 2500 for awhile now too....just don't care much for the ones currently available on the market.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## dr006dr

filthyredneck said:


> Welcome to the site guys, and I can't wait to see those new lights, been wanting to do custom projectors on my dodge 2500 for awhile now too....just don't care much for the ones currently available on the market.
> 
> Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


NP. I can do em'. I'm about 6-7 sets n the hole right now. I should b able to catch up within a week.


----------



## grcthird

I came over here looking for a few parts, I have had numerous ATVs and currently have a Teryx with a blown up engine. Into 4x4's and toys in general. Cool forum with several members somewhat local to me in Birmingham Alabama.


----------



## channelviewfireman

Hello everyone...I am new to the site and so far love it! I am looking for help on replacing the belt on my 2008 kawasaki brute force 650i. before I have just stretched it over, but then was told that is possibly why i am having belt problems. Is there a proper way to do it? Or is there possibly another problem why I am having issues keeping belts?


----------



## drtj

channelviewfireman said:


> Hello everyone...I am new to the site and so far love it! I am looking for help on replacing the belt on my 2008 kawasaki brute force 650i. before I have just stretched it over, but then was told that is possibly why i am having belt problems. Is there a proper way to do it? Or is there possibly another problem why I am having issues keeping belts?


 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18

welcome all new ppl


----------



## filthyredneck

channelviewfireman said:


> Hello everyone...I am new to the site and so far love it! I am looking for help on replacing the belt on my 2008 kawasaki brute force 650i. before I have just stretched it over, but then was told that is possibly why i am having belt problems. Is there a proper way to do it? Or is there possibly another problem why I am having issues keeping belts?


Welcome to the forum. There is a proper way, remove the primary and secondary clutches...makes it way easier. We have a how to on here that shows you, makes it very easy to do yourself.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## buford

Hello everyone this site is great


----------



## 1badbrute05

hello everyone im new too the site just purchased a 05 brute 750 lookin for parts on the web and came across the site great stuff on here 

ps. looking for front end parts also if anyone has some diff d shaft ect.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Welcome to the best Brute Site. :rock-on: Let the Mods begin


----------



## TankLT

Hi, I'm Rick, I'm a mudaholic. Picked up a used 05 750 and have already experienced the flashing dash and overheat. Thanks to this site further enabling my addiction I have been soldering wires and ordering oil coolers and generally getting deeper in the stuff.


----------



## IBREAKPARTS

Hey guys whats up?? new to this forum. looking for anyone who rides at willow eddies. i ride when ever i can every other weekend. 2000 miles on my honda since 2009. still tickin. just broke a tie rod but its in the shop getting the bearings and seals and tie rod ends replaced. then out to willow eddies next friday and sat. any one else going would like to start riding with a group.


----------



## Cobb_05

Just wanted to jump in here and say hey. Just got my Brute last month and glad i found this sit!!! Man the things you can do to the rig! Only if i can talk the wife into letting me mod so i can fit in lol 

O ya and if anyone is in North East Arkansas PM because me and all my buds ride all the time.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new peoples!!! :rockn:


----------



## papaslim

Polaris425 said:


> New to the forum? Introduce yourself here, tell us a little about you, and your quad!
> 
> Also, note that you will need to click the activation link in the email you will receive after you sign up, before you can post.


Hello fellow mud buddies. Long time mudder first time forum. Ive grown to like the trails more than a mud pit now that I have a wheeler of my own lol. I still get carried away at times to get things started. I got a 09 brute petty much stock except for some 26x9x12 kenda bear claws on ss 312s all the way around, got a lil over 3k on it already, I like to cover ground in a hurry if I need to.:rockn: I also custom fit some acerbes hand guards and shock covers.
Its been a really tough machine so far, ive wiped it out on a wet rd. "who put that water there" flipped it over in about a ft of water kept running and never got any water in any fluids and hit a culvert trying to wheely "loose gravel suuux" this **** thing just cant get enough but will get away not funny at the time. nothing special pics coming. id like a long travel kit one day, it just looks good. Happy trails!


----------



## pdm25150

*New guy from Virginia*

Hello, wanted to say hey, new gut from Va. i have a 1997 Honda foreman 400 4x4 pretty much stock. Like 4 wheelin, playin in the mud and trail riding. Hunting, fishing and drag racing. Mechanic by trade, over 40 and still likes to play in the mud. I just dont heal like i used to.............:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome pdm!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Whats up fellas been in a lil while but mainly jus scoping it out and soakin up all the mod tricks for the brute, jus gettin into the deep stuff i sold my small bike to another guy on this forum but hes making it nasty kinda wish I didn't sell now but its all good I still get to ride it and ride with him coodos to the info on here its much appreciated


----------



## DirtyBrutes

New guy from Florida. Just wantto say hi and love the forum so far. This looks like Brute Force Heaven!


----------



## abrady

New to the site 09 550 H1 artic cat. from central Florida.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Roboquad

DirtyBrutes said:


> New guy from Florida. Just want to say hi and love the forum so far. This looks like Brute Force Heaven!


 Hey where from? I ride the east coast. 5A / River Run and Valkeria. there are lots of locals headed to Mud Muckers on the 22nd weekend....welcome here...:newbie:


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Roboquad said:


> Hey where from? I ride the east coast. 5A / River Run and Valkeria. there are lots of locals headed to Mud Muckers on the 22nd weekend....welcome here...:newbie:


 
Im an hour north of Tampa. Ride Rancho mostly. I wish I could make it to Mud Muckers. If anything changes Ill let you know. Thanks. Would like to try 5A / River Run and Valkeria also. Maybe we can meet up sometime.


----------



## Brutus3458

*Newbie........*

Whats up guys, Newbie from NH, love the site! 2011 Brute 750i, 26"x10" Kenda Executioners all the way around, soon to build MIMB snorkels and wild boar rad relocation kit..........


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome to all the new people from all over. MIMB still growing strong!

:mimbrules:


----------



## Guest

New guy here from Merritt Island (central Florida)
I picked up a 06 brute force 750, (basket case) and in the process of putting back together. Just waiting on thew top end to come back from millennium tech.
Lot's of great info here, and seems like most of the mods on here are already done when I got it.


----------



## wcs61

Welcome nitro....We have a few 06 six's running around on here.


----------



## joe310us

hey guys i got an 08 ranger on 27xxl foward a arms and an 07 arctic cat 500 auto always broke maybe i ride to hard or well who knows im fixing to do a top end on it again but think its time to really break it looking at bbk and clutches etc its stock motor snorkeled and on 30xxl all axles been changed 10 or 15 times but im looking to make it stand up and go dont need top speed only ride tops 30mph any ideas


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! slap up some pics of that ranger in the Polaris section!


----------



## AMC

Howdy....43 married 1 boy 13.

Love riding so much I joined a local club to do it more often...and legaly.

Ride a 05 350 Rancher....got about 1000 hrs on it.

I may get stuck.........but I can get it out by my self. I'm usually the crazy joker in the front anyway.

Glad I found this site......need good sourcess of info.

AMC


----------



## 2MUDDEE4WORDS

After lurking a few times I decided to join in the fun - Hubby got me out riding about 6 years ago - loved it so much he had to buy me a 450 Foreman, rode that for a couple of years to get my "legs" and upgraded to the 700 Cat.

Hi Big D and all the other muddy girls here - I will post pics soon!

Dee


----------



## NMKawierider

2MUDDEE4WORDS said:


> After lurking a few times I decided to join in the fun - Hubby got me out riding about 6 years ago - loved it so much he had to buy me a 450 Foreman, rode that for a couple of years to get my "legs" and upgraded to the 700 Cat.
> 
> Hi Big D and all the other muddy girls here - I will post pics soon!
> 
> Dee


Welcome Dee, glad you decided to join us. Lots of great people here.


----------



## jctgumby

Great to see some more female riders. Welcome Dee


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yep! Welcome aboard!


----------



## nasty650

Whats up, im scott from nc, always been nothing but a Kawasaki Fan, i used to have a 300 bayou 4x4 which was the toughest atv ever built, now i have a 08 650 sra, lift,snorkled and exhaust snorkled, 29.5 outlaws mxt on front and 29.5 owtlaws on front, in process of more lift,rejet,relocate rad,winch and clutch springs.......i do have one issue my front left tire keeps hitting my exhaust pipe and floor board....any ideas...thanks


----------



## Big D

Hey Dee

:welcome:

Good to have you here.
Guys, Dee is a friend of mine....a real mudder...and a Cat girl. Treat her well.


----------



## 2MUDDEE4WORDS

Thanks for the warm welcome gang - looking forward to hanging out with this awesome group!
D


----------



## jctgumby

Now D you know us. Would you expect anything less? lol


----------



## Polaris425

^ haha.. 

Any friend of yours is a friend of ours D.


----------



## Big D

jctgumby said:


> Now D you know us. Would you expect anything less? lol





Polaris425 said:


> ^ haha..
> 
> Any friend of yours is a friend of ours D.



I'm sure you'll be as nice to her as you are to me, 'cause
:mimbrules:


----------



## lobo joe

hello everybody, Im lobo joe, just bought a 09 brute force 750 i, glad to see such a great group of guys willing to help and share info! I have a lot of questions lol will do my research on the forums before I get down to the nitty gritty, thanks again


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome lobo joe.


----------



## truckertom89

*cochranvilles finest*

hey yall. my name is tom. ride a 09 850xp hope to see yall on the trails


----------



## Big D

The gang continues to grow. Welcome guys!


----------



## joehale

Hello. New to the site. I have a 2001 Honda Foreman Rubicon. I have had it for all ten years of its life, and i love it. It has had a lot of downtime, but i have recently renewed my love for mudding now that we have access to the _mighty_ Rio Grande. ATVing is great, but it lacks the luster without some MUD! 
I actually found this site while I was Googling a how to on snorkeling it. This is a great site, looking forward to some good reads and maybe if I get it together, I could pass a little help to someone else?? 
Anyone here have anything on snorkeling my relic?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

You should be able to take the factory snorkle off the air box and.start your pvc piping.from there. It shouldn't be too hard to piece it together. But piece it all together and mark it all before you glue the.first piece. Use a little silicone where you pvc gone in the air box. And order a jet kit. 

I wish i was riding.


----------



## jcoon85

New guy here from central FL. Thinking of trading in my YZ450F for a Brute Force 750. Tired of always being beat & broken and just looking to go play in the mud. I've grown up riding at Croom & Rancho, now I'm looking into buying some property out at River Ranch.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## Just_Crusin18

Whats up! my name is Mike i came across this site and joined hoping to get a little feedback on a few things. My current rides are an '10 Brute 750i all stock soon to be a project. And an 06 Arctic Cat 650 H1 nothin special just a work bike around the deer lease and what not. Looking forward to talkin to some people since i have seen most people ride brutes on here.


----------



## 750bf

hey this is James. I am from KY. I ride only Kawasaki's. To me they are the best. I work on all small engines, especially ATVS. I have 2 kids who ride with me, been riding since before they were born and on a bike at 3 months. It's my daughter though that is the dare devil. we have exciting riding here in the mts.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## tredav39

Hi my name is trevor i am new to this site i live in jacksonville tx i drive a 04 rancher with 28'' tires and 102ss wheels i love to ride i live eat and sleep atvs trucks and motorcycles and or any thing that has and engine i love tring to make small things go fast.


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome Trevor


----------



## Shrek

Welcome Trevor, James, and Mike.... Greetings from Southeast Texas 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.397046,-94.168278
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikdrincon

Hey guys Joined up a little while ago. My name is Ken live in Winnipeg, MB, Canada. Ride a 2009 Rincon with 27mudbugs on itp ss212's, BRGR, 2.5 lift and snorkeled. Enjoy hitting the mud or just general trail riding. 
Do alot of snowmobiling in the off season when the quad gets parked for winter. 

Cheers.


----------



## Graves650i

Hey guys, I joined about a month ago. My name is Tony and i live in baton rouge louisiana (GEAUX TIGERS!!!) I have a 2008 brute 650i with 29.5 laws on ss 212 wheels, MIMB Snorks, lifted radiator, HMF slip on and a 2500 warn winch. Had a foreman on 30inch silverbacks...may she rest in pieces lol


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome to all the new people. Keep 'em comin'


----------



## vipercgd

Hello to all. I am without a ride for now but hope to get another one (2006 BF 650) soon. 
I also have a question I hope yall can answer for me. Is there a limit on the number of manuals that can be downloaded after paying the subscription price? Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Polaris425

3 per day I think.


----------



## NMKawierider

vipercgd said:


> Hello to all. I am without a ride for now but hope to get another one (2006 BF 650) soon.
> I also have a question I hope yall can answer for me. Is there a limit on the number of manuals that can be downloaded after paying the subscription price? Thanks in advance for your answers.


Welcome vipercgd. One question. With no quad, what do you need with all the manuals?


----------



## primetime1267

WELCOME GUYS!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rbaldwin

Hey guys, Robert here. This site has saved me a ton of money so far. It is packed with all of the Brute info a man could ask for. Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425

man that's an awesome graphic, did you do that? PM me if you did please.


----------



## rbaldwin

Thanks. Yes sir I did. PM sent


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Josh here, sporting a 08 750 brute, custom snorkwerx,hmf full setup,2" extreme with hl springs. maroon primary,almond secondary and 56 gram epi weights. dayco xtx, 2500lb venom with amstel. 29.5 swamp lites Love the site, saved me tons with all the info. Just wish we brute owners could find a cheap replacement for the fuel pump issue, seen the threads on it here just havnt decided what to do with mine yet.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Welcome


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome newbies.... And rbaldwin thats sweet lookin. I need to get photoshop on my pc one of these days.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek

:WAYV: Welcome all Newbs!! I love to see the sight growing..

Rbaldwin we aren't far from each other at all. I'm in Silsbee bud. we need to go ride sometime.. pm sent to ya


----------



## Boosterseat

Hey new guy here im not to picky when it comes to brand but I own a yfz 450 and a 05 750 brute on 29.5 swamp lites


----------



## Shrek

Welcome Boosterseat! 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396901,-94.168069


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## asheborogn

Im new to this site. Just bought my 2012 Brute last Friday.. Im in the center of NC and Im new to the Brute Force.... Hope it will be a good and dependable ATV...


----------



## Shrek

asheborogn said:


> Im new to this site. Just bought my 2012 Brute last Friday.. Im in the center of NC and Im new to the Brute Force.... Hope it will be a good and dependable ATV...


Welcome friend.. Your at the right place and keep a thermometer handy because I'm sure you'll have BRUTE FEVER very soon!! 






Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## BAYOUBOY

i am also new here i an Jason Floyd i own a KAWASAKI BAYOU a very trusty bike and so far i really like the site:newbie:


----------



## lsvt4

My name is Victor New to the site and also first purchased 2012 brute force 750


----------



## blue beast

welcome new peeps


----------



## Fourxfool

Just another new guy here. Anyone on here from Washington state? I ride a 2008 Brute. Its got 26" ITP terra x's and a few other mods. Do most of my riding during the winter in the snow. Headed out saturday to play in the snow. Nice forum, though I'm not really into mud riding it does have tons of great info.
And by the way the pic hasn't been edited at all. This is why I ride the Mts of Washington.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Welcome new guys. Wow 4xfool, that's a great photo! We don't have mountains in MS. Well maybe a mountain of beer cans, ha


----------



## eighty6ramam

*newbie*

hey Brian here. ridin on a 08 suzuki kingquad 450, snorkeled, 2" lift, dalton clutch with 1.5 shim and 26"mudlites. does everything i need it too even though a lil more rpm would be nice. like riding trails as much as muddin. only thing i want to change is a slightly taller tire. would like to see more suzukis out there!!!!


----------



## move

Howdy folks! 

I got a Polaris Ranger, two Honda 350D's and live in central Mississippi. Do majority of my riding at Rocks Bottom.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Name's Jaime, I enjoy buying wrecked can am's and fixing them when im not workin or riding. I have two modded out Gade's and almost have my outlander ready. Wife rides a big brute and dont like can am's. Each to there own right. Mostly ride River Run in Jacksonville texas :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome to the forum new guys. Ya'll will love it here.


----------



## Big D

:welcome:


----------



## Keith J

Hello everyone, I am Keith. don't have a ride, but looking to get in the game soon. I am getting out of the car scene. Just don't have time to drive anymore. I have a 06 vette right now that I am trying to sell.
Have my choices narrowed down to a Can-Am Outlander MAX 800R XT
and a Polaris Sportsman Touring 850 EPS. Any advice either way would be appreciated. I will be using it for an all purpose rig, no heavy mudding, but I will be be swapping the tires out for 28's ASAP after I get it. Also anywhere I can get a good deal on either of the above rides would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## jbb

hey everyone. new here. forum looks great. good to find a good atv forum.


----------



## amc27961

*Hi*

I am new and cannot find a thing on here. =)
I am not an ATV chick, I'm looking on here for my dad. He has a 750 Brute Force.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Amc there ae a few people parting out brutes in the for sale section. Ur I don't know if you'll be able to get just a head from them. We do have some other options though, one of our motor builders might have one lying around.


----------



## bigrig76

hello everybody my name is roger. 
i love the brute even tho i only have 33 hours on it. I dont have any mods done to it as far as iam concerned after seeing all the crazy machines on here
but my first mod will be the mimb snorks forsure !!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Shrek

bigrig76 said:


> i love the brute even tho i only have 33 hours on it. I dont have any mods done to it as far as iam concerned after seeing all the crazy machines on here
> but my first mod will be the mimb snorks forsure !!!


Welcome to the family . Those snorks are the cheapest and best insurance for a Brute.. Hands down. That's my $.02




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Hey guys iam a newbie and just recently got a 2012 brute 750 just put a 2 inch HL lift kit 28 skinny radial laws mounted on itp ss212wheels. Hope to have more mods soon! ill keep updating as i put my more on .can't wait to test it out.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Post up some pics of it in the official kawi pic thread!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Yea, it says Newbie under my username. I just recently bought a 2011 Brute, put 29.5 laws, lift, exhaust, snorks, spacers + more to come. I saw the MIMB stickers on everyone elses brutes and figured id research what it was. Now im a member and dont know what i would do with out u guys!! thanks!! best forum there is!


----------



## Remington721

hey, im new to this site, live up here in British Columbia Canada, i ride just an 2006 brute 650i nothing special stock except for tires.


----------



## NMKawierider

Remington721 said:


> hey, im new to this site, live up here in British Columbia Canada, i ride just an 2006 brute 650i nothing special stock except for tires.


Welcome to the site


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

How ya doing mud bros? new to the site. found out about you guys through filthyredneck. he's a top notch brute guy and so i took his advice and here i am. i will get some pics up eventually. i have a 2009 brute 750i 2inch lift, 29.5s, teyrx gears, snorkeled, soon to have a 3inch mimb intake snork and currently looking to upgrade to 31inch laws. gotta wish list of things i need but ya know how that goes. anyways so far i enjoy the forms and the help guys. Merry Christmas and happy new years


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Welcome new guys! 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

welcome to the MIMB family


----------



## wmredneck

Hey guys sorry it's taken me so long to post here.

I've got an 06 brute that I'm currently having painted and Powder-coated. I live in West Monroe la but I travel full time.

Love the site forums info and members are great. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Graysen

Hello i live by Barrie in Ontario Canada i am 18 years old i've been riding for about 8-10 years i acquired my first ATV by smashing my grandfathers ATV i hit a tree and wrote it off was racing around a corner and hit a rut and lost her. Soo my grandfather gave it to me and bought a 700, $3,000 later i had her back on the trails and i love the mud and i cannot stop spending money on her to make it bigger and bader :saevilw:


----------



## brute force mad

hello everyone just joined the forum and have already found some excellent threads i have a 2005 bruteforce 750 and would love to talk to people on here about setting the clutch and belt deflection up properly thanks.


----------



## mikeyday18

Hey guys another " newb " here just sayin howdy lol


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## dirtyredneck

what's up i got a 05' brute 650 sra 2 inch lift and 26 mud traxx xl's just love to ride and upgrade my bike and try to do most of it myself.


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome to all the new guys...

Man I remember when I was the only "*******" name on here lol, now they coming out from everywhere 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernboy08

Hey I've already been posting but figured I should post here too. I'm 22 and been riding for many years. I just bought my first bruteforce as a Christmas gift for me lol. Already changing the diff bolts. Soon to be mods include snorkels, radiator relocate, washer mod. Love this site


----------



## wmredneck

filthyredneck said:


> Welcome to all the new guys...
> 
> Man I remember when I was the only "*******" name on here lol, now they coming out from everywhere
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


This has been my screen name since high school lol. I was a lil more country back then. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## enforcer

Been on the site for a couple of weeks now. Found some great info so far. Just bought an '07 Brute sra already have done a custome snork and speakers. 28" vamp edl's are on their way along with a 2" lift and clutch springs.


----------



## Shrek

Welcome to all Newbs!!!! Glad to have y'all


----------



## teryxrider1979

Hiya, Well i have been on the site for a few weeks now, and everyone has been VERY helpful. All the knowledge on here is astounding. Yall are really puttin a hurtin on my wallet with all the great mods though. JK Read the sig for what I ride. I will post up some pics just as soon as i get home and get the rest of my mods done.


----------



## almightyjoebro

Hi everyone! I joined the site today. I've been a member of Highlifter forums for a while, but I got kind of sick of all the trolling that was going on. I'm from Southwest Mississippi. I ride a 2002 Honda Rancher 350 ES 4x4. I've put 27" 'Zillas on it, a jet kit, hmf pipe, and a k&n filter.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! No Trolling here, so you should enjoy it! Besides, we need more honda people!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Hello everyone! I'm a new member that just joined about 10 minutes ago, been on Highlifter forums for a bit and decided to try out a different forum so, here I am! Currently in San Antonio, TX but am from Longview, TX and do most of my riding around there in East TX. For now I have a 93 Big Bear 350 4x4 with 26in skinny wide Mudzillas, 2in lift, snorkle, and more to come! Looking forward to see what this forum has to offer!!!!


----------



## samtj85

Hi everyone I'm Sam... I have a 06 kawasaki prairie 360 4x4 and a 95 yamaha moto 4 350 2x4... I work maintenance at a hospital in Fort Smith AR. Don't got a lot of money or time but, I love to ride so any info I can get to save a dollar or a minute is awesome. Love the site... its been very helpful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## BRUTE05

Name is Derek, live in Canada and run with a 05 bruteforce 650. Love the machine and look at getting a new 750 soon.


----------



## Justinthib

*05 brute*

Rebuilding my brute & having a hard time deciding if I should go with a 800 or just go all the way with the 840cc


----------



## kawicav

Name is Ben been a member for a while but often find myself far to lazy to post. Have a 2011 brute 650i. This site rocks has helped me big time with pretty much everything I've done to bike so far. Thanks to all


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new people!


----------



## zeebs

New to the site. Im from Minnesota and ride a 08 sportsman 800. Not much mud up here like down south but I try to hit the trails often and enjoy the sport every chance I get.


----------



## whoolieshop

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! Everyone here is pretty great not infected with the bickering you find on other sites!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog4x4

New to the site from good old VA. Great site ya'll have going and always looking for new places to ride. Not much to say about my wheeler / sxs but if you are not floating you ain't riding! SNORKLE UP!!!


----------



## 12Brute750

Just bought a 2012 Brute Force 750 for myself and a Brute Force 300 for the wife. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks and have learned a ton. Thanks MIMB


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

welcome!


----------



## E.A.

Hey I’m Evan from sc and I spend all my time fixing a brute and trying to ride slipped in on the site a few times in the past to rob some info finally made it round to becoming part of it really like the site and the info you can get from here


----------



## whoolieshop

Welcome evan! Our crew visits Carolina adventure world on occasion but we normally make the three hour haul to busco beach! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlos

hi my name is carl and i just joined the site and had a look around, lots of info on tires bikes etc
got a 09 kawi bf750 and live in manitoba canada.


----------



## zeebs

Welcome to the site


----------



## Cody

Hi Im new to the site and am still finding my way around. I have a 2007 Can-Am Outlander 800. I have some 30" Silverbacks on 14" wheels for sale. The tires are like new and the rims are in great shape also.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I'm Derek I'm new to the brutes been around several finally gave up on the grizzly and bought a 2011 750 thurs orders outlaw2s on black diesels HL signature series lift and wild boar radiator mount should all be here by the end of the week gona go ahead get started on snorkels n get my clutch springs on the way


----------



## negativ0001

HI there! I`m Endre form Transylvania Europe. I have a CF MOTO 500 and my friends a lot of Kawasaki BF, Suzukis, Sometimes i repair their ATVs and mine too. 
Glad to be here, i already red a lot of good things in this forum.


----------



## wmredneck

Welcome guys. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new guys!


----------



## mtdane

Hey all, Jeff here - just found out about this site yesterday. I've got a 04 Prairie 700 that's pretty much stock other than tires and wheels - looking to start making mods as time permits (and of course money!). Also got a 91 Honda 300 with 2" lift, snorkels, disc brakes, etc.


----------



## Stimpy

Hi folks, didn't post here when joined so I'll do it now. Names Brad, from Hamilton ms. Got a 08 brute 750i, 28in skinny maxis zillas on 14s. Radiator relocated, snorkeled, stock gutted exhaust, and 2in highlifter springs. Bike is currently tore apart awaiting a fuel pump and preparation for mud nats.


----------



## wc4life21

Hey guys, Im Dan from Waterloo, IA. Im a automated systems tech and just bought my first bike last summer. 2010 polaris 850, I rode it 300miles and decided mudding is what I like to do! I have a ************** snorkel kit, super atv 2" lift, boss tube sound system, 14"sti wheels and 27" sti tires (31 laws or 29.5 ol2 will be ordered by end of march) epi mudder clutch kit is coming! I joinded this site for info on mods to my bike and also to make some friends so I can plan trips to come ride down south and know where the hot spots are! thanks for a great site.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## iamtodd

*Hello,*

Hello All, came to check out the site and thought I would introduce myself.

Names Todd, Ive been riding for 4 years and only started doing performance tweaks in the last year to my 500cc AC.


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome to the forum

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Stogi

:welcome:


----------



## smittyl

*Complete noob here*

Whats up guys. New to the site and my brain literally hurts from soaking up all the info on here. Great Site. After riding my circa 1998 yamaha 250 to death i picked up a new to me 2010 BF 750. All i can say is WOW. I live here in east central Alabama where i work as a paramedic. Now...enough talking...lets go ride!


----------



## Brute Force2010

Hey, new to this site! Found some great info already, enough to turn my bike from zero to hero!



2010 brute force
31" outlaws, radiator move
Snorkeled, 2" lift
Hmf full system, dynateck programer
Ball joint hd tie rods


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

:welcome:


----------



## Freebird

Greetings gang...Keith here from east central Fla.....long time rider(old guy with a young heart!) just finding MIMB. Recently modded my '03 eiger 4x4 with 26 mudtraxx MT's and rims.....what a difference! :rockn: other mods soon but till then.... I am always on the lookout to go ridin anytime anywhere.....anybody in the south brevard area? call or txt anytime 321-537-4136


----------



## Shrek

Welcome Freebird!! Tell your friends about MIMB too lol 

Welcome to all the Newbies


----------



## LiftedForeman

Whats goin on guys and gals. Im kinda sorta new here at MIMB and just wanna introduce myself. My names Drake and im from Winnfield, Louisiana. If you know where that is please dont judge me for it LOL. But I love ridin fourwheelers and love working on them odly enough. I am devoted to the HONDA family and Love my 450's and 300's. I can solve almost anything wrong with either one. I usually stay on the Highlifter forums but here lately its over run with alot of B/S so I am crossing over to the MIMB family. Hopefully I will meet some cool people here and help some folks out. Dont be too shy to shoot me a PM on here or Highlifter (same username) if you have questions or need any help.


----------



## mjn

Hey everyone, hooked up here last week while searching for answers to a Brute issue.. Found it here!
Filthyredneck steered me in the right direction and now my new-to-me 750 rips!

I live in south Central Washington state, and not new to the ATV world. I've put over 8K on my 02 Honda Rancher, and can only hope the Kawi is half as reliable.

I ride a lot in Idaho, and here on my own place. Look forward to learning more about my machine.

Thanks again for the help recieved already!!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Welcome to MIMB!



Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while getting cake overtime baby-sitting 4 welders doing wet taps


----------



## austinlord13

*New Member*

Hello, my name is Austin Lord I ride/live in the Prattville, AL area. I ride a 2000 Arctic Cat 400 with Super Swamper Vampires.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! and Roll Tide!


----------



## gav09

My names Gavin. Just bought an 09 brute this weekend with only 190 miles. I'm a auto mechanic in south dakota


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Welcome to the mimb family gavin


----------



## jordy geiger

howdy im jordan i live in maine i ride a 93 kawasaki bayou 220. its got a 2 inch home made lift 25 inch kenda executioners and grabber green paint. its tiny but with the bigger rubber and foot of ground clearance i got places not even the 4wd dare go. i join in hopes to get some ideas on my snorkle its got to b hiddin due to maine laws so im looking for whats tiny and easy to work with. help would b awsome


----------



## mossyoak54

Hey everyone havent posted much on here but use it a lot for tech tips. I currently have 02 prairie 650 nyroc exhaust mod with custom tip, on my second rear axle, and 25" mudlites. In the next couple weeks im hoping to get my snorkels installed and 2'' lift put on.


----------



## r2swift

*What going on all!*

Nice to be here, 5A reguler. heres my list. hope I can help.

Yellow 06 Outty 650 HO, 
UNI air Filter,
HMF Penland Pro muffler,
Dobeck Fuel Control, 
Polished race radiator, 
Dolton clutch kit, 
Moose pro Belt,
Gorilla rad relocate, 
digital temp gauge, 
Rox Risers,
Pro taper Evo bars,
Yellow High lifter Hd Spings,
Mud industries snorkels kit, 
Hayden Fan Controler,
Denso Iridium plugs, 
Can am Hand gaurds, 
Venom 3000lbs winch, 
Rubber down 2" lift F/R, 
12" ITP Aluminum rims,
27"x9" 589 Front, 27"x12" 589 Rear,
Custom LED Tail light,
New fuel pump, 
Billet fuel cap, 
billet shift knob,
Billit brake cap, 
Kolpin Over under fender extenders, 
Aftermarket Bumpers F/R. 
Big bore kit soon. 
And the owner of ABS bailbonds Titusville Fl 321 593-0051 if you need us. <!-- / sig -->
<!-- controls -->


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! glad to have more outty people!


----------



## jprzr

I think I introduced my self once but I duno any names Justin got a 2012 brute 750 2 inch lift 28 terms on bandit wheels savant mfg front bumper pink primary green secondary springs exhaust snorkel but many more mods to come thanks to my buddy telling me bout this site and you guys at. M.I.M.B

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## wfocf

hey new to the place from bham alabama ride 06 bf 750i


----------



## jpence

my name is josh from new hope, north bama. got a 07 bf 28 silverbacks submarine snorkels hmf xl slip on and k&n air


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!!! ROLL TIDE! If you are still having trouble posting let me know.


----------



## OutlanderOutlaw

*New member here***OutlanderOutlaw***

Greetings fellow Muddy Bleeders!! New to forums and wanted to stop by and say hello from sunny Myrtle Beach, SC. So....Hello!!!! 
Stay Muddy!!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## MudDWG

New guy here...I got a yeller '12 500 HO 28" Zillas and a lift kit on the way....mud nats here I come


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome to all of the new people. This is a great site with a lot of great people always willing to help.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

gav09 said:


> My names Gavin. Just bought an 09 brute this weekend with only 190 miles. I'm a auto mechanic in south dakota


You got the same color and year lol that I bought 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

Welcome new peeps to M.I.M.B family


----------



## burger01

Hi everyone, from Clinton Ontario, got my self a 2008 Brute 750, lots of power, need to get some extras done to it, was riding a king quad 700, Out lander 400, polaris 450, LTZ 400 suzuki, looking for info to put a rad on my racks and snorkels for the mud and water.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy

Hello everyone new to the site I find it to be a good site lots of info here I'm from edson Alberta I just bought my first 2007 brute 750 and love it


----------



## Rooster

*New B*

WHAZZZZ UP??? of course I am new to MIMB not to muddin!!!! my new wheeler is a 2012 Honda Foreman 500 26 inch Zillas and a massive grill guard. custom stand alone Tune box with 70 amp hour dry cell batt. and of course it's Ipod ready!!!! I am looking for a good place to ride with my wife and two daughters,,,, North Mississippi would be preferred any body know of a place?


----------



## Nine5Three

Hey everyone, 
Not new to mudding, just the forum. My ride is a 2010 Grizzly 700 with snorkels, radiator on the rack, 28" Outlaws on SS wheels with spacers and more. Just traded the wife's Sportsman 700 for a 2012 Ranger XP LE in Magnetic Metallic. Stumbled upon this forum looking for snorkel tips for the Ranger.

Oh yeah, Southeast Ga. here!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## oxidized_black

*hello from fort mcmurray, alberta.*
*looks like a great site... glad you welcomed me, thank you.*
*this is what i play with...*










2005 Yamaha Grizzly - *Power Up Kit, Clutch Kit, Juice Rev Box, E-Series Exhaust, Fender Flares, Yamaha Aluminum Skid Plates, Yamaha Front & Rear Bumper Kit, ITP 27" XTR Mud Lites on 14" ITP SS108 Rims, Warn 2500lb winch. *


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## eudora08

Whats up. I am new the the site but not to the game. I have an 07 420 rancher 4x4. I love it and cant get enough. She is having some problems i need to get working on. She cranks up and runs but is smoking really bad. Any ideas........


----------



## Batman6t9

Hi everybody new to the site. From Port Allen, La. Tried searching so I don't get chewed out for not searching and everytime I start typing on my phone it moves to the header page and can't type what I'm searching for


----------



## keithstan08

hello... the name is keith...ive been reading a lot of things on the site....i have a 07 brute force 750... i love it but been struggling a lil bit here lately...hopefully someone will be able to help me out...ive been all through the four-wheeler so i may be able to help someone else also....


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Andyareyouok

Hey guys and girls , new to posting but have been a member for a while . From Florence MS and own a 2010 brute 750 . Have been stalking the threads for a while to decide what I wanted to do to my bike . I think I'm finally complete ...thanks to alot of the how to's and the feedback given to other members. Glad to be able to go to one spot for almost all of my brute needs


----------



## mxhunter147

Hello everyone, my name is Hunter. I just got rid of my rzr s and bought an 06 brute force 750. It has a 1.5" lift, 27" mud b***** on 12" supergrip wheels, a dynatek cdi box, and I just finished the MIMB snorkels, after swamping it the first day I owned it. 

Hope to learn some good info on here


----------



## Cash

Hello everyone! New to this site but not to forums. My ride is 09 Rzr le with a combination of the Superatv 6in lift and extreme 3in kit. Fox shocks, 31 ol's skinnys. And a whole lot of other add ons. 



I'm not lost! I'm exploring!


----------



## brutemike

Welcome too mimb.

commando tapatalk


----------



## RYAN.

Hello glad to find a semi local forum =]

06 400 Kittykat
29.5 laws 
bone stock now
lift jet pipe springs and low reverse coming


----------



## Polaris425

Cash said:


> Hello everyone! New to this site but not to forums. My ride is 09 Rzr le with a combination of the Superatv 6in lift and extreme 3in kit. Fox shocks, 31 ol's skinnys. And a whole lot of other add ons.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not lost! I'm exploring!


say what! post up some pics of that bad boy in the SxS section if you havent already! :rockn:


Welcome new peeps!


----------



## carthief007

well im keith,live in pittsburgh pa...05 BF with a dynatek cdi,27" mudlites,HMF...heres my ride
a clean picture


----------



## jprzr

Welcome to mimb 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## gargoyle725

*fl newbie*

hey all I am new to the site. My son and I ride at mudmuckers atv park in bunnell, fl as offten as we can. Right now we have a yamaha moto4 and a china quad. Hopefully we will be up grading both this year.


----------



## acorn2009

whats happening. I ride at Tower Trax and Red Creek atv off road. I roll on a KQ 750 as you can see in my signature. Finally i got it running right.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31

My name is Brian. I ride at DSO and Mud Creek mostly. Been riding 4 wheelers since I could walk. Joined the forum because the information members share is real good and helpful. Keep it up!


----------



## FlatBroke

My name is Caleb. I'm from Start, La. I stumbled on this site lookin for some ideas for my bike. I have a 08 rancher with 27" vampires, 2" extreme lift, ITP steel wheels, custom snorkel and wild boar radiator mount


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

welcome search for it verious threads for anything u will most likely need


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! 

Start, la. Home of the marengo swamp. Or else, where you get off i20 to get there. Haha


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Grizcore

hey guys, just joined the forum. I joined so i could discuss any issues before, and after modding. I've been riding for a long time but I just recently purchased my first brand new quad( 2012 brute 750)


----------



## Polaris425

congrats and welcome!


----------



## walkintall

been on here a few days and never introduced myself,hello all im neal im a mudoholic


----------



## whoolieshop

Welcome to the forum! Great bunch of people's here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby

walkintall said:


> been on here a few days and never introduced myself,hello all im neal im a mudoholic


 
Where at in Winnsboro you from? I am from there originally myself, moved to West Monroe about 6 years ago.


----------



## walkintall

i actually live in jigger right now but lived on hwy 4 going towards ft. most of my life


----------



## redrumredrum89

Hey jason here , Im having problems with my brute 750 . bogs bad,backfiring and no wheelies .its a 05 carbs have been cleaned heeeeeelpppp


----------



## bruteforce3

*Brute*

Fixing to get a brute 650 sra 2005 tht needs new axles.

I also have a 2009 Polaris Sportsman 550 XP

I live in Jackson,Ms


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

I'm a new guy on here, I got a 2012 bf 750 last week and been looking at snorkles and clutch springs to turn 27 kenda exacutioners without any worries on a belt. It'll still stand up easily but I ride in thick and sloppy mud and would like to know what people think lol


----------



## jprzr

I got 28 outlaw radials and red secondary and pink primary and also ran the 28 terms on this setup and works great but u should be fine with the stock settings but if anuything upgrade to red secondary and I'll be fine 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

Alright jprzr, how hard is putting the red secondary in? This is my first time having to mess with anything like this but I am mechanicly inclined and do it myself.


----------



## onebadcummin

Newbie here names Jonathan live in charleston sc just 
Got. New brute had a teryx since 2008


----------



## NMKawierider

12bf750blackbetty said:


> What's the difference in the springs? What would you put in it?


Consult the spring chart in the Kawie How To section, and lets find another thread to discuss this. This one's for introductions.

Thanks guys.

Back on topic.


----------



## mattyneil

Hey everyone, my names matt, I just recently bought my second brute so I figured I'd join up. Its a 2008 650i


----------



## wmredneck

Welcome to the site buddy. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!

guys if you dont mind please take discussions to their appropriate section. This thread is for newbies and welcomes!

Thanks!


----------



## yama450yfz

Hey everyone! new guy here my name is Ray, I'm from Buffalo, NY just picked up a 07' Brute Force 750i. Ready to do some mudding now, I came off a Honda 700xx and love the new quad. Still have my YFZ450 so now I got the best of both worlds. Well just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## mbigd

hello all new here great forum i have a 08 brute so thought i would join my names Donald i live in Louisiana


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Birddog4x4

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Stimpy

Welcome!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Mulletzilla

Howdy my names Clint and im new lol.
I recently purchased my first quad a 2004 Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4
so far its all stock with 26" Mud Lites.
Any recommendations for first Mods?


----------



## Birddog4x4

Welcome to the forum Mulletzilla!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Welcome to the forum Mulletzilla! Lots of great info here!!


----------



## youngDUMP

Hey guys. Kinda jumped the gun and posted elsewhere first but here it goes. I'm Logan and I live in Kiln, Mississippi. I own an '07 red renegade on 28" Outlaw Radials, rad kit, snorkeled, and an HMF. Do a good bit of riding at canal rd, red creek, rattlesnake hills, and other areas. Thank y'all for havin me.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Welcome all! Yamayfz450 you're local w Rubberdown. 



Overtime!!!! Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## X2 800

Hi my name is Chris just registered, from Grande Praire, AB Canada. I ride a 07 800 x2 with RDC 3&2 lift, RDC rad kit, Super atv sprague carrier, homemade snorkels, EPI mudder clutch kit, K&N filter and new MSA Elixers with 30 motomonster and 1" front & 1.5"rear wheel spacers. nice to meet everyone haven't got picture up yet, and will have some questions for everyone. Thanks Chris


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## brutemike

Welcome newbies..... 

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Hulk

Hi been coming here for awhile now lots of good info decided to make an account.. Seems to be a lot of great people on here . Happy to be a member .


----------



## Trips

Hi all! 

New to MIMB, from Sk Canada, Pretty sure I know a few people on here lol. 

Right now I am tearing it up on a 3wheeler, snorked with mudlites. 

Project bike is a 1990 Honda TRX300FW that I bought with blown motor, All I am waiting on now is the gasket set and it will be up and running soon. Signed up for info on the honda.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Trips said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New to MIMB, from Sk Canada, Pretty sure I know a few people on here lol.
> 
> Right now I am tearing it up on a 3wheeler, snorked with mudlites.
> 
> Project bike is a 1990 Honda TRX300FW that I bought with blown motor, All I am waiting on now is the gasket set and it will be up and running soon. Signed up for info on the honda.


Welcome to MIMB! Make sure to post pics of that 3 wheeler in the proper section!


----------



## jprzr

Welcome newbies!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 750brutus

Hi i'm Scott from SC. Just joined today. I purchased a 2012 Brute Force 4X4 EPS camo model saturday. Lovin it so far!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## jlint1988

Justin from the great state of MS but, stationed in the great state of TX. Im just getting back in the game i have been out for awhile. But i just bought a 07 brute with 28 mud lites but, they will not be on long. so far this is one of the better set up forums I have been on. Im also a member of powerstroke.org.


----------



## Snyiper

*New guy from Southern Md*

Just picked up 2 650's one sa the other a I. Look forward to becoming part of the family here.

Glenn


----------



## mossyoak54

Welcome to the family


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Duncan B

Duncan Lillington, N.C. 2008 was blue now white brute 750 muzzy pro 5 inch lift 30" zillas , turner hds , more to come.


----------



## jprzr

Welcome to mimb!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justin8886

*newbie*

Hi my name is Justin. I just bought a 05 brute with 30" itps hmf snorkeled and radiator relocater. Turns out in needs a lot of work so hopefully this site will help out with that so I can get to riding. I am from south central ky so if anybody is interested in riding just let me know.


----------



## 601xmr12

Hi, I'm shane just purchased a 12' Can Am Xmr ready to feed the addiction and going broke trying lol


----------



## jprzr

Welcome and if u need help fixing ur ride this is the place to be. Hope y'all find what ya need great site to learn how to s and just good info

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Welcome!


.

Overtime!!!! 
Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## redneckdude120

I'm Anthony from GA. I have a 05 rubi with 28" silverbacks, custom made bumper, 3500lb winch, snorkel, rhino-lined racks. And i also have a 2006 Vinson 500 that i'm thinking about selling and getting a brute force 750.


----------



## mossyoak54

Hidy Hidy. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Snyiper

Hello from Southern Md my name is Glenn and I have a 12 650I stone stock. Im 53 and looking forward to riding again been a long time rasing a family now they are grown and can ride with me or I guess Ill ride with them since Im the old guy. Im a gearhead at heart and hope to be able to add some value to the MIMB family!! Thanks for having me......do we have a geriatric section for old farts?

Glenn


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! haha.. we dont have an old fart section per say but, you will definitely find good company here amongst a few others. I wont call any names though so I wont offend anyone

*COUGH* Big D *COUGH* :bigok:


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> Welcome!! haha.. we dont have an old fart section per say but, you will definitely find good company here amongst a few others. I wont call any names though so I wont offend anyone
> 
> *COUGH* Big D *COUGH* :bigok:


Lol

Sent from my C771


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Welcome. Nothing bad abouyt being old and riding! Aww yewaaaaa


----------



## sukboy

whats up guys!! im new to the site and jus got into muddin! i got a 05 suzuki eiger and looking for any suggestions on setup!!


----------



## BFsmiley

hi new guy on forum .love doin water wheelies an slinging lots of mud


----------



## stumpman750

Another newbie here! I just decided to register now after viewing these pages for great info. Thanks mudinmyblood for Awsome info!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## mudthug

*hello from nc*

just joined the site I am just getting into the world of atvs I have a artic cat650 v2 le tony stewart addition with high lifter 2 inch lift and 28 inch mud lites I am about to relocate rad and do snorkel setup


----------



## il niato

*Hola a todos de Argentina Il niato*

Hola como estan les cuento que tengo un Honda 420 rancher 4x4 ES y leo el foro hace un tiempo , le hice el snorkel que publicaron aca en el foro , quedo muy bueno








espero salga la foto y les guste el trabajo llevo tiempo esta hecho en caño de 2" en su totalidad 
Me gustaria levantar la suspension 2" como lo hacen ustedes pero aca en argentina no se consigue nada si ponen unas fotos de el high lifter de 2"
elevador de suspension lo podri hacer
bueno saludos a todos y espero les guste 
Alejandro


----------



## mossyoak54

il niato said:


> Hola como estan les cuento que tengo un Honda 420 rancher 4x4 ES y leo el foro hace un tiempo , le hice el snorkel que publicaron aca en el foro , quedo muy bueno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espero salga la foto y les guste el trabajo llevo tiempo esta hecho en caño de 2" en su totalidad
> Me gustaria levantar la suspension 2" como lo hacen ustedes pero aca en argentina no se consigue nada si ponen unas fotos de el high lifter de 2"
> elevador de suspension lo podri hacer
> bueno saludos a todos y espero les guste
> Alejandro


No hablo español


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## il niato

hola rollin yo no hablo ingles pero uso los traductores 
igual veo que hablas castellano o sos de españa ajajajaja
Te gusto el snorkel ?
nesecito fotos de (2" lift para honda 420 4x4 ES 2011 )


----------



## mossyoak54

hablo poco español. Si


----------



## mossyoak54

stumpman750 said:


> Another newbie here! I just decided to register now after viewing these pages for great info. Thanks mudinmyblood for Awsome info!


Is that yours with the tracks? Got any vids of it doing work? lol


----------



## il niato

No tengo videos , si tengo algunas fotos mas de como fue la construccion . Accesorios y caños de PVC de 2" , pegamento y pintura algo facil para mi que trabajo en la construccion con cañerias 
despues las pongo
Nesesito fotos de como hacer un ascensor de 2" a mi rancher 
ya le puse separadores de rueda y me falta el ascensor de suspension 2"


=

I have no videos, if I have some pictures as it was over the construction. PVC fittings and pipes of 2 ", glue and paint something easy for me to work in the building with pipes then put them Nesesito photos of how to make a lift of 2 "to my rancher and I put wheel spacers and I lack the suspension lift 2 "


----------



## il niato

estoy probando la firma


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Hey guys, new to MIMB.. Name is Ricky, Im from Greenville, MS. I bought an 08 RZR le about a month ago. It came with 27 mudlites and a 2" lift. Now it has SuperATV 5" lift, Rackzilla and 29.5 laws.. Looking forward to trying it out soon.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! post up some pics of that bad boy if you havent already!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/102-sxs-playground/15975-show-off-your-sxs.html


----------



## Gingerninjarick

I'll get some better pics this weekend.


----------



## Agarcia

New guy from Texas. I have a 2012 ranger. Pretty stock right now but have a long list of stuff ordered. Not into mud as much as not wanting to find a place at me lease I can't go. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## il niato

hello all, as they walk, my name is alejandro, and I'm from Argentina and put pictures of my ATV to introduce myself but now escrbi desidi in Castilian and translated to be understood.
I did the snorkeling I saw in the forum, now I would like if someone placed an elevator 2 "deep 420 put your photos to make one for mine, and later saw some of my need to see any back
I hope resiban on this site and are very good your ATV and

Deshacer cambios


----------



## Polaris425

I dont know of anyone who has made their own 2" lift kit (elevator) for the 420. It might be cheaper (less $$) to just buy one from a manufacturer.


----------



## il niato

Polaris Hi, thanks for replying is it cheaper to buy an elevator 2 "made ​​it myself. pean I wrote to the people of Higt lifter to know if I sent a kid to Argentina and did not answer, so I want to see photos of the kid placed in a ATV saver where each party will Greetings to all


----------



## Polaris425

I'm sure we can get one sent to argentina somehow.


----------



## telly4u2

Telly here i've been riding a while, just got into the forums thing a year now love it!!! 2009 Foreman snorkled 2'' lift 27'' Mudlites! 2012 ranger 500 on 27'' mudlites for the wife!!!


----------



## il niato

Polaris would be good to get one of usa, but I think it would come out here in Argentina less than 85 dollars I saw this done and I need the separation between centers of bolts to get up and ready as and I will ask other more important things I think But would be good to know because it did not respond, if you can not send or was :33:


----------



## Sportsman800

Hey yall I'm the new guy. Just wanted to stop in an post up on here. I love to ride and I'm currently looking for plans to fabricate my own lift for my Sportsman, and the best way to snorkel it. If you got any ideas shoot me a PM or reply to one of my post thanks, and have a good day!


----------



## Polaris425

We should have some snork info in the popo section, dont know anything about homemade lifts though.


----------



## Bama

Well I finally decided to sign up here. Been a member at Highlifter for 6 years. Username is rancherryder. I see alot more people around Alabama on this forum so thought I'd check it out. Always looking for new places to ride in AL and GA, and people to ride with. Almost everyone that rode in my group has now gotten rid of their wheelers.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## jprzr

Welcome! Good forum man lots of good info


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Orange, Texas to be exact. New to 4-wheeling. Inherited an old wore-out '07 Brute Force 650 from my oldest son. Trying to get rid of all his temporary fixes and get everything back working like it was supposed to be. It is snorkeled and riding on 27.5 Outlaws. I have added the fan override switch and a new after market electric fan. Have the parts for adding a mechanical temp gauge. Lots of questions I will need answers for. Will use mostly for getting around deer lease and hauling stuff around my 6 acre home stead. Looking forward to all the experienced advice on this forum.


----------



## Nayrlladnar

Hey everyone. I'm pretty new to ATVs; just got a new 2012 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP HO at the first of June. I'm not much of a mud guy, honestly, but I love to ride just the same. Not much of a scene in Montgomery, so I'm always on the lookout to meet new folks who like to ride, too. If you know of any good spots, let me know.


----------



## wmredneck

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new ride. You're gonna enjoy it. 









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Ole Nasty

What's up yall? I'm on quite a few other forums and I'm glad to be here. I live in Jacksonville, Florida but I'm from Euless, Texas. Florida folks hit me up and lets go ridin'.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## il niato

Hi all. As they are. I tell them that I did for my rancher elevator 420. am very good after I put photos I'm hoping that I come to your country to buy some things for atv


----------



## BFsmiley

New guy here from MS look forward to chat with yaw


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Shrek

Welcome! I'm kinda new here too


----------



## jctgumby

I haven't been in this thread for a while. I just wanting to stop in to tell all of the new people welcome. There is a great group of people here at MIMB so do not hesitate to ask if you need any help at all.


----------



## Bigperm

*Newbie From Ohio*

07 Brute 750
Promark 2500lb Winch
27"Kenda Executioners On Ips SS Wheels
VFJ #1 Clutch Kit
Moose Power Module
Supertrapp Mud Slinger Exhaust
Lots of Miller High Lifes!!
Also Thanks To Many Riders For Lots Of Info And Parts!!


----------



## g00se9983

hey everybody im new here so i figured id say hi and tell ya a few things about myself. I recently got me a 08 BF 750i on a great deal with only 60 hours on her! I grew up on a old 83 honda 250 and went quite a few years before getting me a 05 400ex( which i still own and love) .. so now i got me another toy to play with, and a great website full of awesome info to help me keep her running...I look forward to joining the mimb family.. thanks in advanced for all the help .mike


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Xecutionr

What's up everyone! newbie here at MIMB forums, got referred here via tapatalk app on my iphone, but also I have ran accross here before on arctic cat chatter in their section. anyway I got a 2011 650 H1 mud pro that i absolutely love.. upgraded to that from a 300 fourtrax lol that fourtrax was a **** tank though.. anyway here are the pics hope to talk to you guys soon! here are some pics but i got a LOT more ill add them to another album for just my mud machine..





































[ame=http://s1050.photobucket.com/albums/s416/Wvupntr14/?action=view&current=DSCF6052.mp4]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s1050.photobucket.com/albums/s416/Wvupntr14/?action=view&current=DSCF6048.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! Nice Cat. But you might need to fire your camera crew... lol :bigok: j/k


----------



## dlyter09

New guy here from PA!! Just picked up a 2011 Brute 750 on saturday. Cant wait to start doing some mods


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## brutemike

dlyter09 said:


> New guy here from PA!! Just picked up a 2011 Brute 750 on saturday. Cant wait to start doing some mods


where in pa are u from. im 20min south of Pittsburgh 

Sent from my C771


----------



## dlyter09

brutemike said:


> where in pa are u from. im 20min south of Pittsburgh
> 
> Sent from my C771


Im in the Harrisburg area


----------



## gamuddawg151

Hi all csra Georgia boy here. I ride a s x s , Suzuki 4 x4 , and working on my 300 ex.


----------



## jcpayneblazer

Whats up everybody? Im Justin. Got a 2000 Kawie Prairie 300 4x4. She's got a 2" lift, 2.5" spacers, jetted carb, and a custom 2" snorkel run for the airbox and the belt housing. Will be posting pics shortly. She's the strongest ATV i've ever had and has put even the big dogs on 650s, 700s and even 1000s to shame...


----------



## chops2885

New guy from north alabama florence that is

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holladaymtm

Welcome to the community and forum..This is my second home and if you have any questions feel free to message me..


----------



## Polaris425

chops2885 said:


> New guy from north alabama florence that is
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Welcome! Bring me some Ricatoni's please! :bigok:


----------



## chops2885

Airmail

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

welcome to the forum!


----------



## liljoe0985

Lil Joe, new to the site...just picked up a brand new 2012 Brute Force 750 EPS last week to add to our small Kawasaki family...already itching for some mods that will be coming soon...


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Looks good. Nice truck too


----------



## walker

well time to reintroduce myself.. my name is mudd . not really but sounded good ..lol.. my name is brad i'm currently living in a motel in three rivers tx. but my family is tyler tx till aug 24 then we are moving to new braunfels tx . i work in south tx in th oil fields down here . as bad as i hated to i relocated them closer to me . i work to much and dont get to play near enough . life of an oil field hand i guess.. theres a few folks on here that have met me in person , they can tell you i like to have a good time .. i wanna thank big P425 for un locking the ban on me . long story i stood up for an a z z jockey and found out later what kinda idiot he was and now i'm back with my people .. i had an 08 brute that had alot of work done to it. then sold it now i got me a baby honda 420 rancher.. now yall know me ..


----------



## Polaris425

We missed you. I know deep in your heart you never stopped loving me. 






Bwaahahahahahaha :bigok:


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> We missed you. I know deep in your heart you never stopped loving me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwaahahahahahaha :bigok:


you know it !!!!!


----------



## mudduck

Just signed up, from Grenada,ms, ride a 2010 brute 750 w/ snorkels, 3in lift with 28in swamp witchs on ss wheels.


----------



## Spivey13

hi guys i just signed up yesterday my name is Greg, i traded my 87 ss monte carlo i had for a 2005 750 brute with 225 miles. ive been pretty impressed with the power it has so far lookin forward to making some mods as well!! soon as i get the electrical issues im starting to hav already solved.


----------



## wmredneck

Welcome to the site guys. Alot of great info and great people on here. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

Spivey I bet you need to do the BussMod... welcome!


----------



## Spivey13

thats what someone else said. my fan has quit n thats the last option ive tried everything else n it should b working. wer is this buss connector located n how hard is it to fix?


----------



## jcpayneblazer

Amen to that. Can't duct it...**** it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Spivey13 said:


> thats what someone else said. my fan has quit n thats the last option ive tried everything else n it should b working. wer is this buss connector located n how hard is it to fix?


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/29-how-tos/2013-how-05-06-bus-connector-fix-pics.html


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

walker said:


> well time to reintroduce myself.. my name is mudd . not really but sounded good ..lol.. my name is brad i'm currently living in a motel in three rivers tx. but my family is tyler tx till aug 24 then we are moving to new braunfels tx . i work in south tx in th oil fields down here . as bad as i hated to i relocated them closer to me . i work to much and dont get to play near enough . life of an oil field hand i guess.. theres a few folks on here that have met me in person , they can tell you i like to have a good time .. i wanna thank big P425 for un locking the ban on me . long story i stood up for an a z z jockey and found out later what kinda idiot he was and now i'm back with my people .. i had an 08 brute that had alot of work done to it. then sold it now i got me a baby honda 420 rancher.. now yall know me ..


 Howdy Walker. I have seen you on here. Sounds like a couple of 6 packs to hear the story about you getting banned. I spent a few months down in Tres Rios about 10 years ago working at the Valero plant. Is the Sunrise Cafe still open? They use to serve a good breakfast burrito for the mornings. Don't know if you are a hunter, but they have some huge deer out at Choke Canyon. Glad you are back here.


----------



## Spivey13

awesome thanks polaris425 i appreciate it alot il go start tearing it down now. this forum has helped me a ton already i was lost when that fan turned off n i could straight wire it to the battery n it would work but it wouldnt come on when i by passed the rad sensor it made no sense to me bc it was getting power to the fan. it was frustrating as hell lol thanks for the help!


----------



## Spivey13

got it all fixed this afternoon so im bk up n running i appreciate the help! it was pretty simple but i would never hav figured it out without those pics n u guys help!


----------



## Scootin_Brutin

Hey just joined MIMB this site has helped me lots in the past so i figured id join to post some ?'s. I just got my brute goin again with complete motor rebuild. its a 05 750 and ready for the badlands this weekend in attica indianna


----------



## CajunRebel

Hey guys I guess this is my introduction step in the "new guy" process. I ride a Can-Am Outlander 1000 XT with 3 1/2" of lift, 30" Silverbacks & a snorkel kit. Next will be a racked radiator. Probably more later too but that will satisfy me for a while. I've ridden it bone stock and in each phase of upgrade. Gotta say I got mud in my blood too!
These are the only 2 pictures I could put - all the others I have of my 4 wheeler are apparently too large to attach.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! Welcome! and each member has alloted space in his own gallery to load pics, so if you want to load some there and link to them you can, or photobucket etc.. is always an option. If you do load some more to share, be sure to post them here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/58-official-can-am-picture-thread.html


----------



## Johnnypantz

Guess I'll introduce myself. I'm Johnny, and I don't ride a Brute:flames: 

I currently own a racked and snorkeled Thundercat that is slowly but surely transforming into the monster it wants to be. I try to get in the mud at least once a week, if not more.


----------



## NMKawierider

Johnnypantz said:


> Guess I'll introduce myself. I'm Johnny, and I don't ride a Brute:flames:
> 
> I currently own a racked and snorkeled Thundercat that is slowly but surely transforming into the monster it wants to be. I try to get in the mud at least once a week, if not more.


 
Welcome to the site...you are in the right place...


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Post some pics of that cat in the kitty section!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## mtra2878

*just registered today!!*

im brand new here. i have a 2010 brute force 750i. i also have a yamaha timberwolf 4x4. im just here to hang out and see if i can learn some new tricks about the bikes!! thanks guys!! Mitch


----------



## NMKawierider

mtra2878 said:


> im brand new here. i have a 2010 brute force 750i. i also have a yamaha timberwolf 4x4. im just here to hang out and see if i can learn some new tricks about the bikes!! thanks guys!! Mitch


Welcome. Glad to have ya.


----------



## mud life

Sup guys. I'm new here I got a 99 prairie 300 with 27" mud bugs and itp wheels. I'm working on a 2" lift and snorkels now. Getting clutch and jet kits soon.


----------



## NMKawierider

mud life said:


> Sup guys. I'm new here I got a 99 prairie 300 with 27" mud bugs and itp wheels. I'm working on a 2" lift and snorkels now. Getting clutch and jet kits soon.


Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## jcpayneblazer

ok guys....maybe im retarded but i cant find where to create a new thread. need some help with my 2000 prairie and need to post somethin. little guidance?


----------



## Polaris425

jcpayneblazer said:


> ok guys....maybe im retarded but i cant find where to create a new thread. need some help with my 2000 prairie and need to post somethin. little guidance?


As always, Search. b/c we have a thread for everything!
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/62-forum-help/7027-how-start-new-thread.html
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jcpayneblazer

for once i couldnt find a thread on it. i just started a new one


----------



## Polaris425

I meant, we have a thread on how to start threads....................... which is the link I posted..... since thats the question you asked.


----------



## lsu_mike

hello all! my name is mike and i live in shreveport la.. I recently sold my '08 foreman 500 a few months ago and just picked me up a 2013 teryx. can't wait to take it out and ride it! Gotta wait til the 9/7 to get it, tax free day..

had the dealer put me some 28" outlaw skinnys all around. so for that is it for now.

i see a lot of guys on here from louisiana. can't wait to get to know some people and go riding!

any way this is me1


----------



## jctgumby

Welcome Mike. I plan to be coming to HL Park here pretty soon. We will have to get together some time.


----------



## Cookies

Mike and gumby, Im on base so hit me up for some hl action or if you wanna turn some wrenches!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lsu_mike

sounds good to me guys...i'm always down for a ride...i'm ready to pop the cherry on that thing and get it muddy!!


----------



## Dirty_kitty

Hi, I'm Tonia. New to the site and to riding. I love it!! I try to educate myself and do as much hands on as possible. My dads a mechanic, so I been around it my whole life. My boy, 8 y.o., loves to ride with me. Got a great bunch of friends that have introduced me to this sport. As for my ride, I've got an '05 AC 650 V2 on 29.5 Laws. Looking to snorkel it at some point.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## rx7feind

Hi all, im Ryan from British Columbia canada. 

I have a 06 brute force 750, joined here to learn about it and maybe find some parts!


----------



## lsu_mike

Welcome aboard buddy


----------



## rx7feind

how many posts before you can start new threads?


----------



## Polaris425

If you're trying in the classifieds section I think it's 3


----------



## rx7feind

hmm i have 3 but i cant seem to make a thread anywhere.... just says access denied.


----------



## Polaris425

Well there's probably already a thread for what ya want anyway  lol


----------



## chum_88

Hey everybody, I'm Adam... I'm gettin addicted to this forum haha... I got a Foreman and love playin in the mud or lake or just cruisin some back roads and trails


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## LaMoparPower

Im chris, from lafayette, la... Play at sabine pretty often.. looking forward to trying out tower trax pretty soon also


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## 903redneckchevy

SHould have done this when I joined but hey, better late than never. My name is Chris. Im from Northest Texas, love to hunt fish and play in the mud. Have a 09 Brute Force modded pretty heavy.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Big Howdy to a fellow Texan.
Been thru Texarkana a time or three when I was working in Memphis heading home to Orange. Lot of red dirt/mud to play in up there?


----------



## 903redneckchevy

Mr.Scruffy said:


> Big Howdy to a fellow Texan.
> Been thru Texarkana a time or three when I was working in Memphis heading home to Orange. Lot of red dirt/mud to play in up there?


Oh yeah quite a bit. We have a couple places we can pay to ride at and then a lot of deer leases and what not.


----------



## Carolyn Sue

*Newbie*

Hi everyone, I'm Carolyn and I live in Brooksville Florida (45mins north of Tampa). I've been riding for a while now. Just came across this forum, I hope to get to know some of y'all.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Welcome CS.


----------



## Cmoreau11

Sup everyone heard a lot about the forums figured Id join 
I live in Lafayette,La and ride with *Team Anyting Goes
*recently picked up my newest toy my 2013 ranger 900 xp I also own a 08 honda 420 with all the goodies


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome to mimb guys and gals 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## jeff70

Hello everyone! Im a new member I just joined because of all the useful information on the site. I have had alot of brands over the years and im currently riding a 2006 Brute 750 on 28s. Looking forward to learing about more mods I can do to the Brute. 

Jeff


----------



## Dying Breed 68

What's up y'all!! New to the forum seen it an had some problems with my Honda 500 fourman ES in the shifting up and down. Joined the sight an there's a lot of good stuff on here thanks for the good post helped me out a lot. Got to get a computer to post some pics of my ride, I'm doin every thing from my iPhone hahaha. The Honda is sitting on 2" lift an kenda executioner 27's an snorkeled out, an with radio u gotta have that!!


----------



## Mudgunner

Hi All , 

Paul Deveaux from Burton NB Canada, heard alot about this site all good too LOL. Few groupls of us do all kinds of wheeling , hope to get some interesting pics and vids on here in the future. not too soon mind you , in the process of tearing down and rebuilding the 650 brute


----------



## wmredneck

Welcome to the site guys. Lots of good information and people here. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## walker

Cmoreau11 said:


> Sup everyone heard a lot about the forums figured Id join
> I live in Lafayette,La and ride with *Team Anyting Goes*
> recently picked up my newest toy my 2013 ranger 900 xp I also own a 08 honda 420 with all the goodies


you know chancy guiberteau.. and welcome to forum .. good to have another honda on here


----------



## dwpratt04

evening all newbie hey looking for some brute tech info i have a couple of different flavors of bike but my fav is my bute 750 next would have to be my 700r


----------



## acutabove

Hey guys, just found this site. looking forward to learning from you guys. Currently riding a 2005 Sportsman 500 HO on 27" Swamplites but considering lifting it for some 30" tires


----------



## NMKawierider

acutabove said:


> Hey guys, just found this site. looking forward to learning from you guys. Currently riding a 2005 Sportsman 500 HO on 27" Swamplites but considering lifting it for some 30" tires


 
Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cmoreau11 said:


> Sup everyone heard a lot about the forums figured Id join
> I live in Lafayette,La and ride with *Team Anyting Goes*
> recently picked up my newest toy my 2013 ranger 900 xp I also own a 08 honda 420 with all the goodies


 
Welcome Chase ma brother. Hey u gunna be at alberts tonight??


----------



## meangreen300

Hey everyone my names chase ive followed the forum a long time finally joined love the site keep doin what yall do 
ride is a 93 honda 300


----------



## Wfolsom

Hey guys I just wanted to introduce my self my name is William 

I just bought a used 02 prairie 650

It has 1,500ish miles 227hrs (like new)26" 589s wireless Ramsey atv3000 winch and stock everything else

I'm looking for inexpensive ideas to change/performance for my quad ex: I'm digging the stereo made out of PVC 

Also the reverse override switch mod 

Anybody got any other ideas ??

Have you done modded something an was so pleased with it you wished you had done it along time ago ??



Also I'm located in Newburgh Indiana


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! We have how-to threads in the kawi section, under how-to's that should help w/ several of those mods.


----------



## flowhandy

Hello all. Im new here from Stigler Oklahoma. I have a 2012 polaris sportsman 550 xp eps ( bone stock ) for now. Im starting to add to it now. I had a 07 kingquad before 2" lift on 28"s. I work in the oil field as a flowback manager and i dont get very much time off but when i do i try n ride as much as the wife will let me.Im currently on the market for for new shoes. Looking at the interco swamp lites. I wanna go 30-10-14 on all 4 corners but not sure if they"ll fit. any info would be nice. thanks


----------



## DeanWien

Eh everyone , recently bought a 07 brute , just wanted to say how helpfull this site has been , still figuring out the bugs on my machine and i couldnt have done it without all these threads


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Onethej

My name is Jacob and I'm from Evansville, Indiana. I have a 2010 blue brute force 750 with everything that is in my sig plus new hid lights oil cooler and the addition of 29.5 outlaws. Wish I had more water riding but don't know of any places around me to go. Try to make one big trip a year with a group. Heading to Texas for atv mud nationals this next year. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck

Welcome to the site Jacob. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## james83

hi all im new to the site i have a 06 750 brute and my wife has had her 05 650 brute sice it was new


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

welcome to the family


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Rednekid

Hey there MIMB. My name is Anthony but i go by Mayo (its my last name). I have a 2011 Can-Am Outlander 800. Looking to put some 30" Moto Monsters and 2" pipe lift on it here real soon. I am in Mobile, AL. I have seen some real helpful information on here. Thanks all.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## agrv8d

newb here from SE Tejas... just lurkin, picked up a brute force recently


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome


----------



## agrv8d

thank you sir.


----------



## cjcycle

Hi all,

I am rebuilding an 06 BF 750 I bought for $250. Hole in the case, and overall abused. I am getting close to start up. I enjoy reading all the info here on the BF. Thanks.


----------



## agrv8d

welcome to the site....


----------



## 05 BRUTE 29.5s

New guy here. Have a polaris ranger 07 browning ED and a 05 brute running 29.5s. Name is Massey live in Mississippi.


----------



## brutegforce

what up people? new member here, boys and girls. looks like a great site with tons of info. looking forward to learning alot from this site. JESUS IS LORD


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! And yes He is.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

05 BRUTE 29.5s said:


> New guy here. Have a polaris ranger 07 browning ED and a 05 brute running 29.5s. Name is Massey live in Mississippi.


Wat part of mississippi u from?


----------



## cjcycle

Hi,

I'm Chris. I have a small powersports repair shop here in north central Washington. I have been using the forum, but don't post much. enjoy reading and using the "how to's" and the info on beefing up my BF 750. It started out a couple a months ago as a project atv. I got it for next to nothing and have put about $2500 into it. It is coming along quite well. Next big spend will be wheel/tire kit. Looking at ITP SS108's and ITP "Mega Mayhem's."


----------



## Mudder84

Hello everybody my name is Clint I work on a river boat, am from Tennessee, I have a 2012 commander 1000 xt, and I pretty much know what mods I want to do but I'm stuck in between getting 30 inch outlaw radials or the new 28 outlaw 2s. Any opinions on this would be appecriated, I ride trails alot, when we do come to a mud hole I want to be able to get thur it


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! And in that case I would do the Radials.


----------



## Mudder84

Thanks Polaris 425 I've heard good things about the radials but haven't seen any in person do you know how good they are in mud thought about the 28 radials also but I think I would like the extra ground clearance with the 30s


----------



## Polaris425

There are lots of videos on youtube that show proof of how well they do in the mud.


----------



## CHEVYDAD84

Names kyle im new i just got a 2013 king quad 750axi just put some mild swamp lites on it need info on how to snorkel belt case.... Been reading on here for awhile and finaly signed up thanks for having me


----------



## Jables

Names Alex. Ride a 2008 rubicon 500 Canadian trail edition. Spend my time on the Sunshine Coast of BC. Recently installed moose heated grips, quadrax rear cargo box and fender protectors and a warn rt25. Next up will be new rubber. 2000kms on the stock dunlops has them down to the gums. Thinking 26 inch grim reapers should do the trick for mixed terrain.


----------



## NMKawierider

Jables said:


> Names Alex. Ride a 2008 rubicon 500 Canadian trail edition. Spend my time on the Sunshine Coast of BC. Recently installed moose heated grips, quadrax rear cargo box and fender protectors and a warn rt25. Next up will be new rubber. 2000kms on the stock dunlops has them down to the gums. Thinking 26 inch grim reapers should do the trick for mixed terrain.


Welcome Alex. I run 26" Grim Reapers and love them.


----------



## tuffduff

Hey yall new to this. I got a 02 polaris expedition 425, I have made a custom 4 in lift and rad relocator put a 500 jug and piston bored 40 over aaen exhaust, snorkel kit that took me forever to make lol. now in the process of a axle paddle cause it is a sra bike but I am still cyphering on that one. Do alot of rinding in ne mississsippi and west tennessee.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Welcome tuffduff. I hope you've got some pics of that Polaris425. I know someone with a softspoy for those bikes.

To the Batcave!


----------



## rkc05

Hi all. Thought I would sign up and check out the forum. Some might know me from other forums as I use the same name on all of them. Thanks for having me. Cheers!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## conradj51

Hello. My name is Jeremy. Come from WI. I run a curb machine in the summer and do absolutly nothing in the winter. I drive a 2012 Suzuki King Quad 750 axi. Upgrades soon will be winch, 27" tires (not sure yet), 14" wheels, handguards, and possible snorkeling.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome


----------



## tuffduff

Pics of the 425 coming soon. I have a little prob to overcome this weekend. Then I will be finished with her and Ill post some pics.


----------



## spunkmonkey

Hi, im probably the worst rider here... at least the only one to get stuck in a parking lot. I have a set of 08 420 ranchers me and the wife picked up in Alaska. We stayed there for four years, then came back to NC. Now im just looking for places to ride _other_ than busco, URE, and brushy mt.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome. Have you tried CAW? (Carolina Adventure World)


----------



## spunkmonkey

thats a new one! they got some sweet vids on utoob, but i will have to wait for a three day weekend for that one...


----------



## MH-60T

*New Member*

My name is Jason and I live in Kodiak, AK. The 4-wheeling is great here. I have a 2008 Brute Force 750, aftermarket exha, MSD Charge FI MAP. There is not a Kawasaki dealer here in Kodiak, this causes problems which is why I love this forum. Thanks for all the smart postings, it has been very helpful. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## filthyredneck

^Welcome. If you dont see the answer after searching then ask, one of us either knows, or can atleast tell you where to look.


----------



## Taker27

Hi my is Doug I ride a 2011 Brute Force 750 26"Zillas,spider rims, supertrapp mudslinger exhaust, msd charge fi from interstate motorsports and his stage one clutch springs, full aluminum skids, aftermarket front and rear bumpers, gorilla rad relocator kit Iam from Ontario Canada
Cheers


----------



## lsu_mike

Welcome aboard all


----------



## MASONGATOR

*hello*

Hello everyone i am new here and have found this as the best brute force site on the web and have joined the site. I have a 2005 brute force 750 with mimb snorkle setup and hmf slip on exhaust and the rest stock i am having a problem i hope someone could help me with the brute starts and runs great till 3/4 throttle then starts bogging but if i un latch the air box it runs like a scalded dog can some one please point me to the correct area to post this thank you and look forward to learning from this site

thanks
john


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Not getting enough air bud what size pipe is you center snorkel? You may have to upsize it or rejet the carbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudewatson

Hey, I've rode Brown Mountain a few times in Burke County. Its pretty good for a quad, but go with somebody! Especially trail 1A.




spunkmonkey said:


> Hi, im probably the worst rider here... at least the only one to get stuck in a parking lot. I have a set of 08 420 ranchers me and the wife picked up in Alaska. We stayed there for four years, then came back to NC. Now im just looking for places to ride _other_ than busco, URE, and brushy mt.


---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

Just found this site, my name is Chuck and I'm in Western North Carolina. Rode 2 wheelers for a while and have swithced to 4 now. Bought a 2012 Polaris Sportsman 400 H.O. a few months ago and I'm glad I found 2 more wheels!


----------



## lilbama06

Hows it goin everyone, I just joined up, and recently bought a 2013 Can am 1000 Xmr. Its waiting at the dealership for me. Im currently deployed in Afghanistan, but cant wait to pick it up in Febuary.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! And thanks for your service :usa:


----------



## bruteguy750

Hi my name is Phillip and I'm a riding addict and I'm 0 days sober. I'm out of ball ground Ga. I mainly ride locally but also ride in Tennessee.


----------



## wmredneck

lilbama06 said:


> Hows it goin everyone, I just joined up, and recently bought a 2013 Can am 1000 Xmr. Its waiting at the dealership for me. Im currently deployed in Afghanistan, but cant wait to pick it up in Febuary.


Welcome to the site buddy. Stay safe and thank you for your service. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gibs01

Hey guys found the site while researching options on quads out there. Right now I don't have anything but hope to pick up either a utility bike or a sxs after the first of the year.


----------



## cowboy2472002

Hello folks! I'm Brad, from Louisiana. I'm having a problem with one of my four wheelers. I't a Honda Rancher 420 ES. It will shift out of neutral to first gear but won't downshift back to neutral. I can take the shift motor off and shift the gear and can feel the torque of it shifting into say first, second, and etc., but when I attempt to shift back down to neutral no torque at all is felt. It feels as if it's not getting any voltage through the motor and shifting at all. It's not even giving a fallout code on the computer dash board. I've been told that it could be the PMC module, but it's a little expensive to just go out and replace if that's not the problem. If anyone knows anything about this, any advice is welcome. Thank you in advance.


----------



## zefird

howdy yall, Im from Friendship Arkansas bout a hour from Texarkana. I have a 2009 rhino 700 its got 28inch silverbacks 2 inch lift built my own radio n backseat. Prolly bout to start building a 4 seater cage and bumper for it. Trying to get it ready for mud nats. My favorite thing about my ride is that it has beerholders and a steering wheel.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new people's!


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome to MIMB folks. Glad to have ya aboard.


----------



## brutemike

welcome all


----------



## briann1282

Hello All! 
New to forum just found this site on internet looking for videos & pics of were i was susposed to go ride tomorrow with some friends in Hermitage Ar but ended up having to freaking work what a bummer. 

2011 Arctic Cat
2008 Honda Foreman


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

:welcome: :374230: :WAYV: artay:


----------



## Ben626

Hello from central Minnesota, my name is Ben. I currently have a 2008 can am outlander max 800. 
I used to do all the mud running I could back in my 20s bought a house and kinda got away from it. Now thanks to websites such as this its getting me thinking about it again.
I look forward to reading and replying to everything you all put on here.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

welcome buddy  and without the great internet you could be elsewhere being bored lol


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Sodbuster

Newbie here from Minnesota - Just purchased my new to me '08 BF 750 - That thing sure is a Brute


----------



## getrdone53

howdy everyone. im dekotah i live in hawkins texas. dont blink u will miss it. i am an air condition teck, and i love the mud. i ride an 04 prairie 360. has 2 inch lift 27" super swampers and fully snorkeled. not the biggest or the badest but it gets her done.


----------



## walker

getrdone53 said:


> howdy everyone. im dekotah i live in hawkins texas. dont blink u will miss it. i am an air condition teck, and i love the mud. i ride an 04 prairie 360. has 2 inch lift 27" super swampers and fully snorkeled. not the biggest or the badest but it gets her done.


Ha I always thought Hawkins was a big town compared to Winona !!!!


----------



## getrdone53

walker said:


> Ha I always thought Hawkins was a big town compared to Winona !!!!


i guess hawkins is bigger than winona. unless your counting beer stores. lol


----------



## dodge2500

whats goin on my name is marcus i have a 2007 brute force 750. i join the forum to get info and give my help to others with what i know


----------



## 4x4

What's up Iam Stephan and I have a 750 brute on 32s with a 7 inch lift


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

welcome to the family fellas. best fourm i know of!!!


----------



## MikesLivin

New to the site, I am from AB, Canada and I ride a 2007 Honda 500 Foreman which is currently being modified for the up coming season.


----------



## TylerT

*hello from kentucky*

just days away from buying my first brute force right now i own a 350 banshee.


----------



## 650Brute

Lotsa new folks!!! 

Welcome :beer:


----------



## honkykong

Howdy fellers! I just sold Joyner Renegade 800 and bought a Rhino 660 and have never been happier. Working on modding it for muddy gras 2013 at General Sam's. Snorkel, cdi, lift, wheel spacers and 27" mud gear innova tires.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new peeps!


----------



## getrdone53

where in east texas u from? im north of tyler. will be at muddy gras also.


honkykong said:


> Howdy fellers! I just sold Joyner Renegade 800 and bought a Rhino 660 and have never been happier. Working on modding it for muddy gras 2013 at General Sam's. Snorkel, cdi, lift, wheel spacers and 27" mud gear innova tires.


----------



## SweetC

I'm Crystal. From North TX live in South MS and have a 08 Brute Force 750 w/29.5" Outlaws. Her name is Psycho B***H bc of all the crazy issues we have had with her since we got it.


----------



## rmax

welcome sweetc, maybe the forum can help out with some of your problems ,do not know if you have had to visit any local dealers yet , but they should have a sign on the door saying NO KNOWLEDGE BEYOND THIS POINT


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## SweetC

Thank y'all. This forum has helped me a lot already. I still had to she'll out for another fuel pump today though. That hurt. As far as a dealer I have the service manual and y'all and I will be attempting to do everything my self.


----------



## SouthernMudRiderz

We are a group from La and Mississippi who loves to ride but hates Drama. We are geared to family's but we do like to party. Check us out on Fb and YouTube for our next rides and vids of our last trips. 
Southern Mud Riderz


----------



## sasq40

Hey all new guy from Alberta. Had my rzr xp for a few years new, got a bit done to it, and still more to do.









That's how it looked last summer before I blew the transmission up. Just got the new one so looking at down sizing my tires. This muskeg up here sure is hard on stuff. I wanted wide 28 ol2 but there heavier then 31 s/w combo. So thinking maybe 28 outlaw with sone bead locks. What you guys think?


----------



## 02KODIAK400

/\/\/\ welcome and nice rzr


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice RZR!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

sasq40 said:


> Hey all new guy from Alberta. Had my rzr xp for a few years new, got a bit done to it, and still more to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how it looked last summer before I blew the transmission up. Just got the new one so looking at down sizing my tires. This muskeg up here sure is hard on stuff. I wanted wide 28 ol2 but there heavier then 31 s/w combo. So thinking maybe 28 outlaw with sone bead locks. What you guys think?


Looks good just like it is! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider

SweetC said:


> Thank y'all. This forum has helped me a lot already. I still had to she'll out for another fuel pump today though. That hurt. As far as a dealer I have the service manual and y'all and I will be attempting to do everything my self.


 Welcome SweetC. You came to the right forum for Brute info. There are tons of great info here. We like girls that like to get their hands dirty! You will fit right in.


----------



## no1subarufan

*Hello from South Georgia!*

Just wanted to introduce myself before I started posting. I just bought a new 2012 650i a few weeks ago and have been loving every second of it! I'm currently stationed at Subase Kings Bay if anyone is local and wants to go riding. I have a group of riding buddies that I go with. Me and my buddy who both bought our bikes on the same day (he had to one up and get the 750) and 2013 650i and two 2012 (always stuck) King Quads. I have Mud lite XTR and the King Quads and 750 have swamp lites and the other 650i has mud machines. We're all running 27's for now. Any questions just ask and I'll share it with the crew!


----------



## Texasmudhog

Hey guys, names Clint I'm from the sticks of Johnson county Texas. I have an 05 prairie 360, just about everything I've done to it came from the help of you guys. So I guess in a way y'all helped build her lol 
Glad to be apart of this community.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## tristin

Hey guys I am just starting to become a member but I have always went here for any problems or advise but I have a problem with my brute and cant find the answer. this may be a stupid question but how to I start a new post?


----------



## BruteForce21

New member and bought a brute last weekend.


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Hey guys newbie from Katy TX Names Nate Ludwig got a 2013 red Brute Force 750 !


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## bknowlton

Guess I should have introduced myself before I started the snorkel posts. I'm from ohio. About an hour north of Dayton. Got a 2012 Brute 750 sittin on 27's just finished my own spin on the MIMB snorkel kit. Girlfriend has a 420 Honda foot shift power steering. All stock. She won't let me touch it haha. I have rode Hondas since I was a little kid and we use them all the time on our 5000 acre farm. Pretty mechanically inclined. Glad to be a member of the site and hope to learn and help anyone I can . Brian


----------



## Wheelie deep

*Brute won't turn off*

Hey guys I am new to the site and I need help. I have a 08 brute force 750. And I went riding one day and got home and turned off my bike and the kill switch. But the actuator in the cvt cover kept going on and off and the display was going crazy. Turning on and off. The only way I could stop it was to disconnect my battery. What could it be. ??


----------



## brucebanner77

Hello to all, I'm new to the site. I ride a 07?Honda Rancher 4x4, i live in E. Texas, but I ride in North Central Louisiana.


----------



## J.tittle27

New to the forum world! I'm Justin and a full time worker as well as a full time college student. I've got a 09 Popo 500 HO Efi sitting on 32 backs at the moment that I'm just borrowing while my friends bike is broke. Just got the bike about 2 weeks ago and have a few plans for it like 29.5 outlaws or 30 backs, stealth snorkels, may relocate radiator, and get aftermarket axles as the stock ones break on me. Any ideas or suggests for it just let me know!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## hitman3468

I am new to the site and I live in SC. I recently purchased a 2013 BF 750 and I wish I would have found this site earlier. I dropped $300 on a Triangle ATV snorkel and installed it just to find out later that MIMB could have saved me $250. So new guys learn from my mistake and always check this forum before making any mods. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yup. Welcome! lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## torque

IM back been along time since I was on this forum so im new again just moved to Eunice la. right outside of Lafayette so im looking for people to ride with been riding my whole life right now I have a king quad 750 with 32" backs and a Honda 200 3 wheeler im building to play so anyone in Lafayette holla and lets ride


----------



## sasquach

hi everyone im Alan, live in Princeton KY i don't have a 4 wheeler right now but working on getting one. hard to find a job when your only 16 but i should have a job in a mounth or to and ill let yall know what kinda 4wheeler i get.


----------



## MaYaTT

Howdy, 

I'm from Lindale, TX right outside of Tyler and about an hour from Jacksonville and river run/mudd creek.


----------



## catdaddycade95

Im Cade from orange texas area new to mimb trying to get used to this forum since highlifter slowed down.


----------



## filthyredneck

Welcome to mimb to all the new guys!


----------



## Polaris425

catdaddycade95 said:


> Im Cade from orange texas area new to mimb trying to get used to this forum since highlifter slowed down.


You'll like it a lot better here.


----------



## catdaddycade95

Seems like a straight forward forum. Im in search of some 27" laws skinny if yall know anybody that has some around setx or swla


----------



## High Cotton

My names Randy Springer. I live just outside Memphis TN. I have looked around on here for a while, but finally decided to join. I usually ride Covington Pike, barnyard in Fulton, and a couple other local places. If you see me out say what's up.


----------



## Polaris425

SICK RZR!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

High Cotton said:


> My names Randy Springer. I live just outside Memphis TN. I have looked around on here for a while, but finally decided to join. I usually ride Covington Pike, barnyard in Fulton, and a couple other local places. If you see me out say what's up.
> View attachment 13858
> 
> View attachment 13859


welcomew and sweet rzr


----------



## High Cotton

Thanks guys.


----------



## Maca

*Heya All*

Just joined the board. Was searching the net, looking for custom Rad Relocate kits, when I came across this site. I live in Alaska and our summers are short up here. Up side is, it stays light out all night  
Once the snow melts I'll be jamming as much riding in as I can. This will be my first summer with a GoPro 2 on my bike. I hope to get some good video and pics to share with you all. 
I'm running a 09' 700 Arctic Cat Mud Pro. 28" Outlaw MST and soon I hope to have the Rad Relocated. 
If there are any Anchorage or Wasilla members that want to hook up for some mudding, shoot me a PM. 

Maca


----------



## brutemike

Welcome all....


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome MACA! We had some other AK people here, but I'm not sure where they are or if they still hang around much.


----------



## fatkidkustomz

Hey guys... long time lurker, first time poster. I'll probably be getting a lot more active now though, as I'm picking up my new-to-me '07 Brute 750 this Thursday night! 

It's a friend of mine that's owned it since new, only has 100 hours on it, and it's been sitting for a while. Long story short, he rolled it over, busted up the rear plastics, and never fixed it. Now he's married with a kid on the way, and he can use my $2400 just as much as I can use his Brute. One of those deals you just can't pass up.

As far as I remember it (this sounds bad, but I've only seen it once... years ago), it has a slip on pipe (Big Gun I think), jetted carbs, and Dynatech CDI. I could be wrong, but I'll find out when I pick it up. He said he put a new battery and gas in it, and his buddy cleaned the carbs and they got it running, but it's breaking up at anything much more than idle. I think it's got more trash in the fuel system. But that's just a few hours of my time.





Here's some background on me, if anyone wants to read it that is...

I've been riding for about 4 years now. My first, and only, bike is a 2002 Suzuki Eiger 2WD. It's been a tank. It's been abused. And it's been under me for almost 2500 miles, and has only left me in the woods two times that weren't from me getting a little deeper than that little black tube over the bars. I love it, and it's made me a definite Suzuki fan. 


























I've followed Brutes on 28s, 30s, stockers, you name it. I might have worked a hell of a lot harder for it, and and I might have needed a tug or a push, but I did what I had to do to ride.

Not hating on them by any means, but I never thought I'd own a Kawi, and here I am. I was looking at KQ after KQ, but I just can't pass up a deal like this. And I ride with 5 guys that have Brutes, so I know exactly what I'm getting into. I do love the torque, that's for sure. I really hope I'll fall in love with this thing as much as I did with my little Suzuki. I'm definitely open minded, and I'm down to ride anything, as long as I'm out there riding.

Anyway, sorry for the book, I'll post up some pics Thursday night when I pick her up!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

fatkidkustomz said:


> Hey guys... long time lurker, first time poster. I'll probably be getting a lot more active now though, as I'm picking up my new-to-me '07 Brute 750 this Thursday night!
> 
> It's a friend of mine that's owned it since new, only has 100 hours on it, and it's been sitting for a while. Long story short, he rolled it over, busted up the rear plastics, and never fixed it. Now he's married with a kid on the way, and he can use my $2400 just as much as I can use his Brute. One of those deals you just can't pass up.
> 
> As far as I remember it (this sounds bad, but I've only seen it once... years ago), it has a slip on pipe (Big Gun I think), jetted carbs, and Dynatech CDI. I could be wrong, but I'll find out when I pick it up. He said he put a new battery and gas in it, and his buddy cleaned the carbs and they got it running, but it's breaking up at anything much more than idle. I think it's got more trash in the fuel system. But that's just a few hours of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some background on me, if anyone wants to read it that is...
> 
> I've been riding for about 4 years now. My first, and only, bike is a 2002 Suzuki Eiger 2WD. It's been a tank. It's been abused. And it's been under me for almost 2500 miles, and has only left me in the woods two times that weren't from me getting a little deeper than that little black tube over the bars. I love it, and it's made me a definite Suzuki fan.
> 
> 
> I've followed Brutes on 28s, 30s, stockers, you name it. I might have worked a hell of a lot harder for it, and and I might have needed a tug or a push, but I did what I had to do to ride.
> 
> Not hating on them by any means, but I never thought I'd own a Kawi, and here I am. I was looking at KQ after KQ, but I just can't pass up a deal like this. And I ride with 5 guys that have Brutes, so I know exactly what I'm getting into. I do love the torque, that's for sure. I really hope I'll fall in love with this thing as much as I did with my little Suzuki. I'm definitely open minded, and I'm down to ride anything, as long as I'm out there riding.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the book, I'll post up some pics Thursday night when I pick her up!


Suzuki ftw!!!!!! Nice bro suzukis are built very well I own a king quad mods are in ma sig. Below. Best bike power wise that i own, brute are good ma bro has one and loves it. Congrats on the new bike and welcome to the family ull b addicted now


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## GatorHunter

New Here!

I currently work in Afghanistan, working on ATV's and UTV's

I currently have:

9 - 2012 Kawasaki Military Teryx T2 (LTATV)
1 - 2011 Kawasaki Military Teryx T2 (LTATV)
1 - 2010 Kawasaki Military Teryx T2 (LTATV)
1 - 2009 Kawasaki Military Teryx T2 (LTATV)
4 - 2012 Polaris Sportsman MV850
1 - 2005 Polaris Sportsman MV700
1 - 2004 Polaris Sportsman MV700
1 - 2002 Polaris Sportsman 700
1 - 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 HO
2 - 2005 Polaris Sportsman 6x6MV
1 - 2003 Kawasaki Prairie 650

I have over 100 Polaris Manuals if anyone wants or needs any go to Index of /ORV Manuals

Have not has a ATV of my own since I was a Kid, but will be buying one in June this year. Just not sure if I was to buy new or used.

Hope to see everyone around!


----------



## Broughsy

Hey, I joined awhile ago but never got around to posting lol

I'm 15 and I bought my brute last year after working all summer. It's a 2008 650i and has a hmf slip on, dynojet kit, 26" mudlites and 12" ss 212 rims. 

I've been riding since I was a around 4, I started out on my dad's moto4 then I moved on to his big bear once he bought that. Then I got my first bike, a kazuma falcon 150 Chinese bike, then dad bought me a Honda 200sx when I was 12, rode the snot out of it until I was 14 and then bought a warrior 350, which I sold to buy my brute force! 

Glad to be on the Site,


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

welcome, nice brute!! feels good to buy something to call yours huh :bigok:


----------



## mudmilitia28

Hey guys just signed up..... I'm from Eastern NC and just getting back into 4 Wheeler riding mudding etc. Just bought a 2013 Rancher put black ITP 212's with 26 mudliteXTR's on it and a 2"high lifter kit thinking seriously about a set of 27-10-12 Silverbacks for it ....... I guess I got mud in my blood everything else is stock on it no snorkel kit or rad relocate just keeping it smooth for right now..... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beecj0

Another AK mudder<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>

<o></o>
Names Joe, Im from Big Lake, moved to Palmer fishhook area a couple years back. <o></o>
<o>My rides are a 1951 willys ******* wagon 0n 34x9.5-15 and a 2013 foreman. 26x11-12 on all four.</o>


----------



## lileiger

lve been on several other forums, busco beach, HL , and a few others but i never got on this one. Guess its about time! i am an arctic cat guy that bled over from Suzuki. Started out with an 07 Eiger that just got built and built until it was a 460 something with 30's and all the trimmings. Blew the connecting rod out of it and moved to a cats for the ground clearance. I have a 2007 650 on 31's and a 700 TRV on 30's now. I dont think there is a part of an arctic cat i havent rebuilt or replaced so far! lol anyway, glad to be here ya'll!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice cat. Welcome!


----------



## Master Yoda

Just joined, picked up a 09 brute 750 last week and was looking for snorkel ideas when I ran across this site. Has a lot of good info here so I joined my bike is currently stock but That's gonna change real soon. Ordering rims, tires, and lift springs today. Born and raised in Florida, currently live in Orlando. Ride 5a, canaveral groves, and holopaw most of the time. Glad to finally have another bike, been too long!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! We can def. help you get it modded out


----------



## rlfoulch

Just joined hope I like mimb as much as hondaatvforums thanks for tha add




















2003 Rincon 650 3" lift 30" mudzilllas on 14" 212 wheels 2" snorkel and big red gear reduction.
gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 
2005 trx350fm (Smokey) back to stock :'(

2012 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## TRAPnHUNT

Hi folks,

Im new to this forum here but far from being new to ATVs. I own a 12' XMR 800, 08' Sportsman 500, & a 03' Kodiak. I use the Polaris & Yamaha mostly for trapping & hunting but in the off season, my wife & daughter ride them.
I live here in north eastern Illinois where trails & mud pits are far and few between so we mostly have to haul them far away in order to play or get chased by the cops for riding where we are not suppose to. I perfer not to do that at all and not give ATV riders a bad name.
By trade, I'm a heavy equipment operator. In other words, I play with life size Tonka Toys for a living. Been doing this for 24 years now and make a decent living at it.
I had come across this forum from a post at Can-Amforum.com and figured I'd slide over here and check this place out.
I do have a few ATV videos on my youtube channel if you'd like to see.
TRAPnHUNT's channel - YouTube

And here are a few photos as well.









































---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

Here are a couple more photos for you folks...


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome to MIMB. Glad to have you with us. Impressive stable you have there.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!! Nice rides!


----------



## Mud magnet 2

*Not really new....*

O.k. I'm not really new to this forum...I've just been away from it for a long time. And before the rumor mill starts up, I was not in jail. Lol! I was just mud magnet on here...until I lost my pass word. I have no idea what I used for a password. I had also changed my email, so I said screw it...I'll just sign back up. This forum (and people on it) has helped me and my dad (tow truck) out Sooooo much. So thank you!! Because you all rock! I'm glad to be back.


----------



## Polaris425

You know we could have fixed that for you... lol


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Ya....I know. Lol!


----------



## Ed1

*just joined*

I just joined and lookin foward to talkin with all of ya


----------



## Mud magnet 2

You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Big D

Welcome to all the newbies and the those folks who forget their passwords. Hey, we've all been there.


----------



## rth0006

Hey everyone, new here to the forum. I have a 07 honda foreman 500 with 29.5s. I'm in auburn al and love to go ride at various parks. Taylor county boondocks Boggs and boulders and of course the great American park here in auburn!


----------



## mudpitmafiaprez

*HI*

Hi guys i'm new to the forum just started my own mudding group and just thought it'd be cool to have somewhere to get info and stuff like that 

thanks,
justin


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome


----------



## duckincrazy92

You won't find a better forum than this one.


----------



## jerebear

*Old but new*

Hey everyone glad I found this forum. There is a lot of good info and discussions. Can't wait to get my new to me quad peaking!

Have a 1998 suzuki 500 quadrunner-stock

New to me 2005 700 King Quad EFI-some mods on it need help to figure them out!

Cheers,

Jeremy


----------



## Lsu524

hi guys im pretty new to the forum and i just wanted to say that I'm glad to join the most helpful forum. my name is jonathan and im actually only 15 but i do most of my own work on my brute force 750 which i personally think is impressive considering i have 0 mechanics in my family haha. if you wanna know what my ride with mods are just look below to find out in my sig. also im from shreveport la home of high lifter and i was wanting to know who lives near me that wants to ride highlifter offroad park with me? 
if you live near me and want to ride with me email me at [email protected]


----------



## 650sra

hey all, Ive been reading on mimb for awhile but figured since I liked it so much I'd sign up!


----------



## wyteboy

*newbie*

hello, my name is wyteboy and im new to this site but ive herd a lot about yall .
I have a 2005 camo brute force 750i with 28" mega mayhems. mounted on 14" sti hd3 wheels machined & black finish.wild boar rad kit and snorkels .


----------



## Johndeere9203

Hi everyone! I just joined i been riding quads all my life i live in western pa i love the out doors hunting camping riding and working in the garage! I bought 2 brand new renegades 2 months ago already have a winch on mine and a glazed belt lol..... I'm looking to install a snorkel on it but cant find anyone who has installed one on a g2....


----------



## Polaris425

We have someone here who has snorkeled their own G2 I believe.


----------



## Johndeere9203

I seen a how to for the outlander..... Looks to be the same ill just have to make my risers different


----------



## brl88

joined awhile ago and glad i did! there is tons of useful stuff here!!


----------



## rmax

Polaris425 said:


> We have someone here who has snorkeled their own G2 I believe.


my son did his ,an i quote[if i had it to do over i would have bought a set]
also if you plan to add a bumper an rad relocation do this before the snorks ,he had to redo his after the bump an rad kit came in ,now its on the way to the dealer for first service 10hr, plus front diff has a hole the size of a golf ball in the side of it


----------



## Awesomeness

Hey guys. I'm newly registered. I have gotten a lot of good info from this forum in the past and decided to join.........and also I needed a manual. Lol. Anyway, I have a 2005 Brute Force that I bought a few weeks ago that I'm getting fixed up. I live in beautiful Mississippi and.......well that's all I can think to say about myself right now. Glad to be here. You guys have an awesome forum here.


----------



## rmax

welcome to mimb 
where you from in ms.


----------



## Awesomeness

I live in Pontotoc which is about 15 minutes outside Tupelo.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

Awesomeness said:


> I live in Pontotoc which is about 15 minutes outside Tupelo.


you close to me im 15 miles south of tupelo in nettleton


----------



## Awesomeness

Yeah that's just right down the road. I was in Nettleton the other day picking up a friend.


----------



## tyltex

Whats up everyone ? I just joined....I have a can am maverick and I'm trying to find out which winch plate to use with my viper winch.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome! post up some pics of that beast!


----------



## econcordjon

*New form w.n.y*

Hello, I added a 2009 750 brute to my family, and already had 4x4 problems but to be expected. The bike had no flashing 2x4/4x4 lights or anything, checked all electrical and have correct voltage except from the 2x4/4x4 switch female plug. The battery was low enough that the diff actuator wouldn't operate until it had a fully charged battery. The man at Kawasaki told me that the reason behind this is because of the small gauge wire used, the bike needs a full charge, makes sense. Also I just hit 100 miles and changed the belt, the reset is all under the seat except the 2 wire plug that needs to unplugged above the belt housing. But the light never blinked when it hit 100hrs it was a steady light. I tried to post a photo but my droid says I don't have enough memory. Thanks to the administration for this site hope to be of help if I can.


----------



## ldunston

I am a new user. I live in east texas. I have a brute 750, a cat 700 h1 mud pro and a can am 90 for my daughter. I am looking for info on oklahoma parks (murray lake) to find out if they are sticklers on helmets and no double riders? If anyone can help.


----------



## Muddigger700

Joined this site yesterday after a friend referred me here, bc I thought I got a crappy trade. Learned everything I needed to know about what was wrong with my bike. This site is great. I'm from the sticks on Louisiana.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## G.I.JOE

Hello all, I've been a subscriber for a short while and figured I should introduce myself. My name is Joe and I live in Baton Rouge LA. I have two atvs, a 2012 Arctic Cat 700 LTD Mud Pro and a 2010 Kawasaki 750 Brute Force. Family and I mainly like to trail ride... woods/mud with the occasional river riding when the water is low enough.

I have really been enjoying the site. Thanks for all the great info.

Joe


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Welcome GIJOE. U right there around the corner from us lol. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## G.I.JOE

Yeah, not far at all, about an hour away. Are there any places to ride in your area? We usually ride at Tower Traxx up in Greensburg. 

Joe


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

G.I.JOE said:


> Yeah, not far at all, about an hour away. Are there any places to ride in your area? We usually ride at Tower Traxx up in Greensburg.
> 
> Joe


Yup we have 3 parks in my area all local parks. Mud bugs, mudslide and Mulletville. All on fb check up out


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Muddigger09

Hey i just wanted to kind of meet some of the people on the forum i have a big bear 300 early 2000's model and a big bear 400 2000 model neither one runs right now the 300 something is wrong in the motor i never mess with it and the 400 needs new battery so just wanted to say hey to all of yall and thats all


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Welcome muddigger ...my buddy has a big bear 350 with 7" lift ...thing is bad ..u got any plans for ur 400? Or just get battery and ride?


----------



## KCRanger700

Hi, new to the forum and muddin'. Love it! Mostly used my 2006 Ranger for Huntin'.
Would like to know how to snorkel it. Soon to buy new tires and wheels and get back in the mud. Like the site so fsr, just trying to find my way around.


----------



## crowelsc

*New guy from Va*

Hi all, new to the site as well as these brutes and such. I had a 2010 YFZ450 but sold it to get into a 4x4 atv. I Was able to find a 2010 Brute Force 750 EFI with a little bit of work done to it for a great price. It had a severely bent tie rod, right rear upper a arm and needed a wheel bearing. Replaced the tie rods with ASR, and a oem upper a arm. Ill post some pics below. Im looking forward to the site and learning from all of the knowledge on here. Thanks

2010 Brute 750 EFI
2" Lift
ASR Tie Rods
Wild Boar Rad Relocation kit
Snorkels
Warn Winch
28" Vampires
12" ITP SS
MSD Fuel Controller


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## team_mudnut

Hey guys im new here but have used info from this great site many times. I ride a 09 750 brute and just did the MIMB snorkel on it today thanks again for all the great info.


----------



## windsor396

*Newb here from the great State of North Carolina*

Hello, I am a new member here from the Fort Bragg area of North Carolina. I am new to this site, not to atvs. I have recently purchased an 06 Brute Force 650i and love it to death so far. My wife rides a tried and true Polaris Sportsman 500ho (cant beat the comfort) and my daughter rides a 2010 Rancher 420 (her baby). We frequent Busco Beach about once a month and I have been to CAW in SC (I like it but hate directional trails) and some friends and myself are planning a trip to Hatfield and Mccoy sometime late summer, early fall.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## ronford 750

hey guys, i am new , but been using the site for a while. i have silver o6 brute 750 is currently tore apart with broken exhaust valves on the front head, i've got a whole list of upgrades to do as well. rad relocate , temp gauge , oil cooler, 3" snorkels, catch can. i will be asking lots of questions in the future.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Welcome and there's plenty of good people and good info here.


----------



## wyteboy

hello. my name is josh . i live in pensacola fl and i just got in to riding so im always looking for different things to do with my bike .i rode big bears as a kid and now that im older i wanted to get in to riding where i can spend time with family and friends lol....I have a 2005 brute force 750i camo edition it has wild boar rad kit , snorkles , 28'' mega mayhems mounted on 14'' sti hd3 wheels everything else is stock....nice to meet yall


----------



## Gangsta

Hey
I am new, coming from the world of sport quads trying to decide on my next ride.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Depends on how you want to ride. And welcome.


----------



## Gangsta

duckincrazy92 said:


> Depends on how you want to ride. And welcome.


The way I want to ride would probably cause a lot of breakage :saevilw: so I will definately have to learn some thumb control, but normally the folks I ride with are pretty much like what you would see on the southern mud junkies videos.


----------



## wyteboy

hello to yall too! not one response to my introduction thamks


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Welcome wyteboy ...post some pics up of ur wheeler, sounds like a nice set up!


----------



## wyteboy

Here's a pic


----------



## wyteboy

Here's som more with the wife's first wheeler


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

nice nice lol snorkels job looks clean! and that is a clean popo ! Im all about some polaris wheelers!


----------



## brutemike

Nice and welcome all.


----------



## Mud_pro13

Hey guys , 
New here from Moncton New Brunswick .

Bike: 2013 mudpro 700 limited
Mods:
-2" bracket lift
-2"spacer lift
-29.5 outaw 2s
-HID
-HMF swamp XL (with snorkel)
-19 Gram rollers wit Lime green secondary
-wild boar rad relocate
- Cobra front axles 
- 2.5" wheel spacers\-SS 14" rims

Older pics (without lift/spacers)


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Oh yea u got tht Cat looking good!! Welcome btw! To me, cats are very under rated and most look past them


----------



## Polaris425

Mud_pro13 said:


> Hey guys ,
> New here from Moncton New Brunswick .
> 
> Bike: 2013 mudpro 700 limited
> Mods:
> -2" bracket lift
> -2"spacer lift
> -29.5 outaw 2s
> -HID
> -HMF swamp XL (with snorkel)
> -19 Gram rollers wit Lime green secondary
> -wild boar rad relocate
> - Cobra front axles
> - 2.5" wheel spacers\-SS 14" rims
> 
> Older pics (without lift/spacers)


Welcome! Nice cat & SICK dodge!!


----------



## Mud_pro13

thanks ! yeah I don't see many cats around this forum or many on the trails, I get a lot of good comments on the bike! and it will keep up to any Brute or can am


----------



## JBYRD8

Hey new here. My name is Justin. Found alot of good info on MIMB.
Got a '12 Brute Force 750 4x4i eps with 28" Mega Mayhem's

About to install a snorkel here soon. Found a thread with a list of stuff I need to get.

And gonna do a exhaust snorkel


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## JBYRD8

Thanks


----------



## Tweek

Another newb here. Just got my first bike after many years of racing cars. Picked up a 08 brute with 200 miles on it today.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome


----------



## storms550

hello from central illinois everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92

Welcome.


----------



## kingproquad

*my king quad 750*

2009 King Quad 750
29.5 Outlaw II's
212ss ITP Rims 
2" highlifter lift 
Highlifter Lift Springs
Radiator Relocation Kit
Submarine Snorkel Kit
CV Tech Clutch Kit 
Wet Clutch delete
106mm Piston '
Hot Cams Cam
Copperhead VDI
Two Brothers Exhaust


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new people!


----------



## tcr0148

Name: Tony
Live: Houston
Bike: 2004 Sportsman 600
Mods: Cobra Axles, Snorkel
Ride: Crosby (DSO, Mels/Extreme) / South Louisiana


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Welcome to the faimly everyone!!!! Place is awsome!!!!!!


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## QueenTMcGee

Hey guys...newbie here! 

I grew up riding quads around the farm and over the past couple years have gotten into riding at atv parks and such with my man (who has ridden his ENTIRE life). We took a trip to Wolf Pen Gap in April and I LOVED it (not much mud though)!! Where we ride around here, it's super swampy most of the time. 

I joined because I'm searching for some info on custom radiator covers. My man just got a new quad (a 2013 Can Am Outlander 1000 Xmr) and wants one, so I thought I'd surprise him on his birthday. I'm not having much luck finding a company that does them though. Help, please!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I would have a look over at rubberdowncustoms.ca ....they are a sponsor here and are a really great company! Im not sure if he has one for the XMR yet but u can call and ask them for sure !


----------



## QueenTMcGee

Awesome, I will give them a try! Thank you!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yw!


----------



## MRT71

*Newbie*

New to site and just want to thank all for making this forum possible! i
Its a great help to myself and others!!!


----------



## kingproquad

*2009 King Quad 750*

2009 Suzuki King Quad 750

2" Highlifter Lift 
Highlifter Lift Springs
2" Wheel Spacers all around
29.5" Outlaw II's 
SS212 ITP Rims
Wild Boar Radiator Relocation
Submarine Snorkels
106mm Piston Custom made and Bored
Oversized Cams from HotCams.com
109mm Injector 
CvTech Clutch Kit w/wet clutch delete
Two Brother Exhaust
CopperHead CDI


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

budlight81 said:


> 2009 Suzuki King Quad 750
> 
> 2" Highlifter Lift
> Highlifter Lift Springs
> 2" Wheel Spacers all around
> 29.5" Outlaw II's
> SS212 ITP Rims
> Wild Boar Radiator Relocation
> Submarine Snorkels
> 106mm Piston Custom made and Bored
> Oversized Cams from HotCams.com
> 109mm Injector
> CvTech Clutch Kit w/wet clutch delete
> Two Brother Exhaust
> CopperHead CDI


Nice! I like the king! Who did ya wcd? Are u liking it? 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## wvabeer

*Newbie from West Virginia*

Howdy, I mostly ride Jackson/Mason/Putnum counties with my wife and lots of friends in Side by sides and 4wheelers


----------



## Polaris425

welcome


----------



## TacomaChris

What's going on?
I am new to the sight and the area (Daphne, Alabama). I have a 750 Brute. Just slapped the 30" Silver Backs on, lifted her a few inches, and as soon as the clutch tool comes in will put in a Red primary and Almond Secondary. 

With being new to the area, I do not know many people and would love to make new friends who enjoy getting muddy as much as I do. So if that is you, fill free to drop me a line.

I look forward to interacting with everyone.

Chris


----------



## Polaris425

^ It seems as though you got the colors backwards, as mentioned in your other post... lol

Should have been Almond primary, and Red secondary.


----------



## T.J.

Just saw this thread, new guy here in south Louisiana. Ride at tower trax mostly, some at red creek, and i just heard about Muddy Joes so we gonna give that a shot. Been wanting to check out sabine atv park as well. I have a rzr 570 with an outkast lift and 34'' termz. Too many other mods to list, i have some videos and pictures posted in the forums.


----------



## Colossus

*from lafayette,la and new to the forums*

i just brought a new 2102 brute force 750 , i have put ss rims and 27" tires so far ..... i will be upgrading the bike as soon as my year warranty is up. this is the first brute i have owed so i still learning about all the things you can do to it and what to change and watch out for .


----------



## Diggin Riggin

*New Member from GA*

Hello everyone, I just joined today in hopes of learning a little about my Prairie. I am a bit of a power junkie and have been on a couple other forums for a while now. Anyway, thanks for having me.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome.


----------



## Monster-teryx

*Hey Y'all just found this site*

From Fort Worth Texas and we ride anywhere we can.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! Post up some pics of that monster here:

 The Official Kawi Pic Thread, Part II - Page 35 - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Diggin Riggin

I can't post pictures on this forum to save my life. From my phone or IPad?


----------



## Polaris425

Download the TapaTalk app it's free & you can use it to post pics.


----------



## Diggin Riggin

10-4 thanks

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Testing 123



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fletch

Just picking up a Suzuki King Quad 700. Looks like a great forum


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## whoolieshop

Fletch said:


> Just picking up a Suzuki King Quad 700. Looks like a great forum



Welcome! May your stay here be... muddy!


----------



## 315scott

hello all in mudville,my name is scott I am located in Pennellville new york about 20 min north of Syracuse.i have just bought a 2005 Kawasaki brute force 750 with 1130 miles and 131 hours.this machine is kinda for my wife to ride,but I will be doing some mods to entertain myself.i am more of a two wheeled guy,i have a 2008 KTM 300xcw that is street legal,its a total hoot to ride.

this web site is a total overload of info,thanks to all that have a hand in this place.


----------



## wideawakejake

welcome ! and please remember to fasten your seatbelt and put all trays and seats back in the upright position during take-off!


----------



## Ballboomer

I'm new here and got a quick question for anybody that can help..I have a 05 brute 650..yesterday went to ride but my bike is stuck in 4wd ,took the actuator out but looks fine.sny insight ?


----------



## Jamie12

New to this forum
And new to muddin 
Just picked up a 92 bayou 4x4
Needs work
How do you buy a service manual on here?


----------



## Polaris425

^ search "subscribing members"


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## marionpd108

New to the forum, but I've had 2005 Brute 750 since it was about three weeks old. Good bike, but it ate three valves on the front cylinder. I'm looking for a new jug, head, valves, and piston, along with all of the other gaskets, etc. to get this thing back together. 

So far, this site has been a huge resource and has given me a few tips to look at when I get this thing back up and running! I think the BUS connector mod will be the first thing I do. I've been running a hard-wired fan for about 2 years now, and I just realized that I could have saved a lot of time and heartache by doing that mod then. Oh well...

Thanks for being such a good resource for those of us who don't like to get screwed by the dealer! 

Chuck


----------



## Audible Silence

Hi everyone, 
Friday i brought home a new '13 brute force 750 eps. My dad bought one in '09 and has been bugging me to get one ever since so we could ride together. I was torn between the grizzly and the brute, it really just came down to familiarity and the deal at the dealership. I've been to Port St Lucie mud fest a few times and ive been to another place in okeechobee once. I live in palm beach county. My father has a cabin in North Carolina. I'm hoping to grab a trailer and take a trip on the Hatfield Mcoy trails with him. 

I'm also on Kawieriders and ATVconnection forums. i like to have sources of info on things, so you may see me there too. although, the later looks kinda dead. looking forward to being part of the community. 

I must say, in the course of an hour, i have found more info on this site than most. and over the last week, MIMB popped up on google with answers i had. I'm not much into muddin, but the info is all here. 

My first mod shall be tires and snorkel. WHOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome & Thanks for the compliments... When we started this place, that was our goal. To have More info (and make it free!) than any one else out there. And as far as kawi's and brutes go, we are the #1. Wish I could say the same for the other brands too but, we're getting there. With more and more people going to Can-Am, but staying here on our forum, we're banking up more outty knowledge each week.


----------



## james53eric

Whats up everybody, just joined lastnight. I have a 2011 400ho stock, live near orange texas, I go by Eric. Been riding a while if i can help some way let me know.


----------



## kawiman1992

Hey y'all I am from ga Ihave known about the site for a while just ddecided this is the kinda ppl I wanna have around to talk to about my favorite hobby which is ridin


----------



## Polaris425

welcome


----------



## zillakilla

Hello I'm new to the brute... but I have a 03 grizz 660, 05 grizz 660 and 04 big bear 400. Just starting my build on the brute so far iv got a 2in snorkel k&n filter and a hmf full exhaust and its sitting on 28in zillas. Wheres the best place to find some good jetting info on here???


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome, In the jetting section under kawi probably...


----------



## zillakilla

Thank you sir still trying to figure out navigating the site


----------



## Jafo11110

Want to say hello to all my fellow riders. I have had several quads and now a po po side by side


----------



## backwoodsrider

hey there just joined, im 18 from the backwoods of missouri. i love riding, hittin trails hard with friends and gettin stuck. MIMB seemed like a good place to talk everything atv and mud


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome


----------



## Ryno

Hello just joined a few minutes ago. Purchased my second brute last week and plan on getting into more modding new to the atv scene. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Audible Silence

hello there, im pretty new also. great forum tho.


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome to MIMB


----------



## THark88

What's up everyone. Just signed up. Bought me a 2005 BF 750i last night. i've been thinking about buying it and researching them, and it seems everywhere leads me back to here. Obviously this must be the place to be !! I do have some questions and some parts i'm needing and i'll be trying to find the correct forums to place those under! Thanks in advance for the help 

Tim


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome, and you're right, this is the one stop place for all Brute Force information! lol


----------



## Bruterider08

Hey Im new to mimb and new to brute life I had a 350 honda rancher brefore. I traded that for a brute that needed work.it didnt run but I got it running and big power jump from the ol honda .now im slowly learning and modding my 08 750 bf


----------



## 4x4dreamer

*Newbie ..........to MIMB. ..... Not to muddin' .......!*

Hello all been riding and racing since I was a youngster , great source of info and set of folks, I'm out in wa, heavy forest trail and mud riding , looking foward to being a part of the scene....

Thanks


----------



## catman3516

Hey guys. I'm Matt from New Orleans area. I'm currently quad less ATM. Looking to buy an atv in the next month or two. I've had 2 Yamaha warriors and a honda foreman 500 2wd. Looking to either a 650-750 brute force,arctic cat 700' or grizzly 600-660. Any suggestions is always welcome--- in pm or here. Thx again!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## bigcountry 2013

hey im justin ...just joined the site a few days ago and looking into learning alot about the brutes..i live in rincon, georgia and also have my own brute force 2013  but shes smoking now so looking into doing a 840 kit ...any ideas? want it to be nasty


----------



## DaveMK1

2013 and smoking already? I smell fowl play lol. Just kidding, but your warranty should cover it.

Welcome to the forums!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bigcountry 2013

no sir ...doesnt cover water damage ...i wish it did tho


----------



## Audible Silence

insurance does.. but most of us dont have that haha


----------



## Bullet74

Another member, I'm from , Canada, I have a 07 0utty 650 xt, Mudlite XTR's 27's on factory rims, for now. HMF swamp xl exhaust, uni air filter, clutch kit and snorkel.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## bluegade840

hey guys im chance, just joined the site today after i realized how dead highlifter has got....Well im from and live in Brandon, Mississippi. I ride an 09 gade 840 that is blue.....so im pretty easy to spot on the trails! well look forward to meeting some of you guys!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome. I lived in Brandon for a while. In Highpoint. I think that was the name. Lol


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## jh850xp

just joined today. I'm from Houston, TX with a 13 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP LE. Actually hitting a few trails and mud holes tomorrow morning.


----------



## pantherballhp

from Athens, WV. 2011 sportsman XP LE. Got it for christmas actually and my first atv. LOVE it. Just hit the hatfield/mccoy trails saturday along with some wagon wheel.


----------



## jcsanford

hi all , JC form orlando Fl .
sold my raptor 660 sport atv , and looking to buy my first 4x4 
debating on a king quad 700 , polaris 800 twin or a Artic Cat mud Pro at this moment 
im glad i found this forums , lots of great info 
any input on my choices for first 4x4 atv will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Audible Silence

I just bought a brute, but the polaris look nice. welcome.


----------



## sharpride750

Wuz up gents......everybody my names kevin.....I like seeing the all the chat about muddying and up keep on the bikes.......great site to be on.....now if I may use and maybe get a little help my self with the brute force fan.....


----------



## Graham

What's up everyone


----------



## mrkd1

Welcome to MIMB hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## NorthernRider

New from northern Illinois. Hello Mud in My Blood!

Northern Rider - YouTube

Northern Rider: Testing Snorkel Kits - YouTube


----------



## bcorum

New to this forum, from Rockingham County North Carolina


----------



## phreebsd

Welcome to the forum new members!


----------



## Polaris425

Yup. Welcome new peeps.


----------



## rmax

Welcome all new members feel free to fill out your signatures an location's 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## DWP

Hey everyone, new to the site from Lethbridge, Alberta, Canada. currently not riding my 08 750 Brute as I have blown up the front diff!! $1925 bucks for parts required. currently looking for one.
its an 08 750 with 2" lift, 28" zillas on ITP108 rims, snorkel, rad relocate, 2" wheel spacers all around, slip on HMF pipe, rear winch, american star tierods/ends, full pro armour skid plates, new fuel pump(don't want replace that again!!).
I love these forums as they have soo much useful information and people willing to help you out!!


----------



## jason042583

Hey my name is jason im new to this site. I have a 2013 polaris ranger 500 crew. I recently went on a ride where the creeks were a little to high for my comfort. So I have recently installed a 3" lift and now wanting to put some snorkels on, not to really play in deep mud but just to have for feeling safe. Was wondering if anyone had any feed back on snorkeling my ranger 500?


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Digg

Whats up Diggie from lake charles. i mostly ride in the marshes of my old home in cameron creole and little chenier. born and raised in the mud.


----------



## jersmith

Myself Jerry from Los Ang,CA been registered here do lot reading so here i am posting


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peeps


----------



## chrisd11

Hi just joined I just bought a 11 brute 750 and just loving the power I'm decently a kawi guy now soon to be adding mods just wondering any of you guys like the big gun exhaust


----------



## JstWantoRide

chrisd11 said:


> Hi just joined I just bought a 11 brute 750 and just loving the power I'm decently a kawi guy now soon to be adding mods just wondering any of you guys like the big gun exhaust


Welcome! I have the full big gun exhaust on my 05 brute and love it!


----------



## young

hi new to site, i have a stock 13 can commander 1000 xt and love it and missing it right now


----------



## Hondacr1258

What's going on guys, new to forum learning this posting stuff.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new peeps


----------



## thatronkonkomaguy

*newbie*

Hello to everyone here at mud in my blood really cool site and im glad to now be apart of it ,im from new york long island to be specific right at the moment frozen over my machine is a 2013 650I,will post a pic soon anyway looking foward to answering and getting answers from this awsome site thanx ,bill


----------



## 8Ball

Hey everyone. New guy from Mississippi. Been lurking on here for awhile and finally decided to join. Been a member over at High Lifter for awhile. This forum's helped me a lot in the past and I hop it continues to do so!
Adam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## landon_r

Hey guys, new on here from eastern iowa. Just got a 2006 750 brute last week with HMF pipe, pro armor skid plates, gorilla winch, and just bought a set of pitbull 25.5" Rockers. So far I love the quad and plan on snorkling it soon for peace of mind. My other quad is a fully decked out 2007 yfz450. Love it to death but sometimes I just want to hit the mud and toy around with a 4x4! Looking forward to learning the in's and out's here and meeting people!


----------



## Franny

Hello all
Been using this site for a while without registering.......what a great amount of information. I am enjoying this winter doing a fair amount of ice riding in Green Bay. I have 2- 2006 brute force 750 camo and blue and am about to start to do some modding to them. I was looking at a copperhead cdi by velocity devices anyone got one? I am going to solder the buss connector tonight and install a manual fan switch (also to work as it should stock) going to put a temp gauge on both. i will start with that and advise as i go! Again thanks for all the prior info!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Welcome new members.


----------



## DaveMK1

Welcome new folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

Plethora of knowledge and information lurking in these pages so don't make a rookie mistake by not searching for something first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## klizotte62

Just thought I'd stop in and introduce myself. I love browsing here, lots of good info. If any of y'all are from the Lafayette area and frequent Scott's ATV on Westgate Road, you've probably seen me in there a few times. haha


----------



## Muddin country boy

*country*

hey yall im just your average country boy who likes muddin trucks boots n country roots #riseofthesouth


----------



## 5.7hemi

New here as well. Lots of good info here I have been reading lots for this site thanks to all that posy the info it's helpful. I have a 2008 brute 2'' lift 29.5 out laws and snorkel it ( snorkel from this site


----------



## 4D Madness

Hey Guys & Gals newbie here, I recently purchased a 2011 Grizzly 700 Fi. All stock except 28'' Mudlites. Having trouble with it dying at idle. The pod mod post on this site fixed my issue. What you guys do is awesome. I am very grateful


----------



## Curt

Hi All, im Curt. just joined the forum. I own a 2011 king quad 750 and LOVE it. I also have a 2008 HD nightrod special for the roads. Im from New Hampshire.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## josh13

Welcome to all the newbies and there is definitely a ton of useful knowledge and helpful people on here!!!!!


----------



## Outty13

Hey fellers I joined about 2 weeks ago... my names tyler... my bike is in my sig and a pic of it as my avatar .


----------



## ACM100

Hey all. Great site tons of help facts and info. I live in nova scotia canada. And own a 08 bright blue brute got some 26" bugs on er and a cheap moose module.. Currently Looking at a muzzy pro. Curious on if theres is a tuner I should maybe grab with it. Thanks for your input. ***O!!!


----------



## rmax

Get in touch with V Force John. Interstate Motor Sports tell him all your mods he sells the pipes an tuners an will set you a tunable tune in it

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACM100

I gave him an email a couple of months ago an never herd anything from him. Does he ship to canada? Whats the best way to get shop of him if so. Thanks


----------



## rmax

I do not know about shipping I know a lot of Canadians run his modified clutches I would try him again he gets covered up a lot of times you probly slipped between the cracks 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiftedCamoTony

Thought I would say hi from WI a new member and enjoying the info thanks guys 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACM100

Thanks rmax. Ill give him another email. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## SLVRBRT

VFJ deals with us Canadians lots. May have better luck using a PM on Kawieriders. My hotmail message went to his junk folder and he never saw it. PM Was replied right away.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## FFjonesy

*New to the site*

Hey everyone new here to the site, seen a bunch of different pages related to the site thought I would check it out.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome


----------



## rrabaca73

*New Member*

I've rode atv's since I was a kid. Just started mud riding about a year ago. I have a 2010 Honda Rancher 420 4x4 with 28" Mega Mayhems on 14" SS212 rims, HighLifter lift kit, HMF Performance exhaust, HMF EFI Optimizer, K&N air filter. Also have a 2014 Honda Pioneer 4-seater still stock.


----------



## Duhickey

*New member*

Hey everyone new member from louisiana, lots of good info on here.
Aint nothing better than mud riding and water wheelies!


----------



## Grz66023

Wuts up y'all. I'm David. In Central Florida area. I have a 06 Grizzly 660. 5.5" Gorilla lift, gorilla axles, 29.5 Outlaws, snorkels, radiator relocate, clutch kit, exhuast, jet kit, rigid light bar. Hope to get out an meet an ride with some of y'all.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new guys


----------



## spedeg316

Hello all. I'm in north alabama around Birmingham. I have owned quite a few ATVs over the years (mostly due to add w toys). Currently own a honda fourtrax 300 2x4, 06 prairie 700 and a 08 Kawasaki teryx w a very expensive motor in it. Mostly enjoy trail rides and diving into a few bottomless mud holes. Glad to be on the site and look forward to it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome & roll tide!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## spedeg316

Roll Tide!


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

I just joined this site. I recently got a 08 brute 750i. sold my 350 rancher definitely a big upgrade for me and well worth it I love my brute. its stock except the rims and tires I got 27inch mudzillas on it they work good but considering something dif. im not gonna sink my brute ive had bad luck with water riding nothing but problems with past atvs. just sticking to trail riding now.


----------



## jwf1400

*NEW Guy*

Wsup. New to the forum, not new to wheelers. I currently have a Polaris Sportsman 700 and a Kawaski Brute Force 650. Love to ride! thats all we do in the lil town i live in. Awesome site, lots of useful info!


----------



## Polaris425

welcome!


----------



## Mustangman84

Hey guys. Newly joined. Got a '04 700 prairie. Few mods. Highlifter programmer, k/n air filter ,hmf,ss108's with 25x8 and 10's. soon hoping to snorkel and rad relocate. Anyone with rad pics with the rad laying down low ?


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome, Eh.


----------



## big black brute

What's going on new to the site but not new to riding. Me and the family love to to ride and me and the wife or big fans of the brute. Mines a 08 just put a 840 kit on it and hers is a 2012 set up for the mud. Also this site is very helpful.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome


----------



## Rick0959

Hello everyone. I'm Rick from South Florida. Recently purchased a new-to-me Rhino and went to my first mud event, now I'm hooked. Looking forward to gathering info and meeting people here.


----------



## Polaris425

Yup. Once is all it takes to get hooked!


----------



## Purepower86

Hello, new to the site. Got a 07 brute 750 with the BBK anybody that has ran the dragon fire kit let me know. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 04:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------

Oh also I have the rad relocate, led light bar, and highlifter spring vfj spring kit for 30" backs


----------



## JC1982

Whats up!? Newly joined not new to site. Been on here countless times over the years. Most of my mods I did myself and MIMB is the first place I look for info! Thanks for getting my machine where it is today!!


----------



## rawest89

idk why i cant start threads i did all my activation


----------



## 2010Bruterider

rawest89 said:


> idk why i cant start threads i did all my activation



Go to the section you want to post in. 
The at the top you'll see a "new thread" button. 
If you're using tapatalk, 
Go to the section you want to post in, look at the top right and you'll see three dots ...
Tap that and then choose "new topic". 
Or use the search tool. I'm sure you're not the first to have trouble.


----------



## Polaris425

probably trying to post in classifieds... new members arent allowed too for a period of time.


----------



## Bodie D

I have a 07 brute need help got about a ounce in tail pipe
Cant get it to start drained oil carbs and got fire to both 
Cylinder dont know what to do go 5500 miles never sunk 
Only thing I changed is choke cable fule pump and hmf exhaust and jet


----------



## Cameron

Howdy, I'm cameron, I am from North Carolina. i im new to brutes but not to quads. I just bought my first kawasaki about 3 Weeks ago. 2013 Brute force 750. so far I have added 27in bighorns, VFJ #1/#6 springs and I'm about to add a programmer and exhaust. I ride mostly around my farm and hunting land. I take several trips a year to the outlaw trails in West Virginia.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## Rayburnslayer1980

*I'm new here, but have been looking at this site for years for help.*

Hello everyone, I have been looking in as a guest for helpful pointers in the past when I purchased my 2011 Teryx. I didn't do any serious mods cause I don't do much muddin. Only 27" tire/wheel kit, full aluminum skid plates(front to back), aluminum stick stoppers(front&back) and a probox top. Well that being said, I am on the phone with my dealer again trying to build a 2014 Candy Lime Green Brute Force 750 4x4 EPS. I really don't do much mudding, only ride and watch. And plan to use it extensively during hunting season. I am wanting that "Look" that a brute has "fixed up" so, I have told them to put a 2" lift kit and asset of 14" wheels. I am gonna go with a 28" tire and I want that bad *** look. So my options are limited in the style(outback or silver's) dealer suggest a clutch kit and I agree with something being done with it. But I have noticed a lot of people on here agree that the kit is a waste of money. And to just get the springs... I found the spring chart on here and it is Greek Science to me!!lol.. Anyways, any suggestions?? Best I can tell by other members is to put Maroon Primary and Almond secondary spring and not worry with the kit??
Thank you for any help you may be able to give!!


----------



## jamiec17

*i'm new*

*I everybody just joined the other day my name is Jamie and I just bought an 09 brute 750 for 5900.00 out the door. I am also a member of brutecentral which makawierider has referred me and others to the mimb sight for more info on what ever questions anybody might have, any way got lots of info from mimb already thanks.*


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome.


----------



## Kylep203

Hey everyone my name is Kyle and im 20 years old next week. Im from northern vermont and I recently purchased a 2008 brute 750 with 23miles on it for 5300. It was literally like brand new and i now have about 350 on it. First time out nearly swamped it from going through what i figured was a small mud hole. Within the next week, custom built a full 2" snorkel kit using 2" sc40 pvc and the 3" center snork as a reference. Since then ive put on a 3000# viper max winch with blue amsteel and had mudzillas for a couple weeks but didnt like them so i sold them. Soon hoping to get some outlaw mst stock size and find a decent set of aftermarket wheels. I love mimb and find everything on this site helpful/enjoyable.


----------



## irwinrebelrider

Hey y'all I'm a new member I got a 2010 brute with 28 inch mayhems snorkels highlighter 2 inch lift mud clutch (soon to be vfj) and rad kit also have a set of 28 x10 aqua torque tires for it what a great site lots of good tech info

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------



Kylep203 said:


> Hey everyone my name is Kyle and im 20 years old next week. Im from northern vermont and I recently purchased a 2008 brute 750 with 23miles on it for 5300. It was literally like brand new and i now have about 350 on it. First time out nearly swamped it from going through what i figured was a small mud hole. Within the next week, custom built a full 2" snorkel kit using 2" sc40 pvc and the 3" center snork as a reference. Since then ive put on a 3000# viper max winch with blue amsteel and had mudzillas for a couple weeks but didnt like them so i sold them. Soon hoping to get some outlaw mst stock size and find a decent set of aftermarket wheels. I love mimb and find everything on this site helpful/enjoyable.


Hey check out interco tire blend they got condor 4 spoke wheels 18.50 each good looking rim


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome guys!


----------



## Grizzly76

Whats up everyone!! New to the site, and wanted to introduce myself. Im Shawn, been in the Navy for 15 years now. I operate a 2006 Yamaha Grizzly 660cc, and absolutely love this bike. Im 38 years old now, and have been riding most of my life. Im looking for someone with a parts bike, so I can replace a part or three!!


----------



## Bertymax

Hey new here. My name is Robert aka Bert. I'm from central Maine I have a 2012 brute 750 just got it this year so far it's been good I've done snorkels and clutching and my RCD lift just showed up today. seems to be a lot of good info on here .


----------



## NMKawierider

Bertymax said:


> Hey new here. My name is Robert aka Bert. I'm from central Maine I have a 2012 brute 750 just got it this year so far it's been good I've done snorkels and clutching and my RCD lift just showed up today. seems to be a lot of good info on here .


Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## neecer

Hi! I'm Denise from Southern Indiana. Recently got a 2010 Brute 750. Don't know anything about it really, but I love it!!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome all!


----------



## Freddie

Hey everyone. I just joined because I recently got the Sportsman 570 and need some assistance from some experienced riders. I'm looking to get bigger tires, but I'm not sure if I need a clutch kit with 28's? Thanks all.


----------



## Polaris425

Depends on what tire you chose & it's weight.


----------



## 6.SLOW

Whats up guys name is Will and I just bought a 2005 brute force 750. It is a lot different than my raptor 700 but so far I like it. Live and ride around the Evansville, IN area AAARRTYY:


----------



## MxRacer527

My name is Zach. Going to pick up a 2005 Brute Force this weekend for free. Has a 2" lift, wheels, and a radiator relocate. It needs new timing chains and guides and that's all I know as of now. My dad got it from a guy that said he was riding it and it just stopped. Supposedly jumped time. It is being given to me now so I guess I will have a mud machine. Be prepared for several posts from me as I begin to tear into this thing and start finding questions. I've been racing motocross for 10 years and still have an RMZ-450 that I ride every few months. I'm from Knoxville and am currently working in Birmingham, but I will be moving back to Knoxville in January. Hopefully I can make some trips to Coal Creek(Windrock) this fall and winter once I get this thing going. If there are any guys in the Birmingham area open to helping me work on this thing that would be awesome. Currently I have no garage and will be working with this thing with nothing but a cover. :thinkerg: I've never been part of a forum, but I'm hoping to get accepted in here pretty well and get this Brute looking good and all modded up!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome. I'm down in Tuscaloosa if you need anything. I don't have any of my clutch tools anymore but.... I'm down here if you need advice.


----------



## MxRacer527

I'm actually in southern Birmingham so it isn't but like a 45 minute drive! I may have to take you up on that!


----------



## MuddyHammock

*Mud Pit in Wildwood, FL*

Hey y'all! We are an entertainment park in Wildwood, FL! We rebuilt our mud pits to make our customers happy and we will be having an open mud pit this weekend!! Oct 4th! Check us out on Facebook for more info!


*No glass bottles allowed
*No UTVs/ATVs or golf carts this weekend (yall will have next weekend all to yourselves!)


----------



## drdirty

new to the group and wanted to say hay, have a 07 brute force 750, located in west palm beach, FL


----------



## STAN01

I live in northern mi. I have a 2004 twin peaks and a 93 big bear. After 4 back operations i just use them for transportation and work machines.
I joined to try to find out if it there is a cheap way to make my twin peaks into a full time 4 by 4 as i only use it for hauling wood and snow plowing. The lights are flashing and the 4 by does not work i want to get rid of everythingelectrical without spending $250. For the kit.


----------



## mudnwheels

hey guys new here but not to mudding. some of you may know me from my facebook and youtube channels. we will see around the site

i am looking for a service manual for a 2014 xmr 1000


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome new guys!


----------



## Tncumminsguy

New here form TN, I have my workhorse Yamaha Rhino 700 with 3in lift, 27's,14's, and some hunting mods waiting on snorkels for duck season. Also was pretty much given a 1994 Honda 300 fourtrax I plan on doing a budget build so I can go deep again. I sold my grizzly 660 on 29.5 laws to get more into rock crawling and get a better one, now missing some mud riding as well. 

My crawler ( why i sold the grizzly a while back)










rhino 


the honda


----------



## Polaris425

Nice toys


----------



## Jake15rubi

What's up guys and girls. New to the forum from central il. Just traded my '08 foreman for a '15 rubi. Pretty anxious to see what it'll do in the mud


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Jake15rubi

Thanks polaris


----------



## strokerford

*Hey Guys!*

I'm new here. Thanks for having me. Here's a little bit about me. I'm a lifelong auto/industrial engine mechanic. I am a member of a large hunting lease here in Arkansas. We have at least 10 ATVs at camp that get left there year round for my dad to ride. He is 82 years old. He goes to deer camp in september and stays till the end of March. He rides to check the feeders daily. It's a 13 mile ride! Most of it is through mud or previously logged plots that are covered with chopped up trees. He is one tough old man! He pulls a small trailer that hauls feed like corn or rice meal or sweet potatoes. I spend most of my free time fixing 4 wheelers that he tears up! He can't hear so he just rides em till they quit then he goes and gets another and chains that one to it and drags it out for me to fix. I came here cause as the bikes get newer I'm more out of my comfort zone and need help. Thanks,


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome to MIMB strokerford, glad you found us.


----------



## bradbeav

I recently bought an 07 brute 750. Rebuilt top end and took the snorkels off and went back stock because I never could get it to run right with it. It would cut out really bad unless u took the lid off airbox. Took it off and still cuts out when u get up to high rpms. I put a 150 rear jet with a 144 front and seemed to be a little better but still cuts out on the top end. 55 mph is about top speed. The bike starts an idles fine and seems to have low end power but lacking top. I decided to put stock jets back in an the cutting out got worse. Any help would be great.


----------



## JCooper

Hey guys and gals. Just joined up. 

Been in the mud game for two years. Absolutely sick of honda. Parting out my quad and now looking to get a new Machine hopefully by March. Its down to a 800R Renegade, Brute 750, or a 700 Mud Pro. I can be happy with any of the machines listed, but I am thinking the Brute is the best bang for the buck but I like the snorkels and 14" ground clearance for the MudPro. 

I really hope to learn alot with my belt drive adventure!


----------



## NMKawierider

JCooper said:


> Hey guys and gals. Just joined up.
> 
> Been in the mud game for two years. Absolutely sick of honda. Parting out my quad and now looking to get a new Machine hopefully by March. Its down to a 800R Renegade, Brute 750, or a 700 Mud Pro. I can be happy with any of the machines listed, but I am thinking the Brute is the best bang for the buck but I like the snorkels and 14" ground clearance for the MudPro.
> 
> I really hope to learn alot with my belt drive adventure!


Welcome to MIMB. Lots of good people and info here. Good luck with your choice.  All are great machines.


----------



## bluefin1983

From Western NY. Ride a 2010 Outlander 650 XT-P. Installed new wheels, satin black Lockouts with Reptile radials. Sure rides nice with plenty of power.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## rmax

Welcome 2


----------



## ~thrasher~

Hello Everyone,
I live in IN and play on a 2007 brute force 650. I also have a 1997 Polaris Xplorer 300 which I end up riding when my wife wants to ride the brute. For me, half the fun is working on the quads. Hope to pass on some stuff that I have learned and learn more in the process.


----------



## Deanw15

Dean here from east central Mississippi


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome guys!


----------



## jptbow

site looks great, I've got a 08 teryx with a few goodies. I run the hell out of it so I'm sure I will be on here a lot for advice and parts.


----------



## reimah

Greetings from Finland.

I have 09 750 Brute force project.
It has warm proplem, Broken front diff,exhaust pipe leaked, fuel pump problem, electric wonders and lot of little mistakes.

Allmost all is now fixed.

We dont have a lot information of Brute force in Finland but i see that you have.


----------



## NMKawierider

reimah said:


> Greetings from Finland.
> 
> I have 09 750 Brute force project.
> It has warm proplem, Broken front diff,exhaust pipe leaked, fuel pump problem, electric wonders and lot of little mistakes.
> 
> Allmost all is now fixed.
> 
> We dont have a lot information of Brute force in Finland but i see that you have.


Welcome. Glad to help where we can.


----------



## youngman

Whats going on fellows. Just joined sited so far so good, great topics and feedback. I just picked up a 2015 polaris sportsman 850. All stock right now, only had bike for a month. Interested to see what you guys have to say about upgrades, but most of all tires. Thanks for the add.


----------



## youngman

whats going on fellows, just joined the site. So far so good topics and feedback are great. I just picked up a 2015 polaris sportsman 850. Interested to see what yall have to say about upgrades and tires. thanks for the add


----------



## wyattjr24

hello everyone....

just joined and this site is great one of the best imo......I have a 03 Suzuki eiger 400 4x4 with 29.5s, 3 inch lift, snorkel, boss radio, light bar, rear break drum delete, handguards, yoshomara exhaust, and more to come.......in other words a mud bike


----------



## BigIdaho

Hello everyone: Wade here In Idaho. I am the owner of Predator Crankshafts. A company I have been working on for the last two years. I specialize in the Kawasaki 650-750 twin motors. Mostly the crankshaft. I have designed a crankshaft that uses two piece needle cage roller bearings that is machined in the oem connecting rods and undersized on the crankshaft. My crankshaft has no restriction to the rod bearings. I have a running prairie 650 with this crankshaft in it. Once my web site is complete I will post here as a dealer. Thanks for the time always looking at the forums for ways to help. Wade


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new peoples!


----------



## gorilla

hey there, i just signed up, 

can a person get a service manual on here eh?

tks


----------



## NMKawierider

gorilla said:


> hey there, i just signed up,
> 
> can a person get a service manual on here eh?
> 
> tks


 Welcome, yep you can. Once you are a subscribing member, you have access to all the manuals we have. What machine are you looking for? I'll see if we have it.


----------



## 06quad

Looking for help. I have an 06 kq. Will a 750 bolt up to a 700 frame? Is anyone selling a 700 or 750 kq engine
Thanks for your help


----------



## jjmeggo

*Newby here*

Hello all. Back in the saddle for some mud stomping. Rebuilding my 2003 Kaw Prairie 650 after many years of mudding. Front and rear diff rebuilt and carbs rebuilt. Would like to get snorkeled but hard to find any info. Thanks to all in advance for any advice. Enjoy and stay muddy


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new guys!


----------



## gzuniga1423

hello i have a 2008 bruteforce 750 with hmf slip on and optimizer with 28 swamp lights on 14 rims and soon to be 30 backs and was wondering if a gold primary is to much


----------



## RealDumb

Hey folks. bought '12 750 Brute Force for me and 17 year old son. Its the EFI, i'm not up on all the jargon, but have a cpl problems. Bike has snorkel kit, 148 hrs, was repo, 4x4 doesn't work, light flashes. Also it must be in limp mode, runs good to 8 mph, then bogs out. EPS light flashes also, but EPS seems to be working. Trying to read all the post in all the threads, have been looking at this site for 4 days now. Its fun to ride but sure can be costly and troublesome.


----------



## rmax

Become a subscribing member an down load a manual as for the 4wd problem it could be an easy fix but if not there's a couple of manual kits you could consider they will do away with a lot of electrical gremlins that seem to love the oem 4wd system


----------



## mcrivelli1898

Just signed up today. I in probably the worst place to mud; New Jersey. I have a 2012 420 Rancher with 28in Terminators, HMF XL Swamp Series full Exhaust, EFI programmer, custom intake snorkel, Warn Vantage 2000 winch, tinted headlights 2.5in wheel spacers so I don't get fender rub, and I'm in the process of doing a 35% clutch basket gear reduction. My dad knows literally nothing about engines and I learned everything myself and with the help of others on the forums.


----------



## GrizzNasty

What's up! New to the site have seen it before decided to join. I ride a grizzly 700 30in backs snorkel, pipe, clutch and so on! Love the mud looking for a good mud chat if someone could point me in the right direction and anyone near or in va holla at we have a club here and possible a new one coming. Thanks guys nice to meet yall

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

Anyone here go to Busco?

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

What's up! New to the site have seen it before decided to join. I ride a grizzly 700 30in backs snorkel, pipe, clutch and so on! Love the mud looking for a good mud chat if someone could point me in the right direction and anyone near or in va holla at we have a club here and possible a new one coming. Thanks guys nice to meet yall


----------



## muddynmichigan

*IM new*

whats up yall im new


----------



## gater

Hi everyone my name is tom new to the internet groups first one. not shure what to say LOL. i have a 2005 brute force 750 (owned for a year and a half ish)which used to be called old clackey but got a nick name change to gater when my nephew gave me a picture of a gater that i put on the front box. 

Tom


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## sls4009

Hey guys, 

Brand new to the site. Started looking around for forums after I bought a 01 350 Rancher. Stayed in the shadows for a bit and finally decided to join up. Used to two wheels, and ready to get started on this new project. 2" lift kit, and 27" Mega Mayhems already ordered. Looking at GRs and snorkels next!


----------



## mcdaddy7926

Welcome to MIMB! :rockn:


----------



## hmac23

*Hello!*

Hi! Name's Heather. Just bought a 2012 Brute Force 650. Still stock, for now..  we'll see what I can come up with!


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome Heather. Congrats on the new Brute.


----------



## rosenj87

welcome now go get that thing dirty!


----------



## DAS BRUTE

*newbie*

Hey guys brand new to the forum want to say thanks for the ad..im constantly looking to change up my brute with cheap custom mods..and any helpful suggestions are welcome as are comments on the mods ive done so far


----------



## Wjrickard

New to forum... Just picked me up a 04 prairie 700, hope to pick all the available brains here


----------



## NMKawierider

Wjrickard said:


> New to forum... Just picked me up a 04 prairie 700, hope to pick all the available brains here


Welcome to MIMB...Pick away...lol


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## tropicallrg

hey im new and i guess i need to post some stuff before i can sell some brute stuff


----------



## Mud Rat

Hello everyone


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome mud_rat


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## jasonlg83

Hey guys,
My name is Jason. I'm new. I've been wanting to go mudding since forever. I picked up an 08 Brute Force 650 sra with less than 400 miles on it. Completely stock. Got 27" zillas and a 2" lift on the way for it. In the market for a radiator relocation kit and snorkel kit. I'm noticing that there is no specific kit for this bike to do a rad relocate so I joined to see if I could get some good info on it. Any and all tips tricks and advice is welcome.


----------



## 88ranger2.3

Hey, 

From Southern Illinois, got a bashed and beat up 02 prairie 650 just looking to get some information to fix it up really.


----------



## Sheba

Hi! Just found the site while doing some research for a new toy. 

My current ride is a 4x4 Honda rancher










I've since snorkeled it myself and done a few other modifications, but I've decided is about time for me to get something bigger... We are out in the woods pretty much every weekend, and recently I keep finding myself stuck more often than I would like. (Yes, of course that's the fun part!)











....so today while I was getting some service work done on my son's Suzuki, I checked out a few things and put in an offer on a 2013 Outlander XMR. yay for new projects to work on!! I can't wait!


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome Sheba. The XMR is a hell of a machine. Your going to love it.


----------



## GrizzlyRS

*Grizzly 660 clutch*

I'm new to the site and I hope I'm in the right place. I've got an 02 grizzly 660 and my wife has a sportsman 700. I'm looking for some help with clutch upgrades for the grizzly. Usually run 28" Mudzillas but just squeezed some 30" interforce V treads. These are pretty heavy and need some more out of the clutch. We ride about 1,000 mi a year mostly on the trails in colebrook nh so I don't want just a torque set up. We go to metawee off-road in NY for some great mud so I'm looking for a little more low end with not losing all the top end. 
I haven't seen too much grizzly info here but I'm hoping someone can recommend what color secondary spring and what if any shims I should use--and where to get them. 

Thanks in advance for any help and I'm pumped to check out the rest of the site.


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome to the site. I'm sure someone will have the info you need.


----------



## Wiblueboy

Hey guys I'm new here from WI. Was always a Polaris guy but recently bought a Cfmoto and have to say after almost 800 miles on it this thing is awesome! Next step is new tires. Not sure if I want to go with mega mayhem or mud bugs?


----------



## NMKawierider

Wiblueboy said:


> Hey guys I'm new here from WI. Was always a Polaris guy but recently bought a Cfmoto and have to say after almost 800 miles on it this thing is awesome! Next step is new tires. Not sure if I want to go with mega mayhem or mud bugs?
> 
> http://s1189.photobucket.com/user/w...33F55F49-D766-4E60-AC96-65400027A846.jpg.html


Welcome Wiblueboy. I too own a CFMoto machine-ZForce 800. Been pretty good to me too.


----------



## BRUTE1991

Hi everyone I bought a 2009 brute 750 this summer. Had 2 650s in the past with no issues. Loved them. The one I got now ran good for 3 weeks after I bought it and then started losing top end. Can now only go about 10kms/hr. Replaced cdi, checked switch in clutch housing and was in the on position. Did the belt reset procedure and no change. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Joe


----------



## NMKawierider

EFIs don't have CDIs. They have ECUs. Have you checked the valve lash? Common for these to get tight and hold valves open. Also, fuel pumps go bad or get plugged so do the pressure/volume test as outlined in the manual.


----------



## BRUTE1991

Thanks for the advise. I didn't even think about the valves


----------



## Bedcoat500f

Wats going on guys.I'm outta lafayette,la. Got a 06 foreman 500 haven some problems with it right now was poping in 1st so I'm having updated 1st gear put in.it was also smoking so I'm going .30 over while it was at shop.well nice to be here.


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## Bf1

Hey guys somehow I missed this thread. I just got a brute force 750 that has seen a lot of neglect so lots of work and questions ahead. I am in pa have had lots of quads but this is my first utility quad.


----------



## BigScitesMoney

Hello all Im Mike,
I just got a 2014 Outlander 1000 Max Limited. Was tired of the raptor700r and the rancher 350. Plus they were 10 year old bikes. Im hoping the max works out well when bringing my wife or daughter on one of my trips.


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome To MIMB. Nice machine!


----------



## slinger400

Hi All :rockn: New to this site from Clearfield County PA.My quad is an Eiger 400 4x4 that i got "cheap" pretty much was in boxes when i bought it the quad was all taking apart, stuff missing an was headed to the scrap yard but i saved it from going there,i had to figure out how it went back together an iv bought some missing parts for it an did alot of modz to it since i got it in 2014.i bought it cheap an dont have that much tied up it to it. First quad iv ever own but riding alot of 3 wheelers,dirt bikes in the pass i also have a 1978 yamaha dt 125 dirt bike that i have redid pretty much from ground up,but thought id post a few pics of 

BOUGHT AN BUILT
-----------------------------------------
2003 Eiger 400 4x4 Mods done by me

2" Lift,Blackwidow Tires,High Flow Air Filter,Custom Fitted Hids headlight, 3000 lbs Winch,Warn front bumper,Custom made Audio Tube,Hand Guards,Custom Made Aluminum Skid Plates,Custom Made Aluminum A Arm Guards Custom Made Headlight Guards,Vinson 500 Aluminum Rims,1.5 inch Wheel Spacers.Custom Made Rear Tail Light Guard,Aftermarket Rear Bumper,Shock Covers,Rear Back Up Light,Custom made Rear Storage Tool Box Lid,Custom Led Lights inside the speedometer housing.Rear Hitch Tow Loop


----------



## Cunning1

Hi all I am from Missouri and have 3 Kawasaki atvs a 220 bayou , a 250 Mojave ,and a 750 brute.


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome!


----------



## Blake.00

Hello Everyone. I'm Blake, 26 years old. Live in West Tennessee. I do Marketing/Maintenance for a Sonic Drive- In Franchise. I have a 2014 Sportsman 570 EFI. I have all Polaris bumpers and rack extenders. #3500 Viper Midnight Elite Winch/ Polaris Sixr rims 14" wrapped in 26X9X14 / 26X11X14 Bighorns. 7.5" light bar/ Yutrax seat. I use mine mainly for hunting and in the summer we ride back roads and trails. I'm also on the Polaris ATV site under the same username.


----------



## Frky

New guy here from mass, just wanna say thanks to mimb and kawiriders for all the great posts and how to's makes things a lot easier and saves a lot of money on upgrades got my 2015 brute were I currently want it except for snorkeling haven't got the balls for that yet (there's just no room) soon enough though thanks again!!


----------



## Frky

She's ready


----------



## gstewart_67

First post but I have been lurking for a couple months. Here's my 05' Brute 750, bought it in October. It came with a 2" lift, 30" Mud Lite's, Big Gun full exhaust, and VFJ clutch springs. Replaced the front diff, primary clutch, then i snorkled it, built a radiator relocate, added a light bar, some leds, and a water temp gauge. Tons of great info on this site.


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome new people! Nice machines.


----------



## espo750brute

Hello; I am just new to this site, have a sick brute 750 from 2009. I just bought a used rear diff. for it now just have to get it put in (after my friendly mechanic hmm. decided to move out of province ) as the damaged one is already taken out. I am not a mechanic but willing to get dirty anyway, just looking for some hints or manuals to show how its done.

On another note hey everybody how's it going, I am Mark from snow sick Ontario, Canada. I am having troubles viewing other peoples posts. Am I doing something wrong? The system also will not allow me to view any manuals or pictures, not too sure what I am doing wrong, Maybe one of You people out there can help me figure this out.

I also see there are some other people here from Ontario. I am a retired (very early) Professional Upholsterer, Marine Fabricator (BIG word for someone who make Boat Tops and Seats), and Certified Aircraft Upholstery Technician..... Heck, I'm just TIRED and want to Play in the frickin Mud, LOL.. Hint if anyone needs some advice or needs a seat re-upholstered by all means let me know, I am here to help for sure.

Thank You in advance. It's nice to know there is a site like this that is available and also free to join.. If I can figure this out I will download some pictures of some of My (oops, and the Wifey's) Toys.
I really hope this is able to be posted. 

I look forward to chating with you all.


----------



## rmax

like to say welcome to all newbies
if you guys need the manuals become a subscribing member this will allow access to all manuals


----------



## Nanny

*Trouble shooting*

Hi, I am new to this page. I am having a problem with my 1999 Polaris Sportsman 400. I was riding it, everything was fine. Got off of it and when I got back on it a couple of days later it would not start. It is not getting any fire to it.


----------



## Atvfreak1214

Hi new member here from central florida.Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself.Would like to make some new riding friends for me my wife n son we have 2 razors and a bunch of quads and are thinking of buying land out at holopaw.so if anyone would be nice enough to let us tag along out there to check it we would really appreciate it.thanks


----------



## Charliebravo

Hello from Richmond VA. Just getting into ATVs. Haven't ridden since they were ATC's back in the day. Just picked up my first of several, a 2013 BF 750i. Have already found great info on the site regarding repairs. On the hunt for my next purchase as there are several members of the family who'll be riding. Thanks for a great site with a plethora of information.


----------



## NMKawierider

Charliebravo said:


> Hello from Richmond VA. Just getting into ATVs. Haven't ridden since they were ATC's back in the day. Just picked up my first of several, a 2013 BF 750i. Have already found great info on the site regarding repairs. On the hunt for my next purchase as there are several members of the family who'll be riding. Thanks for a great site with a plethora of information.


Welcome...and wow are you in for a treat. Things sure have changed sense those days.


----------



## RealSubOx1

I'm new here Just joined today. I am a mechanic here in KY, I do a lot of bikes and a few quads and recently a SxS for the first time It's a Kawi KRF 750 Teryx I need help finding affordable parts. I posted somewhere but idk where that is now. I have been a scooter guy for years I love a two stroke motor but it seems the are a dying breed here anyway.

Love the forum and that is for having me.


----------



## NMKawierider

Try any parts house..Cheapcycleparts.com, Kawiepartsmation.com...ect.


----------



## doug357

*Slim3571*

Hello all. Nice to read some of the posts here. I have a question and not sure how to start a new topic. But Is there a fuel filter on a 2005 KVF750 Brute Force and if so, where is it located? Bike just started spitting and sputtering and has ALWAYS been hart to start after sitting for awhile. Little bit of popping through the air filter. Not sure whats up. Been working on these things for 30 plus years but nothing like the Brute Force.


----------



## doug357

*2005 Brute Force 750*

Bike started sputtering wedensday when I loaded it on trailer. Whole time in woods was sputtering and popping in air cleaner. Put gas line anti freeze in tank, fresh gas, still does the same thing. Do not know where the fuel filter is located so I havent checked that issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## toddk

newbie here just wanted say hi my ride is rancher for now


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## Viking1671

*Yam Vikinh 700 Green - Brooksville FL*

I got me a 16 yamaha viking 700
winch
windshielf
vhf amateur radio
Fire extinguisher
terminator mud tires
green strobe light in the rear
lef 32" light bar for the front
352-600-2812 text or call of you want to invite me to a ride


----------



## Dave Hedrick

*Brute force*

Hi everyone thanks for adding me
I have several quads it is my only way to get around I am a disabled Vietnam veteran trying to make it trough life day to day while fighting for my Heath care everyday
I am having troubles like everyone else fuel pump brute force 2006 750 Kawasaki


----------



## johnny ukelele

Slim3571 said:


> Bike started sputtering wedensday when I loaded it on trailer. Whole time in woods was sputtering and popping in air cleaner. Put gas line anti freeze in tank, fresh gas, still does the same thing. Do not know where the fuel filter is located so I havent checked that issue. Any thoughts?


Airbox lid seated on top of airbox properly??

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------



Slim3571 said:


> Hello all. Nice to read some of the posts here. I have a question and not sure how to start a new topic. But Is there a fuel filter on a 2005 KVF750 Brute Force and if so, where is it located? Bike just started spitting and sputtering and has ALWAYS been hart to start after sitting for awhile. Little bit of popping through the air filter. Not sure whats up. Been working on these things for 30 plus years but nothing like the Brute Force.


Fuel filter is inside gas tank on the foot of the fuel pump assembly...
But it sounds to me like your airbox lid is not seated properly...
Sounds like you have an air leak to me....just my two cents....


----------



## rmax

Dave Hedrick said:


> Hi everyone thanks for adding me
> I have several quads it is my only way to get around I am a disabled Vietnam veteran trying to make it trough life day to day while fighting for my Heath care everyday
> I am having troubles like everyone else fuel pump brute force 2006 750 Kawasaki



put a electric fuel pump on it Mr Gasket 42s easy to install


----------



## johnny ukelele

rmax said:


> put a electric fuel pump on it Mr Gasket 42s easy to install


Does his model have an electric or vacuum operated pump on it? (Stock)


----------



## taylorsb88

Hello everyone. This is my first time ever joining a forum site. I ride a 2011 brute force 750 with, snorkels(true 3in intake), rad relocate, light bar, 28in terminators, winch, highlifter pin locking front diff. This is my second bike and so far I love it, any tips or helpful advice would be appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## NMKawierider

taylorsb88 said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first time ever joining a forum site. I ride a 2011 brute force 750 with, snorkels(true 3in intake), rad relocate, light bar, 28in terminators, winch, highlifter pin locking front diff. This is my second bike and so far I love it, any tips or helpful advice would be appreciated, thanks!!!


Welcome to MIMB. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new peeps!


----------



## Biskit

*Not so newb.....nut still newb !*

Greetings everyone,
Want to just say hello and glad to be here. I have a 2016 BF 750i and just getting started with it.
"So let er rip tater chip" with the comments and suggestions! All is appreciated!
Tony


----------



## Nate1981

*new member*

hi I`m Nate and I have a Kawi kvf650 that I have owned new since 2003 I`ve ran mudzilla tires for about the frist seven years but have dirt devils on her now they are 27`s but don't compare to the 25 inch mudzillas. the reason why I joined this site other than my love for big mud holes is that I am building a custom snorkel kit and looking for inspiration>


----------



## NMKawierider

Welcome Nate. You cane to the right place.


----------



## jellison

New from Lynchburg, Va, been riding 4 wheelers/dirt bikes all my life but never actually owned one. Bought my first last week and love it so far, excited to start building it.


----------



## Broke_Force

Hello everybody not really new just never saw this thread. I am in Florida and have a 2010 Kawasaki brute force 750.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Medlin

I'm new to the forum. Here are a few pictures of my RZR. Thank you for the Add!


----------



## Eljo

Nouveau sur le forum? Présentez-vous ici, parlez-nous un peu de vous et de votre quad!

Bonjour à tous et merci de l'accueil.
Je suis Français et fier propriétaire d'un vieux KVF750 de 2005 (force brute) que je soigne avec amour et passion. En France, nous ne pouvons pas modifier nos machines comme nous le voulons si nous voulons conduire sur la route avec des voitures. il faut conserver les caractéristiques du constructeur et du montage d'origine lors de l'homologation route. 
mais cela ne m'empêche pas de regarder ce qui se passe au-delà de l'Atlantique.

On peut modifier...







mais on ne pourra plus rouler sur la route et les chemins communaux dans les bois ... Bref, je suis heureux de découvrir votre site internet. Bonjour à tous


----------



## Eljo

Hello everyone and thank you for the welcome.
I am French and proud owner of an old KVF750 from 2005 (brute force) which I look after with love and passion. In France, we cannot modify our machines as we want if we want to drive on the road with cars. the characteristics of the manufacturer and the original assembly must be retained during road approval.
but that doesn't stop me from looking at what's going on across the Atlantic.

We can modify ... DSC_0026.JPG but we will no longer be able to drive on the road and the communal paths in the woods ... In short, I am happy to discover your website. Good morning all


----------



## Theshitllorente

Hoping to get some help with this mind of its own Kawasaki


----------



## Sbevins

Theshitllorente said:


> Hoping to get some help with this mind of its own Kawasaki


 On my 08 and 06 there’s a grounding buss a bunch of black with yellow strips and another buss by the gas tank had a burnt wire in the back buss and a bad ground somewhere in that bunch of black and yellow wires I went above the connection for my display big grey plug ran a wire new wire back to the grounding buss the display came back and the 4x4 is now working I hard wired both of those busses and I’m good we just did another 650 with the same issue ground was bad , it might not be the same issue but it’s a issue for the old brutes good luck


----------



## Polaris425

welcome new members!


----------

